#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Vrees voor Allah

## Ansari

*Vrees voor Allah*
_Shaykh Zulfiqar Ali_

Een persoon kwam naar Hasan al-Basrī en zei, Ik weet niet wat er aan de hand is met ons. Het lijkt alsof onze harten aan het slapen zijn. Hasan al-Basrī vroeg wat er aan de hand was. De man antwoordde, Onze harden raken niet benvloed wanneer u de Heilige Qurān en de Hadīth reciteert. Sayyidunā Hasan al-Basrī zei tegen hem, Als het lezen van de Heilige Qurān en Hadith niet jullie harten benvloeden, zeg dan niet dat jullie harten slapen. Zeg eerder dat jullie harten dood zijn. Zelfs een slapend persoon wordt wakker als hij wakker geschud wordt. Als een slapende niet wakker wordt wanneer hij geschud wordt, slaapt hij niet maar is hij dood. Wanneer advies en leiding niet het hart benvloeden is het een aanwijzing dat het hart dood is.

Sayyidunā Alī (moge Allah met hem tevreden zijn) zei dat wie ook het Paradijs wilt, zich dient te volharden tegen lusten, en wie van de Hel gered wilt worden, zich zou moeten volharden tegen zonde. Een gelovige kent twee vormen van vrees. n vorm van vrees is dat hij misschien beroofd wordt van het rijkdom van geloof op het moment van de dood. Er zijn vele voorbeelden van mensen die moslimnamen hebben maar hun namen zijn verwijderd van de lijst van gelovigen op het moment van hun dood. Het is beschreven in een Hadith dat de duivel naar de stervende komt op het moment van de dood, uitgedost in de vorm van dode familieleden: een vader, moeder of oom. Hij zegt aan de stervende, Luister, ik ben jouw vader. Ik heb de volgende stadia gezien. Er is geen God, dus wat heb je jouw hele leven lopen doen behalve het verspillen van tijd? Op deze manier probeert de shaytān de mensen weg te kapen van de Islam en naar ongeloof te brengen. De duivel speelt in op de emoties van de stervende en misleidt hen zodat de specifieke persoon hem vertrouwt, waarvan hij denkt dat hij een familielid is, en dus als een ongelovige sterft. 

Degenen die hun gehele leven hebben geleefd in overeenstemming met de heilige Qurān en de Sunnah worden beschermd tegen dit bedrog van de duivel. Op het moment van hun dood, jaagt de Engel des Doods de duivel van hen weg en vertelt hij hen om de geloofsbelijdenis uit te spreken, omdat het moment van de dood nabij is. Dan neemt hij uiteindelijk hun levens. 

http://www.sunni.nl//index.php?optio...=172&Itemid=74

----------


## naam

> *Vrees voor Allah*
> _Shaykh Zulfiqar Ali_
> 
> Een persoon kwam naar Hasan al-Basrī en zei, Ik weet niet wat er aan de hand is met ons. Het lijkt alsof onze harten aan het slapen zijn. Hasan al-Basrī vroeg wat er aan de hand was. De man antwoordde, Onze harden raken niet benvloed wanneer u de Heilige Qurān en de Hadīth reciteert. Sayyidunā Hasan al-Basrī zei tegen hem, Als het lezen van de Heilige Qurān en Hadith niet jullie harten benvloeden, zeg dan niet dat jullie harten slapen. Zeg eerder dat jullie harten dood zijn. Zelfs een slapend persoon wordt wakker als hij wakker geschud wordt. Als een slapende niet wakker wordt wanneer hij geschud wordt, slaapt hij niet maar is hij dood. Wanneer advies en leiding niet het hart benvloeden is het een aanwijzing dat het hart dood is.
> 
> Sayyidunā Alī (moge Allah met hem tevreden zijn) zei dat wie ook het Paradijs wilt, zich dient te volharden tegen lusten, en wie van de Hel gered wilt worden, zich zou moeten volharden tegen zonde. Een gelovige kent twee vormen van vrees. n vorm van vrees is dat hij misschien beroofd wordt van het rijkdom van geloof op het moment van de dood. Er zijn vele voorbeelden van mensen die moslimnamen hebben maar hun namen zijn verwijderd van de lijst van gelovigen op het moment van hun dood. Het is beschreven in een Hadith dat de duivel naar de stervende komt op het moment van de dood, uitgedost in de vorm van dode familieleden: een vader, moeder of oom. Hij zegt aan de stervende, Luister, ik ben jouw vader. Ik heb de volgende stadia gezien. Er is geen God, dus wat heb je jouw hele leven lopen doen behalve het verspillen van tijd? Op deze manier probeert de shaytān de mensen weg te kapen van de Islam en naar ongeloof te brengen. De duivel speelt in op de emoties van de stervende en misleidt hen zodat de specifieke persoon hem vertrouwt, waarvan hij denkt dat hij een familielid is, en dus als een ongelovige sterft. 
> 
> Degenen die hun gehele leven hebben geleefd in overeenstemming met de heilige Qurān en de Sunnah worden beschermd tegen dit bedrog van de duivel. Op het moment van hun dood, jaagt de Engel des Doods de duivel van hen weg en vertelt hij hen om de geloofsbelijdenis uit te spreken, omdat het moment van de dood nabij is. Dan neemt hij uiteindelijk hun levens. 
> 
> http://www.sunni.nl//index.php?optio...=172&Itemid=74



Angst is altijd een slechte raadgever heb ik gehoord.

----------


## At Ayt

> Angst is altijd een slechte raadgever heb ik gehoord.


*"Waarlijk, het zijn slechts de bezitters van kennis van onder Zijn dienaren die Allah vrezen."*
Al-Faatir 35:28

----------


## naam

> *"Waarlijk, het zijn slechts de bezitters van kennis van onder Zijn dienaren die Allah vrezen."*
> Al-Faatir 35:28




Stichting Omgaan met Angst

Iedereen is wel eens bang, maar als de angst je functioneren beperkt, of sterker nog, je leven bepaalt, dan spreken we van een angststoornis. 

Er zijn in Nederland 800.000 mensen voor wie angst een dermate hoge invloed heeft, dat we spreken van een stoornis. Op zich is er niets te merken aan deze mensen in de zin van uiterlijk of voorkomen. Onder uw directe kennissenkring kunnen zelfs enkele personen in meer of mindere mate last hebben van deze stoornis. 

Voor hen is het leven van alledag een uitdaging. Men kan de angst hebben voor de meest alledaagse zaken en dat kan zich op vele manieren uiten. 

Herkent u zich hierin? Dan kunt u via deze site, maar ook daarbuiten, steun krijgen van Stichting Omgaan Met Angst. De website omvat zorgvuldig bijeengebrachte weetjes, tips en trucs. Via het forum kunt u tevens met lotgenoten van gedachten wisselen en van elkaars ervaring leren. Desondanks kan het zijn dat u nog vragen heeft, iets wilt aanvullen of verbeteren aan deze site, donateur wilt worden of vrijwilliger. Neem dan vrijblijvend contact op via email, door op onderstaand icoontje te klikken. 

De drie peilers van de stichting zijn hulp, kennis en onderzoek. We staan u graag met woord en daad terzijde!

----------


## At Ayt

> Iedereen is wel eens bang, maar als de angst je functioneren beperkt, of sterker nog, je leven bepaalt, dan spreken we van een angststoornis.


god vrezen beperkt juist niet het functioneren.. je wordt er een betere gelovige door.. 
god's vrees maakt je bescheiden, nederig en toegewijd.. god vrezen is ook niet hetzelfde als angst hebben voor god.. het is meer bedoeld dat je beseft dat god alles ziet wat je doet en je steeds bewust moet zijn dat je god moet aanbidden en op het juiste pad moet blijven..

----------


## naam

> god vrezen beperkt juist niet het functioneren.. je wordt er een betere gelovige door.. 
> god's vrees maakt je bescheiden, nederig en toegewijd.. god vrezen is ook niet hetzelfde als angst hebben voor god.. het is meer bedoeld dat je beseft dat god alles ziet wat je doet en je steeds bewust moet zijn dat je god moet aanbidden en op het juiste pad moet blijven..



Zonder god kun je niet op het rechte pad blijven? Alleen door angst voor god doe je het goede? 

Ik vind dat een beperkte werking van het eigen geweten. Alleen het goede doen uit angt voor god. Hieruit leidt je af dat ongelovigen niet het goede doen, immers god is er niet als controlerende entiteit. Er is immers geen vrees voor god.

Ook kun je impliciet afleiden dat wanneer ongelovige mensen wel het goede doen, zij meer controle over hun handelen hebben en meer geweten hebben dan gelovigen die primair handelen uit vrees voor god. 

Wie begaan derhalve de meeste misdaden gelovigen of ongelovigen?

Indien beide groepen evenveel misdaden begaan, dan zou ik niet aan moeten denken dat gelovigen van hun geloof vallen, want dan breekt letterlijk de hel los.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door At Ayt
> 
> 
> god vrezen beperkt juist niet het functioneren.. je wordt er een betere gelovige door.. 
> god's vrees maakt je bescheiden, nederig en toegewijd.. god vrezen is ook niet hetzelfde als angst hebben voor god.. het is meer bedoeld dat je beseft dat god alles ziet wat je doet en je steeds bewust moet zijn dat je god moet aanbidden en op het juiste pad moet blijven..
> 
> 
> Zonder god kun je niet op het rechte pad blijven? Alleen door angst voor god doe je het goede? 
> 
> ...


Hoogst wonderlijk hoe sommige gelovigen er prat op gaan dat ze geen geweten hebben. Het goede doen omdat _big brother is watching you._

----------


## At Ayt

> Zonder god kun je niet op het rechte pad blijven? Alleen door angst voor god doe je het goede? 
> 
> Ik vind dat een beperkte werking van het eigen geweten. Alleen het goede doen uit angt voor god. Hieruit leidt je af dat ongelovigen niet het goede doen, immers god is er niet als controlerende entiteit. Er is immers geen vrees voor god.
> 
> Ook kun je impliciet afleiden dat wanneer ongelovige mensen wel het goede doen, zij meer controle over hun handelen hebben en meer geweten hebben dan gelovigen die primair handelen uit vrees voor god. 
> 
> Wie begaan derhalve de meeste misdaden gelovigen of ongelovigen?
> 
> Indien beide groepen evenveel misdaden begaan, dan zou ik niet aan moeten denken dat gelovigen van hun geloof vallen, want dan breekt letterlijk de hel los.


zonder god kun je inderdaad niet op het goede pad blijven..

nee niet alleen door angst kun je het goede doen.. daarom schreef ik al eerder dat het vrezen van allaah niet hetzelfde is als angst..

een gelovige handelt niet primair uit vrees voor allaah maar een gelovige zou wel primair moeten handelen met een godsbewustzijn om vanuit dit bewustzijn zo goed mogelijk god te aanbidden.. 
let wel, je bent hier als mens om god te dienen..dat is je taak en dat is je levensdoel.. dat is de basis waarop alles is gebasseerd.. al je daden en al je intenties moeten hierop zijn gericht..

de vraag wie er de meeste misdaden begaan is overbodig.. dat kun je zelf ook wel nagaan.. er zijn van de ruim 6 miljard mensen ruim 1 miljard moslims.. bij 5 miljard zal er meer misdaad voorkomen dan bij 1 miljard..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door naam
> 
> 
> Zonder god kun je niet op het rechte pad blijven? Alleen door angst voor god doe je het goede?<...>
> 
> 
> zonder god kun je inderdaad niet op het goede pad blijven<...>


Geldt dit ook voor ongelovigen? Moet wel. Geen reden om aan te nemen waarom een gelovige ineens tot een andere mensensoort behoort dan een ongelovige. Terecht & geen wonder dat ongelovigen zonder meer gebraden worden. Vergeet dat laatste maar want om nu onbarmhartig elke topic om te buigen naar Het Trinity Debat gaat wel ver.

----------


## At Ayt

> Geldt dit ook voor ongelovigen? 
> 
> 
> Geen reden om aan te nemen waarom een gelovige ineens tot een andere mensensoort behoort dan een ongelovige.


beste smerig ongedierte,

natuurlijk geldt dit ook voor ongelovigen.. die zijn juist van het goede pad afgedwaald door hun ongeloof in god..

je schreef eerder dat ongelovigen smerig ongedierte zijn waarmee je zelf onderscheid maakte tussen gelovigen en ongelovigen.. waarom je dan nu ineens geen reden ziet om te denken dat ongelovigen tot een ander soort behoren dan gelovigen verbaast me eigenlijk wel..
jij gaat immers volgens je eigen ongeloof in geloof als smerig ongedierte eeuwigdurend gemarteld worden.. 
hou je haaks als het zover is.. neem wat zonnebrandcreme mee voor het geval..

----------


## mark61

> jij gaat immers volgens je eigen ongeloof in geloof als smerig ongedierte eeuwigdurend gemarteld worden..



Nou moet je het niet omdraaien: het is _jouw_ geloof dat dat beweert.

Bizar.

----------


## mark61

> zonder god kun je inderdaad niet op het goede pad blijven..


Dus alle ongelovigen zijn slecht. Tsjee.

----------


## Joesoef

> zonder god kun je inderdaad niet op het goede pad blijven..
> 
> nee niet alleen door angst kun je het goede doen.. daarom schreef ik al eerder dat het vrezen van allaah niet hetzelfde is als angst..
> 
> een gelovige handelt niet primair uit vrees voor allaah maar een gelovige zou wel primair moeten handelen met een godsbewustzijn om vanuit dit bewustzijn zo goed mogelijk god te aanbidden.. 
> let wel, je bent hier als mens om god te dienen..dat is je taak en dat is je levensdoel.. dat is de basis waarop alles is gebasseerd.. al je daden en al je intenties moeten hierop zijn gericht..
> 
> de vraag wie er de meeste misdaden begaan is overbodig.. dat kun je zelf ook wel nagaan.. er zijn van de ruim 6 miljard mensen ruim 1 miljard moslims.. bij 5 miljard zal er meer misdaad voorkomen dan bij 1 miljard..




Owwww, hoe dien jij God dan?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Owwww, hoe dien jij God dan?


Hij scheldt ongelovigen verrot.

----------


## naam

> zonder god kun je inderdaad niet op het goede pad blijven..
> de vraag wie er de meeste misdaden begaan is overbodig.. dat kun je zelf ook wel nagaan.. er zijn van de ruim 6 miljard mensen ruim 1 miljard moslims.. bij 5 miljard zal er meer misdaad voorkomen dan bij 1 miljard..


Dat is natuurlijk onzin en dat weet je ook.
Bovendien zijn er in de wereld meer gelovigen dan ongelovigen, of zijn alleen moslims beter dan de rest door hun angst(vrees) voor Allah. 

Analoog aan jouw stelling zou je ook kunnen zeggen dat er qua aantallen meer misdaden worden gepleegd door gelovigen.

Ik durf echter te beweren dat er percentagegewijs net zo veel misdrijven door ongelovigen, moslims en Katholieken, christenen worden gepleegd. 
Denk je echt dat moslims door hun vrees voor Allah zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen?

Ongelovigen die zich goed gedragen in de maatschappij, waarom zouden zij dat doen?
Wat is het verschil tussen vrezen en angst? Ik zie het verschil niet. Kun je vrezen zonder angst te hebben?

----------


## mark61

> Denk je echt dat moslims door hun vrees voor Allah zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen?


Het elegante antwoord is altijd dat _echte_ moslims zich beter gedragen; de slechte gedragers zijn per definitie slechte gelovigen >>> ongelovigen. Per definitie.

En schoon is uw kunstgebit.




> Wat is het verschil tussen vrezen en angst? Ik zie het verschil niet. Kun je vrezen zonder angst te hebben?


Als den gelovige er echt niet meer uitkomt is daar altijd nog de elastieksemantiek. Wit is zwart en zwart is wit, al naar gelang het gewenste resultaat.

----------


## naam

> Het elegante antwoord is altijd dat _echte_ moslims zich beter gedragen; de slechte gedragers zijn per definitie slechte gelovigen >>> ongelovigen. Per definitie.
> 
> En schoon is uw kunstgebit.
> 
> 
> 
> Als den gelovige er echt niet meer uitkomt is daar altijd nog de elastieksemantiek. Wit is zwart en zwart is wit, al naar gelang het gewenste resultaat.


Mag de "echte moslim" nu dan opstaan. Is AA dat?

----------


## At Ayt

> Hij scheldt ongelovigen verrot.


charlus, het smerig ongedierte, kwam zelf aanzetten met deze kwalificatie voor zijn status als ongelovige..

----------


## At Ayt

> Mag de "echte moslim" nu dan opstaan. Is AA dat?


nee dat ben ik niet want volgens mark61 ben ik een nep-moslim..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> nee dat ben ik niet want volgens mark61 ben ik een nep-moslim..





> charlus, het smerig ongedierte, kwam zelf aanzetten met deze kwalificatie voor zijn status als ongelovige..


Laat jij je oren niet wat veel naar ongelovigen hangen ?

----------


## At Ayt

> of zijn alleen moslims beter dan de rest door hun angst(vrees) voor Allah. 
> 
> -------------
> 
> Analoog aan jouw stelling zou je ook kunnen zeggen dat er qua aantallen meer misdaden worden gepleegd door gelovigen.
> 
> -------------
> 
> Denk je echt dat moslims door hun vrees voor Allah zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen?
> ...


nee naam, moslims zijn niet beter dan anderen door hun angst in god.. 

---------

ja er worden meer misdaden gepleegd door gelovigen dan door athesten.. er zijn immers bijna geen athesten in deze wereld.. 

---------

ja ik denk echt dat moslims, die zich aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden, zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen.. een atheste kan nog zo vriendelijk zijn tegen haar buren maar als zij zomers schaars gekleed en bier drinkend naar de slager loopt om varkensvlees te kopen dan gaat ze volgens mijn geloofswaarden zwaar de fout in..

---------

kort citaat :
The origin of the word taqw "carefulness, godfearing-ness" is from the Arabic root WQY from the 8th form verb, ittaq "be wary, godfearing." The presence of the term fearing in the English translation is commonly a point of confusion among readers of the Qur'n who do not know Arabic first-hand. In fact, fear is not relevant to the concept.

hier kun je er meer over lezen : 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taqwa

----------


## At Ayt

> Laat jij je oren niet wat veel naar ongelovigen hangen ?


wie ben ik als domme voorgeprogrammeerde robot om athesten te weerspreken?
de hersens van charlus, het smerig ongedierte, bestaat immers niet uit gatenkaas dus zal hij het wel beter weten en mark61 heeft ervoor doorgeleerd dus die zal het ook wel beter weten..

----------


## At Ayt

> Owwww, hoe dien jij God dan?


door me zo goed mogelijk aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden..

----------


## H.P.Pas

> door me zo goed mogelijk aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden..


Dat is niet zonder risico:

_
Alle regels hebben deze uitwerking:
van het doel achter de regel af te leiden en lichtzinniger te maken.
_

----------


## At Ayt

> Dat is niet zonder risico:
> 
> _
> Alle regels hebben deze uitwerking:
> van het doel achter de regel af te leiden en lichtzinniger te maken.
> _


wat is je punt, pas?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> wat is je punt, pas?


Als werknemers een bedrijf plat willen leggen beschikken ze over een dodelijk wapen: 'Dienst nach Vorschrift' : iedereen houdt zich precies aan de regels, dan kun je erop wachten dat de boel in het honderd loopt .

Dat God uitgerekend daarmee het best gediend wordt verbaast mij

----------


## At Ayt

> Als werknemers een bedrijf plat willen leggen beschikken ze over een dodelijk wapen: 'Dienst nach Vorschrift' : iedereen houdt zich precies aan de regels, dan kun je erop wachten dat de boel in het honderd loopt .
> 
> Dat God uitgerekend daarmee het best gediend wordt verbaast mij


nog steeds begrijp ik niet wat je punt is..

wanneer moslims proberen om zich zo goed mogelijk aan de geloofsregels te houden dan loopt hiermee het dienen van god in het honderd omdat god een destructief middel voorgeschreven heeft?

hopelijk begrijp ik je verkeerd..

----------


## Charlus

> charlus, het smerig ongedierte





> pas


Nee nee, _smerig ongedierte_ pas. Een korte opfriscursus lijkt me op zijn plaats. Ik heb Snowwhite ooit eens voorgehouden dat volgens haar geloof zij mij als smerig ongedierte moet beschouwen omdat ongelovigen eeuwig gebraden worden door allah. Eeuwig gemarteld worden kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op smerig ongedierte. Jij kunt je daarin zo te zien vinden, maar dan moet H.P.Pas volgens jou ook smerig ongedierte zijn.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> nog steeds begrijp ik niet wat je punt is..
> 
> wanneer moslims proberen om zich zo goed mogelijk aan de geloofsregels te houden dan loopt hiermee het dienen van god in het honderd omdat god een destructief middel voorgeschreven heeft?
> 
> hopelijk begrijp ik je verkeerd..


Denk er eens rustig over na.




> wie ben ik als domme voorgeprogrammeerde robot .


Wat is, volgens jou, kenmerkend voor een *voorgeprogrammeerde* robot ?

----------


## At Ayt

> Denk er eens rustig over na.
> 
> 
> 
> Wat is, volgens jou, kenmerkend voor een *voorgeprogrammeerde* robot ?


daar ben ik niet geprogrammeerd voor om er rustig over na te denken..
probeer het me daarom nog eens uit te leggen.. eenvoudig en toegespitst op hetgeen je reageerde.. dan zul je natuurlijk nu gaan antwoorden dat je dat al gedaan hebt maar de vorige uitleg van je begreep ik dus niet en vraag daarom om een andere uitleg zodat ik het wel kan begrijpen..


uh, at ayt?, snowwhite?, moslims?, ronald? orthodoxe joden?, gelovigen?  :denk:

----------


## At Ayt

> Nee nee, _smerig ongedierte_ pas. Een korte opfriscursus lijkt me op zijn plaats. Ik heb Snowwhite ooit eens voorgehouden dat volgens haar geloof zij mij als smerig ongedierte moet beschouwen omdat ongelovigen eeuwig gebraden worden door allah. Eeuwig gemarteld worden kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op smerig ongedierte. Jij kunt je daarin zo te zien vinden, maar dan moet H.P.Pas volgens jou ook smerig ongedierte zijn.


smerig ongedierte,

in tegenstelling tot wat jij deed heeft pas niet de term _'smerig ongedierte'_ gebruikt als kwalificatie om ongelovigen mee te omschrijven.. daarom noem ik pas geen smerig ongedierte.. 
hij was het geloof ik wel eens met je uitspraak uit de desbetreffende post maar zolang hij niet zelf expliciet deze benaming gebruikt zal hij geen smerig ongedierte genoemd worden..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door At Ayt
> ...


Waarom zou ik, ongelovige, ongelovigen omschrijven als smerig ongedierte? De gatenkaas is in jouw geval van wel heel bedenkelijke kwaliteit. 
Jouw geloof schrijft je voor ongelovigen als smerig smerig ongedierte te zien, was mijn stelling. Niet meer, niet minder. Als jij je in die stelling kunt vinden, is H.P.Pas volgens jou smerig ongedierte.

----------


## naam

> nee naam, moslims zijn niet beter dan anderen door hun angst in god.. 
> 
> ---------
> 
> ja er worden meer misdaden gepleegd door gelovigen dan door athesten.. er zijn immers bijna geen athesten in deze wereld.. 
> 
> ---------


Dus gelovigen hebben god nodig om op het rechte pad te blijven?




> ja ik denk echt dat moslims, die zich aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden, zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen.. een atheste kan nog zo vriendelijk zijn tegen haar buren maar als zij zomers schaars gekleed en bier drinkend naar de slager loopt om varkensvlees te kopen dan gaat ze volgens mijn geloofswaarden zwaar de fout in..


Vind je mensen die varkensvlees eten, schaars gekleed gaan en een biertje drinken dus minder goede mensen. Vind je mij dus een minder goed mens en mijn vrouw en kinderen ook. 
Hoe denk je over het algemeen over gemiddelde niet moslim Nederlander?
Zou je daar eigenlijk niet mee willen samenwonen?

----------


## mark61

> Mag de "echte moslim" nu dan opstaan. Is AA dat?


Echte moslims zijn moslims die ik in mijn omgeving ken. Hoewel zo gauw niet is aan te geven wat er moslim aan hen is. Het zijn gewoon fatsoenlijke mensen.

----------


## mark61

> nee dat ben ik niet want volgens mark61 ben ik een nep-moslim..


Jouw gedrag hier is een moslim onwaardig. Elk mens trouwens.

----------


## mark61

> nee naam, moslims zijn niet beter dan anderen door hun angst in god..


Maar wel om andere redenen, bedoel je.

----------


## mark61

> door me zo goed mogelijk aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden..


En als het niet blijkt te lukken?

----------


## mark61

> nog steeds begrijp ik niet wat je punt is..


Dat is nou precies het probleem.

----------


## mark61

> ja ik denk echt dat moslims, die zich aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden, zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen


Proberen? Het resultaat van dat proberen is niet interessant? Een proberende edoch falende moslim kan immers van alles fout doen.

Je zegt hier dus dat een moslim met niyya een beter mens is dan elke ongelovige. Het gaat echt goed met je.




> .. een atheste kan nog zo vriendelijk zijn tegen haar buren maar als zij zomers schaars gekleed en bier drinkend naar de slager loopt om varkensvlees te kopen dan gaat ze volgens mijn geloofswaarden zwaar de fout in..


Is dat de essentie van jouw iman? Godskelere. Ik dacht toch echt dat de islam ergens anders over ging.

Bedroevend.

Typerend, werkelijk zeer zeer typerend, dat jouw voorbeeld over een vrouw moet gaan. Wat een vrouw misdoet is altijd erger dan wat een man kan misdoen, no? Moord, verkrachting, het interesseert jou geen ruk, nee, kleding, alcohol en varkensvlees eten, dat is pas belangrijk in het leven. Je bent nog enger dan ik al dacht.  :kotsen:   :kotsen:   :kotsen: 

Als ik jou was zou ik nog es bij een imam langs gaan. Hoewel, misschien beweert die wel hetzelfde.

Islam gaat _niet_ over het uitleven van je machoholbewonergevoelens.

----------


## At Ayt

> Dus gelovigen hebben god nodig om op het rechte pad te blijven?
> 
> 
> 
> Vind je mensen die varkensvlees eten, schaars gekleed gaan en een biertje drinken dus minder goede mensen. Vind je mij dus een minder goed mens en mijn vrouw en kinderen ook. 
> Hoe denk je over het algemeen over gemiddelde niet moslim Nederlander?
> Zou je daar eigenlijk niet mee willen samenwonen?


met het rechte pad bedoel jij het waarschijnlijk tov de rechtsregels van het nederlands strafrecht.. dan is het niet nodig om in god te geloven om op dit non-religieuze pad te blijven.. wel is het voor ons beiden nodig om ons aan dit wetboek van strafrecht te houden omdat we er anders vanaf kunnen dwalen wat zware straf tot gevolg kan hebben naarmate je verder en verder van dit pad afdwaald..
over dit pad heb ik het echter niet en bedoel het eigenlijk als een levenspad van geboorte tot de dood met alle facetten van het leven erbij.. en daarin kun je niet zonder god leven zonder van zijn pad af te dwalen.. daarom wordt de qur'aan en de soennah ook wel een leidraad of een richtsnoer genoemd.. 



over je vrouw en kinderen ga ik niet oordelen, naam.. 
ik mag echter wel hopen dat je jouw kinderen alcohol-vrij opvoedt..
verder ben ik hier geboren en opgegroeid en leef nu eenmaal in een maatschappij tussen niet-moslims.. daar moet het beste van gemaakt worden.. hier thuis wonen echter alleen moslims.. en ook op straat zou ik liever met alleen moslims willen leven..
zo is het bijvoorbeeld een groot verschil om met ramadan tussen een moslimmeerderheid te leven dan tussen een moslimminderheid.. 
ramadan in een moslimland is een spirituele belevenis wat je collectief met elkaar deelt en waarvan de invloed op de maatschappij duidelijk te merken is.. terwijl het tijdens ramadan hier in nederland geen enkel verschil maakt op straat.. dat is echt jammer..

----------


## At Ayt

> Waarom zou ik, ongelovige, ongelovigen omschrijven als smerig ongedierte? De gatenkaas is in jouw geval van wel heel bedenkelijke kwaliteit. 
> Jouw geloof schrijft je voor ongelovigen als smerig smerig ongedierte te zien, was mijn stelling. Niet meer, niet minder. Als jij je in die stelling kunt vinden, is H.P.Pas volgens jou smerig ongedierte.


smerig ongedierte, 
je moet mij niet vragen waarom jij als smerig ongedierte gezien wilt worden door moslims.. 
waarom je zo verknipt bent weet ik immers niet..

----------


## mark61

> met het rechte pad bedoel jij het waarschijnlijk tov de rechtsregels van het nederlands strafrecht..


Nee, dat bedoelt naam zeer zeker niet. Dat is jouw platvloerse interpretatie, gekoppeld aan een moreel superioriteitsgevoel dat nergens op gebaseerd is.




> omdat we er anders vanaf kunnen dwalen wat zware straf tot gevolg kan hebben naarmate je verder en verder van dit pad afdwaald..


Maar jouw moraal is niet gebaseerd op angst, neenee.




> en ook op straat zou ik liever met alleen moslims willen leven..


Moet je opletten hoe jij zou reageren als iemand hier zei dat ie op straat liever zonder moslims zou leven.

Ik heb nieuws voor je, ik zou op straat liever niet zonder moslims leven. Ik ben voor diversiteit. Jij niet. Jij wilt je opsluiten tussen gelijkgezinden, want de anderen zijn eng en fout.




> ramadan in een moslimland is een spirituele belevenis wat je collectief met elkaar deelt en waarvan de invloed op de maatschappij duidelijk te merken is.. terwijl het tijdens ramadan hier in nederland geen enkel verschil maakt op straat.. dat is echt jammer..


Jij hebt duidelijk nog nooit een ramadan in de openbare ruimte meegemaakt.  :hihi:  Ik wel.

Maar het is duidelijk hoe geborneerd je bent.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> met het rechte pad bedoel jij het waarschijnlijk tov de rechtsregels van het nederlands strafrecht...



Bij het 'rechte pad' komen jou uitsluitend reglementen in de zin.
Die zijn op zich natuurlijkk nuttig en nodig; ik zou je echter hat laatste artikel van het voormalig Nederlands Binnenaanvaringsreglement aan het hart willen leggen:

_Eenieder is verplicht van dit reglement af te wijken als goed zeemanschap dit vereist._ 

Dit begrijp je waarschijnlijk ook niet, je bent een landrot, overgehaald met minkukel mogelijkerwijs.
Het zij zo.

----------


## At Ayt

> Nee, dat bedoelt naam zeer zeker niet.


laat dat maar aan naam zelf over.. 
je hoeft niet voor hem het woord te voeren..

 :hihi:  wel amusant hoe je staat te koken van woede bij mijn posts..

----------


## At Ayt

> Jij hebt duidelijk nog nooit een ramadan in de openbare ruimte meegemaakt.  Ik wel.


reuze interessant dat je inmiddels al zover bent doorgeleerd dat je beter dan ik weet waar ik wel en niet ramadan mee hebt gemaakt in de afgelopen tientallen jaren..
knap hoor zulke wijsheid..  :hihi:

----------


## At Ayt

> Bij het 'rechte pad' komen jou uitsluitend reglementen in de zin.
> Die zijn op zich natuurlijkk nuttig en nodig; ik zou je echter hat laatste artikel van het voormalig Nederlands Binnenaanvaringsreglement aan het hart willen leggen:
> 
> _Eenieder is verplicht van dit reglement af te wijken als goed zeemanschap dit vereist._ 
> 
> Dit begrijp je waarschijnlijk ook niet, je bent een landrot, overgehaald met minkukel mogelijkerwijs.
> Het zij zo.


waarom kun je niet gewoon eens direct uitleggen wat je eerder bedoelde toen je specifiek op mijn eerdere post reageerde? 
vind je het dom van mij dat ik je vraag of je iets nogmaals wilt uitleggen?
ben je zo verheven dat jij je te goed voelt om iets 3x uit te leggen wanneer een ander minder ver is ontwikkeld dan jij dat bent?

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door At Ayt
> ...


Ik heb niet beweerd dat ik door moslims als smerig ongedierte gezien wil worden. Mijn stelling luidde dat jouw geloof je voorschrijft ongelovigen als smerig ongedierte te zien. Als jij die stelling onderschrijft, zijn _volgens jou_ alle ongelovigen, inclusief H.P.Pas, smerig ongedierte.

----------


## At Ayt

> _Eenieder is verplicht van dit reglement af te wijken als goed zeemanschap dit vereist._


dit geldt ook voor moslims.. je moet vd regels afwijken in geval dit van je verreist wordt als moslim.. zo moet je van de regels afwijken als dit nodig is om te overleven..

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik heb niet beweerd dat ik door moslims als smerig ongedierte gezien wil worden. Mijn stelling luidde dat jouw geloof je voorschrijft ongelovigen als smerig ongedierte te zien. Als jij die stelling onderschrijft, zijn _volgens jou_ alle ongelovigen, inclusief H.P.Pas, smerig ongedierte.


smerig ongedierte, 
dit is wat je schreef aan een moslima : *De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.*
dit is dus geen stelling van je maar een gebod dat gericht is aan moslims om jou en andere andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte te zien.. als het een stelling was geweest dan had je dat wel onderbouwd met islamitisch bronmateriaal.. daar kwam je echter niet mee aanzetten en je drong jouw waanbeeld op als iets waar gehoor aan gegeven moet worden.. je stelt het immers als een religieuze plicht..
zelf geef ik geen gehoor aan deze plicht omdat het niet meer is dan een waanbeeld dat tussen jouw oren zit maar wil ik je wel tegemoetkomen door je smerig ongedierte te noemen.. 
zie het als een vriendelijk gebaar van mijn kant naar jou toe..

----------


## naam

> met het rechte pad bedoel jij het waarschijnlijk tov de rechtsregels van het nederlands strafrecht.. dan is het niet nodig om in god te geloven om op dit non-religieuze pad te blijven.. wel is het voor ons beiden nodig om ons aan dit wetboek van strafrecht te houden omdat we er anders vanaf kunnen dwalen wat zware straf tot gevolg kan hebben naarmate je verder en verder van dit pad afdwaald..
> over dit pad heb ik het echter niet en bedoel het eigenlijk als een levenspad van geboorte tot de dood met alle facetten van het leven erbij.. en daarin kun je niet zonder god leven zonder van zijn pad af te dwalen.. daarom wordt de qur'aan en de soennah ook wel een leidraad of een richtsnoer genoemd.. 
> 
> 
> 
> over je vrouw en kinderen ga ik niet oordelen, naam.. 
> ik mag echter wel hopen dat je jouw kinderen alcohol-vrij opvoedt..
> verder ben ik hier geboren en opgegroeid en leef nu eenmaal in een maatschappij tussen niet-moslims.. daar moet het beste van gemaakt worden.. hier thuis wonen echter alleen moslims.. en ook op straat zou ik liever met alleen moslims willen leven..
> zo is het bijvoorbeeld een groot verschil om met ramadan tussen een moslimmeerderheid te leven dan tussen een moslimminderheid.. 
> ramadan in een moslimland is een spirituele belevenis wat je collectief met elkaar deelt en waarvan de invloed op de maatschappij duidelijk te merken is.. terwijl het tijdens ramadan hier in nederland geen enkel verschil maakt op straat.. dat is echt jammer..


Als mijn kinderen oud genoeg zijn kunnen ze zelf beslissen of ze alcohol drinken of niet. 

Ik vind het vreemd dat je mensen inhoudelijk als mens beoordeelt of ze bepaalde riten volgen of niet en of ze zich houden aan de regels binnen een geloof. Of iemand een fatsoenlijk mens is, doet er kennelijk niet zo toe.

Ik houd mij niet aan de regels van het Nederlandse strafrecht omdat ik dan gestraft wordt ofzo. Ik wil gewoon in een maatschappij leven waar mensen rekening met elkaar houden en dat houdt in dat ik niet iemand zijn kop eraf ruk en dat ik niet iemand beoordeel hoe hij "als mens" is op zaken als eetgewoonten en luchtige kleding. 
Jij denkt daar kennelijk anders over, jammer. 

Gelukkig leef ik Nederland waar mensen niet geregeerd worden door een godsdienst die bepaalt hoe je wat en wanneer wel en niet moet doen. Gelukkig kan ik tijdens de ramadan 's middags nog een turkse pizza kopen en zijn de rijen dan lekker klein.
Zoiets is vrijheid in doen en laten. Heerlijk in Nederland.

kennelijk wil jij dat anders en alleen met moslims omgaan. Je kunt altijd nog verhuizen naar een land waar moslims in de meerderheid zijn.

----------


## ronald

> Als mijn kinderen oud genoeg zijn kunnen ze zelf beslissen of ze alcohol drinken of niet. 
> 
> Ik vind het vreemd dat je mensen inhoudelijk als mens beoordeelt of ze bepaalde riten volgen of niet en of ze zich houden aan de regels binnen een geloof. Of iemand een fatsoenlijk mens is, doet er kennelijk niet zo toe.
> 
> Ik houd mij niet aan de regels van het Nederlandse strafrecht omdat ik dan gestraft wordt ofzo. Ik wil gewoon in een maatschappij leven waar mensen rekening met elkaar houden en dat houdt in dat ik niet iemand zijn kop eraf ruk en dat ik niet iemand beoordeel hoe hij "als mens" is op zaken als eetgewoonten en luchtige kleding. 
> Jij denkt daar kennelijk anders over, jammer. 
> 
> Gelukkig leef ik Nederland waar mensen niet geregeerd worden door een godsdienst die bepaalt hoe je wat en wanneer wel en niet moet doen. Gelukkig kan ik tijdens de ramadan 's middags nog een turkse pizza kopen en zijn de rijen dan lekker klein.
> Zoiets is vrijheid in doen en laten. Heerlijk in Nederland.
> ...


At Ayt maakt een onderscheid tussen Moslims en niet-Moslims. Jij behoort tot de tweede groep waarvan hij al opmerkte dat dat aan jou ligt en hij er geen oordeel over geeft. Want wat heb jij met Islamitische regels van doen als je geen Moslim bent? Wanneer hij Moslims wel aan hun Moslim-zijn zou toetsen dan ligt dat vrij aan hem dat te doen, is ook inherent aan Moslim-zijn, maar ik zie hem nergens veroordelen. Hij spreekt over de "leidraad" die de Islam Moslims geeft en het is dan logisch dat dat een onderwerp van gesprek is. Ik zie ook nergens staan dat hij zich alleen met Moslims wil verkeren. Je hele betoog hier gaat net wat stapjes te ver en die heb je zelf genomen, niet hij. Dat hij het jammer vindt dat hier in Nederland tijdens de Ramadan je er niet zoveel van merkt is logisch. Maar hij vond het enkel en alleen jammer. Zie jij enig overheersingsdrang van ham op niet-Moslims? Ik niet.

----------


## mark61

> Bij het 'rechte pad' komen jou uitsluitend reglementen *in de zin*..


Im Sinne? In het Nederlands is dat einfach 'op'.

Maar ik ben het volmondig met je eens.

----------


## mark61

> laat dat maar aan naam zelf over.. 
> je hoeft niet voor hem het woord te voeren..
> 
>  wel amusant hoe je staat te koken van woede bij mijn posts..


Wel erg dom dat je er niet op reageert.

Maja, zoals ik zei, geborneerd, in zich zelf gekeerd, bekrompen nep-moslim.

----------


## mark61

> reuze interessant dat je inmiddels al zover bent doorgeleerd dat je beter dan ik weet waar ik wel en niet ramadan mee hebt gemaakt in de afgelopen tientallen jaren..
> knap hoor zulke wijsheid..


In dat geval lieg je.

----------


## naam

> At Ayt maakt een onderscheid tussen Moslims en niet-Moslims. Jij behoort tot de tweede groep waarvan hij al opmerkte dat dat aan jou ligt en hij er geen oordeel over geeft. 
> 
> 
> .....Ik zie ook nergens staan dat hij zich alleen met Moslims wil verkeren......



Hij heeft er wel een oordeel over. Namelijk.




> daar moet het beste van gemaakt worden.. hier thuis wonen echter alleen moslims.. en ook op straat zou ik liever met alleen moslims willen leven..



Hij wil liever alleen met moslims leven. Wat snap je daar niet aan?




> wel is het voor ons beiden nodig om ons aan dit wetboek van strafrecht te houden omdat we er anders vanaf kunnen dwalen wat zware straf tot gevolg kan hebben naarmate je verder en verder van dit pad afdwaald..


Hij denkt dat alleen straf je op het rechte pad houdt. Vind ik een gekke gedachte en weinig getuigen van vertrouwen in de mens en de menselijkheid.

Even een vooronderstelling van mij.
Hij zou het liefste willen dat ham in Nederland verboden zou worden, of niet AA?

Bovendien iemand beoordelen als een beter of slechter mens op basis van wat hij eet of niet hoe zij zich kleed vind ik bizar.

----------


## mark61

> At Ayt maakt een onderscheid tussen Moslims en niet-Moslims. Jij behoort tot de tweede groep waarvan hij al opmerkte dat dat aan jou ligt en hij er geen oordeel over geeft. Want wat heb jij met Islamitische regels van doen als je geen Moslim bent? Wanneer hij Moslims wel aan hun Moslim-zijn zou toetsen dan ligt dat vrij aan hem dat te doen, is ook inherent aan Moslim-zijn, maar ik zie hem nergens veroordelen.


Dan moet je toch echt beter lezen:

_ja ik denk echt dat moslims, die zich aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden, zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen.. een atheste kan nog zo vriendelijk zijn tegen haar buren maar als zij zomers schaars gekleed en bier drinkend naar de slager loopt om varkensvlees te kopen dan gaat ze volgens mijn geloofswaarden zwaar de fout in.._

Hij veroordeelt hier niet alleen impliciet moslima's, maar ook nog eens niet-moslims.

Een godsdienst waaraan het inherent is dat je je naaste voortdurend op elk regeltje de maat neemt vind ik een nare godsdienst.

Een godsdienst waarin de belangrijkste gedragsregels gaan over kleding en voedsel vind ik een platte godsdienst.

Islam gaat daar niet over, of hoeft daar niet over te gaan. Maar dat moet elke gelovige maar zelf uitmaken. Ik heb daar dan weer mijn mening over.




> Hij spreekt over de "leidraad" die de Islam Moslims geeft en het is dan logisch dat dat een onderwerp van gesprek is. Ik zie ook nergens staan dat hij zich alleen met Moslims wil verkeren.


Ik wel:

*hier thuis wonen echter alleen moslims.. en ook op straat zou ik liever met alleen moslims willen leven..*

Je kan sofistisch gaan doen over woordbetekenissen, be my guest. Ik doe er niet aan mee. Hier staat wat er staat. Als orthodoxe jood kan jij je daar ongetwijfeld in vinden.

Ik vind het uitsluitend, segregationistisch, superieur. Zo wil ik niet leven.

----------


## mark61

> Hij heeft er wel een oordeel over. Namelijk.


Ow sorry dat ik de echo uithang.

Ik denk dat Ronald het niet eens doorheeft. Zijn opvatting van geloof is ook het zich terugtrekken en afsluiten voor andersdenkenden, lekker veilig tussen soortgenoten, in plaats van tussen die griezels die alles doen wat god verboden heeft.

Nou ja, niet dat moorden en verkrachten en liegen en schelden, dat is niet zo interessant.

Nee, als een meisje luchtig gekleed is, een glas wijn drinkt en varkensvlees eet.

Das pas errug.

----------


## naam

> Ow sorry dat ik de echo uithang.
> 
> Ik denk dat Ronald het niet eens doorheeft. Zijn opvatting van geloof is ook het zich terugtrekken en afsluiten voor andersdenkenden, lekker veilig tussen soortgenoten, in plaats van tussen die griezels die alles doen wat god verboden heeft.
> 
> Nou ja, niet dat moorden en verkrachten en liegen en schelden, dat is niet zo interessant.
> 
> Nee, als een meisje luchtig gekleed is, een glas wijn drinkt en varkensvlees eet.
> 
> Das pas errug.



Ach das de emosie, ken ik wel als er ergens onzin wordt uitgekraamd.

----------


## At Ayt

> Als mijn kinderen oud genoeg zijn kunnen ze zelf beslissen of ze alcohol drinken of niet. 
> 
> Ik vind het vreemd dat je mensen inhoudelijk als mens beoordeelt of ze bepaalde riten volgen of niet en of ze zich houden aan de regels binnen een geloof. Of iemand een fatsoenlijk mens is, doet er kennelijk niet zo toe.
> 
> Ik houd mij niet aan de regels van het Nederlandse strafrecht omdat ik dan gestraft wordt ofzo. Ik wil gewoon in een maatschappij leven waar mensen rekening met elkaar houden en dat houdt in dat ik niet iemand zijn kop eraf ruk en dat ik niet iemand beoordeel hoe hij "als mens" is op zaken als eetgewoonten en luchtige kleding. 
> Jij denkt daar kennelijk anders over, jammer. 
> 
> Gelukkig leef ik Nederland waar mensen niet geregeerd worden door een godsdienst die bepaalt hoe je wat en wanneer wel en niet moet doen. Gelukkig kan ik tijdens de ramadan 's middags nog een turkse pizza kopen en zijn de rijen dan lekker klein.
> Zoiets is vrijheid in doen en laten. Heerlijk in Nederland.
> ...


dat geldt natuurlijk ook voor mijn dochter.. als zij volwassen is kan ik haar niet verbieden om alcohol te drinken als ze dat zou willen gaan doen..
als ouder kun je het echter wel sturen om het in goede banen te leiden..

naam, ik hou me helemaal niet bezig om anderen te beoordelen.. daarom gaf ik geen antwoord toen je me vroeg wat ik van de gemiddelde niet-moslim vindt of wat ik van jou, je vrouw en jullie kinderen vindt.. 
heb alleen gesteld dat belijdende moslims door hun godsbewustzijn beter zijn in hun gedrag dan ongelovigen die de betreffende geloofsregels niet naleven omdat ze hiermee van het pad naar god's paradijs af zijn gedwaald terwijl moslims, die godsbewust zijn, juist hun best doen om op het pad te blijven.. dit is slechts algemeen gesteld en heb het verder niet specifiek op iemand gericht.. 

verder sta je mn uitspraken verkeerd te interpreteren en lijk je er vooral op gericht te zijn om het zo negatief mogelijk te beoordelen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Hij wil liever alleen met moslims leven. Wat snap je daar niet aan?
> 
> --------------
> 
> Hij denkt dat alleen straf je op het rechte pad houdt. Vind ik een gekke gedachte en weinig getuigen van vertrouwen in de mens en de menselijkheid.
> 
> -----
> 
> Bovendien iemand beoordelen als een beter of slechter mens op basis van wat hij eet of niet hoe zij zich kleed vind ik bizar.


wat is daar zo gek aan dat ik als moslim liever met moslims om wil gaan? het is heel normaal dat je contact zoekt met geestverwanten.. 
je loopt het te negatief op te blazen.. er staat immers duidelijk dat ik er het beste van probeer te maken bij het samenleven met niet-moslims in deze maatschappij.. 

------

nee ik stel alleen dat hoe verder je van het rechte (juridische) pad afdwaald hoe zwaarder de straf wordt.. dat is conform het wetboek van strafrecht waarin zware overtredingen zwaarder bestraft worden dan lichte overtredingen.. als je het hier niet mee eens bent dan ben je het blijkbaar niet eens met de nederlandse rechtsregels inzake strafrecht..

--------

heb alleen gesteld dat moslims, die zich aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden, zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen nadat jij mij hier specifiek om vroeg.. dat is alles.. 
ga het nou niet groter opblazen dan het is want dat drijft hier de boel onnodig op de spits..

----------


## mark61

> heb alleen gesteld dat belijdende moslims door hun godsbewustzijn beter zijn in hun gedrag dan ongelovigen...
> 
> verder sta je mn uitspraken verkeerd te interpreteren en lijk je er vooral op gericht te zijn om het zo negatief mogelijk te beoordelen..



Yep. Je praat negatief over ongelovigen, maar we begrijpen het verkeerd.

----------


## At Ayt

> Wel erg dom dat je er niet op reageert.
> 
> Maja, zoals ik zei, geborneerd, in zich zelf gekeerd, bekrompen nep-moslim.



mij benieuwen hoever het volgende week wordt uitgebreid..
het begon eerst met nep orthodoxe moslim, toen werd het al vrij snel zelfs nep-moslim en nu komen er inmiddels steeds meer titels bij :
_geborneerd, in zich zelf gekeerd, bekrompen nep-moslim_
 :hihi:  gaat lekker zo..

----------


## mark61

> wat is daar zo gek aan dat ik als moslim liever met moslims om wil gaan? het is heel normaal dat je contact zoekt met geestverwanten..



Het griezelige is dat jij 'geestverwanten' blijkbaar exclusief definieert als 'mensen met het zelfde geloof'.

Ik ken heel vervelende ongelovigen. Ik ken ook heel aardige moslims. Ik ga liever om met een aardige moslim dan met een vervelende ongelovige.

Maar jij dus niet. 'Moslim' is alles. 'Ongelovige' is niks.

Heb jij eigenlijk 'ongelovige' (ik kan het mijn strot haast niet uitkrijgen) vrienden?

----------


## At Ayt

> In dat geval lieg je.


natuurlijk knul, ik heb nog nooit ramadan meegemaakt in de openbare ruimte.. met ramadan wordt ik dan ook 24/7 opgesloten in huis en kom dan niet de straat op..  :hihi:  wat een malloot ben je toch ook..
ben ook niet in 1995 tijdens ramadan in egypte en jordani geweest en ben ook niet met ramadan in marokko geweest in 2001 en 2003 en de rest van de jaren werd ik met ramadan thuis opgesloten waardoor ik nooit in de openbare ruimte kwam want de doorgeleerde mark61 heeft De Waarheid immers in pacht en weet het beter : at ayt staat te liegen en heeft ramadan niet in de openbare ruimte mee gemaakt.. en zo is het maar net..

 :haha:  je hebt wel humor.. dat wel..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Ik heb niet beweerd dat ik door moslims als smerig ongedierte gezien wil worden. Mijn stelling luidde dat jouw geloof je voorschrijft ongelovigen als smerig ongedierte te zien. Als jij die stelling onderschrijft, zijn _volgens jou_ alle ongelovigen, inclusief H.P.Pas, smerig ongedierte.
> 
> 
> smerig ongedierte, 
> dit is wat je schreef aan een moslima : 
> 
> ...


Het was een stelling tav. de wil van god die ik baseerde op zijn marteling van ongelovigen. Het Islamitische bronmateriaal achtte ik stilzwijgend bekend bij de moslima in kwestie. Ten overvloede een proeve:



> "De ongelovigen zullen Wij braden in een vuur. Telkens wanneer hun huid gebakken is, vervangen Wij ze door een nieuwe huid. Opdat zij de bestraffing smaken. Allah is waarlijk geweldig en wijs." (4:56)


Je kunt mijn stelling aanvaarden of verwerpen/weerleggen. Ihgv. aanvaarding zou je naast mij alle andere ongelovigen met smerig ongedierte moeten aanspreken. Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen. Ihgv. verwerping zonder meer wil ik graag de reden vernemen waarom je mij smerig ongedierte noemt. Ihgv. weerlegging ben ik zeer benieuwd. De moslima gaf niet thuis.

----------


## mark61

> natuurlijk knul, ik heb nog nooit ramadan meegemaakt


Je zou beter op wat andere opmerkingen reageren. Maar dat zit er waarschijnlijk zoals gewoonlijk niet in.

Het humoristische van een en ander zie ik niet zo.

----------


## At Ayt

> Het was een stelling tav. de wil van god die ik baseerde op zijn marteling van ongelovigen. Het Islamitische bronmateriaal achtte ik stilzwijgend bekend bij de moslima in kwestie. Ten overvloede een proeve:
> 
> Je kunt mijn stelling aanvaarden of verwerpen/weerleggen. Ihgv. aanvaarding zou je naast mij alle andere ongelovigen met smerig ongedierte moeten aanspreken. Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen. Ihgv. verwerping zonder meer wil ik graag de reden vernemen waarom je mij smerig ongedierte noemt. Ihgv. weerlegging ben ik zeer benieuwd. De moslima gaf niet thuis.


smerig ongedierte, 
het was geen stelling.. het was een religieus gebod wat je opdrong aan een moslima met als doel haar mee te delen hoe zij andersdenkenden moet zien :

*De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.*

bij een stelling zou je het niet opdringen aan de ander en zou je het onderbouwen met islamitisch bronmateriaal waaruit blijkt dat andersdenkenden smerig ongedierte zijn.. je onderbouwde echter niks en duwde het bij een moslima door de strot als een gebod dat nageleefd moet worden..
het citaat waar je nu mee aankomt wekt wel verbazing.. er staat immers nergens iets over smerig ongedierte.. of kun je het me anders even aantonen waar het staat vermeld? zie jij het hier ergens staan? :
_"De ongelovigen zullen Wij braden in een vuur. Telkens wanneer hun huid gebakken is, vervangen Wij ze door een nieuwe huid. Opdat zij de bestraffing smaken. Allah is waarlijk geweldig en wijs."_ 
er staat ook niks over eeuwigdurend maar laat dat nu maar zitten.. je hoeft alleen maar aan te wijzen waar het staat dat er sprake is van smerig ongedierte..


verder is je al eerder uitgelegd waarom ik jou smerig ongedierte noem :

_charlus, het smerig ongedierte, kwam zelf aanzetten met deze kwalificatie voor zijn status als ongelovige.._

-----------

_in tegenstelling tot wat jij deed heeft pas niet de term 'smerig ongedierte' gebruikt als kwalificatie om ongelovigen mee te omschrijven.. daarom noem ik pas geen smerig ongedierte.. 
hij was het geloof ik wel eens met je uitspraak uit de desbetreffende post maar zolang hij niet zelf expliciet deze benaming gebruikt zal hij geen smerig ongedierte genoemd worden.._

-----------

_je stelt het immers als een religieuze plicht.. (om als moslim andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte te zien)
zelf geef ik geen gehoor aan deze plicht omdat het niet meer is dan een waanbeeld dat tussen jouw oren zit maar wil ik je wel tegemoetkomen door je smerig ongedierte te noemen.. 
zie het als een vriendelijk gebaar van mijn kant naar jou toe.._

 :Smilie:

----------


## At Ayt

> Je zou beter op wat andere opmerkingen reageren. Maar dat zit er waarschijnlijk zoals gewoonlijk niet in.
> 
> Het humoristische van een en ander zie ik niet zo.


je schreef dat het duidelijk was dat ik nog nooit een ramadan in de openbare ruimte meegemaakt had en dat ik erover stond te liegen..
dat is humor.. dat is lachen.. als mensen zo onvoorstelbaar stomzinnig reageren en het ook nog eens serieus menen dan is dat leuk.. het gaat nergens over bij jou.. je roept gewoon maar wat..
 :hihi:  een forumclown kunnen we altijd wel gebruiken.. dat zorgt voor een leuk sfeertje..

verder hoef je er niet op te rekenen dat ik op andere punten van je reageer want je staat alleen maar te schreeuwen en te schelden.. daar valt weinig op te reageren.. kokend van woede sta je zo te zien mijn uitspraken verkeerd te interpreteren en daar ga ik mijn tijd niet aan verspelen.. alhoewel het wel grappig is dat je zo wild om je heen slaat..
daarnaast reageer je op postings die ik al aan anderen schreef en voeg je er niks constructiefs aan toe.. je schreeuwt er alleen doorheen en vindt het dan nog raar dat je geen antwoord krijg.. 
 :hihi:  wat een grappig ventje ben je toch..

----------


## mark61

> je schreef dat het duidelijk was dat ik nog nooit een ramadan in de openbare ruimte meegemaakt had en dat ik erover stond te liegen.. 
> dat is humor.. dat is lachen..


Tis gewoon flauwekul. Ramadan is een tijd waarin de sfeer in de openbare ruimte naar is. Mensen krijgen om het minste of geringste ruzie, niks kan geregeld worden. De gemiddelde islamitische economie verliest een maand per jaar. Ik heb dat zelf meegemaakt en veel moslims vertellen mij dat ook. Ze vermijden een bezoek rond die tijd.

Maar daar ging het verder niet over. Het ging over jouw opvatting van essentile geloofsplichten danwel, omgekeerd, hoofdzonden. Ik vond en vind je prioriteiten bizar, maar je schijnt het niet nodig vinden dat toe te lichten.

In dat geval weet ik genoeg.




> mijn uitspraken verkeerd te interpreteren


Gek, daar schijnen meer mensen last van te hebben. Wat valt er in godsnaam verkeerd te interpreteren aan het veroordelen van zuipende, schaars geklede ongeloviges?

----------


## At Ayt

> Tis gewoon flauwekul. Ramadan is een tijd waarin de sfeer in de openbare ruimte naar is. Mensen krijgen om het minste of geringste ruzie, niks kan geregeld worden. De gemiddelde islamitische economie verliest een maand per jaar. Ik heb dat zelf meegemaakt en veel moslims vertellen mij dat ook. Ze vermijden een bezoek rond die tijd.
> 
> Maar daar ging het verder niet over. Het ging over jouw opvatting van essentile geloofsplichten danwel, omgekeerd, hoofdzonden. Ik vond en vind je prioriteiten bizar, maar je schijnt het niet nodig vinden dat toe te lichten.
> 
> In dat geval weet ik genoeg.
> 
> 
> 
> Gek, daar schijnen meer mensen last van te hebben. Wat valt er in godsnaam verkeerd te interpreteren aan het veroordelen van zuipende, schaars geklede ongeloviges?



1.) dan heb je blijkbaar niet meegemaakt dat er in caro hele straten bedekt waren met tafels en dekens waar de mensen colectief het vasten 's avonds gingen verbreken door gezamelijk in grote groepen te eten.. vrienden, buren, onbekenden, moslims en niet-moslims.. iedereen was welkom om met elkaar te eten.. 
2.) dan heb je het niet meegemaakt dat grote groepen naar de moskee gingen met ramadan..
3.) dan heb heb je het niet meegemaakt hoe overdag en 's avonds er uit de winkels, de huizen, de auto's, het openbaar vervoer, en op straat er qur'aan reciet gedraaid werd.. urenlang overdag en 'savonds..
4.) dan heb je het niet meegemaakt hoe bewust mensen bezig waren met hun geloof..
5.) dan heb je het niet meegemaakt hoe in marokko tijdens het verbreken van het vasten de straten ineens verlaten waren omdat iedereen ging eten..
6.) dan heb je het niet meegemaakt hoe mensen elkaar eten kwamen brengen en we elkaar uitnodigden om bij elkaar te komen eten en hoe we bij elkaar god gingen gedenken.. 
7.) dan heb je het niet meegemaakt hoe gezellig 's avonds de sfeer was op straat en de mensen er in goede stemming waren.. 
8.) dan heb je het niet meegemaakt hoe de mensen collectief hetzelfde meemaakte in zowel de moeilijke momenten als in de leuke momenten.. 
9.) dan heb je het niet meegemaakt hoe in egypte en in marokko er lange smeekbeden, qur'aanrecitaties en andere preken langdurig over de speakers van de moskee uitgesproken werden over de straten en huizen heen.. zowel 'savonds als 's nachts..

dat is allemaal niet erg hoor dat je dit niet meegemaakt hebt.. jij moet het verder zelf weten dat je de sfeer naar vindt tijdens ramadan in de openbare ruimte en dat het flauwekul is dat dit indruk op mij gemaakt heeft.. daar ben je immers athest voor om dit naar te vinden.. de islaam is nu eenmaal naar voor athesten en dus is het flauwekul van mij dat ik er wel waarde aan hecht.. en zo worden mijn spirituele gevoelens weer eens onderuit geschopt en word ik voor leugenaar uitgemaakt nadat naam in alle eerlijkheid verteld werd hoe ramadan in moslimlanden diepe indruk op mij gemaakt heeft in vergelijking met nederland.. 

je diskwalificeert jezelf met je geschreeuw..
dat je dan ook nog eens verbaasd bent dat die leugenachtige, bekrompen nep-moslim van een at ayt jou staat uit te lachen nadat je weer eens kokend van woede stond te schreeuwen maakt het alleen maar nog stomzinniger van je  :hihi: 

verder ga ik niet tegen een schreeuwerige athest uitleggen wat de essentie is van mijn geloofsopvattingen.. daar wordt dan toch alleen maar op gescholden en gespuugd..
je mag me best verrot schelden.. dat moet jij zelf weten.. maar verwacht dan niet dat je serieus te woord wordt gestaan..
als clown ben je leuk, als discussiepartner ben je echter niets waard..

wat een figuur ben je  :hihi:

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. Jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
> De wil van allah is ondubbelzinnig in dit verband. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.
> 
> 
> smerig ongedierte, 
> het was geen stelling.. het was een religieus gebod wat je opdrong<...>


Nee, het is een stelling mbt. de wil van god die ik nauwgezet onderbouw. Ik dring niets op. Het staat je vrij de stelling te weerleggen of te accepteren. Bij deze nummer ik de regels afzonderlijk, zodat je duidelijk kunt aangeven op welk(e) moment(en) en waarom ik de mist in ga. Deze enumeratieve methode zou je moeten aanspreken, gezien je meest recente post.
1. Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. 
2. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. 
3. Conclusie: jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
4. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. 
5. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. 
6. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.
Je kunt bovenstaande aanvaarden of verwerpen/weerleggen. Ihgv. aanvaarding zou je naast mij alle andere ongelovigen met smerig ongedierte moeten aanspreken. Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen. Ihgv. verwerping zonder meer wil ik graag de reden vernemen waarom je mij smerig ongedierte noemt. Ihgv. weerlegging ben ik zeer benieuwd.

----------


## naam

> wat is daar zo gek aan dat ik als moslim liever met moslims om wil gaan? het is heel normaal dat je contact zoekt met geestverwanten.. 
> je loopt het te negatief op te blazen.. er staat immers duidelijk dat ik er het beste van probeer te maken bij het samenleven met niet-moslims in deze maatschappij..


Ik ga ook met moslims graag om. Behalve die gekke die alleen liever met moslims zelf om willen gaan.


------



> nee ik stel alleen dat hoe verder je van het rechte (juridische) pad afdwaald hoe zwaarder de straf wordt.. dat is conform het wetboek van strafrecht waarin zware overtredingen zwaarder bestraft worden dan lichte overtredingen.. als je het hier niet mee eens bent dan ben je het blijkbaar niet eens met de nederlandse rechtsregels inzake strafrecht..


Waarom ben je alleen maar als je over gedrag hebt met straf bezig? 


--------



> heb alleen gesteld dat moslims, die zich aan de geloofsregels proberen te houden, zich beter gedragen dan ongelovigen nadat jij mij hier specifiek om vroeg.. dat is alles.. 
> ga het nou niet groter opblazen dan het is want dat drijft hier de boel onnodig op de spits..


Beter gedragen, wat is beter gedragen? Ben jij het ultieme orakel op wat goed en minder goed gedrag is?

----------


## mark61

> verder ga ik niet tegen een schreeuwerige athest uitleggen wat de essentie is van mijn geloofsopvattingen.. daar wordt dan toch alleen maar op gescholden en gespuugd..


Waarom leuter je pagina's lang door over iets onbelangrijks maar reageer je niet op iets belangrijks?

Oh, meneer gaat dit niet en dat niet. Je hebt het al gedaanl, en je lage moraliteit kwam pijnlijk bloot te liggen.

Hang niet opeens het heilig boontje uit, je scheldt er zelf ook op los.

Schelden is overigens een stuk minder erg dan er een nare moraal op na houden. Magoed, jij vindt je moraal uitstekend. Ik dus niet.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik ga ook met moslims graag om. Behalve die gekke die alleen liever met moslims zelf om willen gaan.
> 
> 
> ------
> 
> 
> Waarom ben je alleen maar als je over gedrag hebt met straf bezig? 
> 
> 
> ...



toe maar.. oordeel en veroordeel mij maar weer.. eerst vragen naar mijn mening en me dan vervolgens voor gek uitmaken omdat meneer het antwoord niet naar zijn zin vindt..

--------------

dat is wat jij er van maakt omdat je erop gericht bent om zo negatief mogelijk mijn uitspraken te interpreteren.. 

----------

wat is beter gedragen?.. je beter gedragen tav van allaah..
vergeet niet dat de discussie gaat over een islamitisch onderwerp.. 
het gaat om het vrezen van allaah, het godsbewust zijn en om het aanbidden van god bij het bewandelen van het levenspad richting het paradijs.. 
de aanbidding van allaah bestaat uit 3 delen : 
1.) de wil om hem met liefde en toewijding te dienen.. door niet lui, onverschillig of met halve kracht je in te zetten..
2.) de goede instelling om hem te dienen.. wat de zuivere intentie genoemd wordt.. 
waarbij het erom gaat om oprecht god te dienen en van hem te houden..
3.) het aanbidden moet conform de shari3ah zijn.. m.a.w. je kunt niet oprecht en toegewijd aanbidden als er niet geleefd wordt naar zijn regels van wat hij goed vindt.. 
naar aanleiding van dit derde punt gaf ik je eerder een karikaturaal fictief zwart-wit voorbeeld van een bierdrinkend persoon dat varkensvlees gaat kopen.. dit om aan te geven dat je hiermee niet op goede wijze allaah kunt dienen als je zijn regels negeert en het dus minder goed gedrag is vergeleken met een moslim dat wel doelbewust probeert zo goed mogelijk te leven naar hetgeen allaah van houdt.. in het zo goed mogelijk proberen naleven vd geloofsregels ligt namelijk ook de wil en de intentie besloten.. 
dat noem ik beter gedragen dan wanneer iemand de regels niet naleefd en allaah zelfs volledig verwerpt.. we hebben het immers over een islamitisch onderwerp en dan wordt het afgemeten aan islamitische normen.. heb je hier een probleem mee dan kun je maar beter niet rondhangen op een islaamforum..

----------


## At Ayt

> Nee, het is een stelling mbt. de wil van god die ik nauwgezet onderbouw. Ik dring niets op. Het staat je vrij de stelling te weerleggen of te accepteren. Bij deze nummer ik de regels afzonderlijk, zodat je duidelijk kunt aangeven op welk(e) moment(en) en waarom ik de mist in ga. Deze enumeratieve methode zou je moeten aanspreken, gezien je meest recente post.
> 1. Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. 
> 2. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. 
> 3. Conclusie: jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
> 4. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. 
> 5. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. 
> 6. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.
> Je kunt bovenstaande aanvaarden of verwerpen/weerleggen. Ihgv. aanvaarding zou je naast mij alle andere ongelovigen met smerig ongedierte moeten aanspreken. Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen. Ihgv. verwerping zonder meer wil ik graag de reden vernemen waarom je mij smerig ongedierte noemt. Ihgv. weerlegging ben ik zeer benieuwd.


smerig ongedierte,
als een robot sta je hersenloos te herhalen waarbij je al antwoord gehad hebt..
zie anders deze post : 
http://www.maroc.nl/forums/showpost....6&postcount=67

bij nogmaals herhalen van jouw kant volgt negeren van mijn kant..

----------


## At Ayt

> Waarom leuter je pagina's lang door over iets onbelangrijks maar reageer je niet op iets belangrijks?



iets onbelangrijks? 
jij staat te roepen dat ik lieg over iets wat voor mij juist belangrijk is.. dat werd je nog uitgelegd in de vorige post maar de boodschap kwam blijkbaar niet over.. 
verder ben ik met naam in discussie en heb jij er niks constructiefs aan toe te voegen.. je staat er wat doorheen te schreeuwen wat verder weinig om het lijf heeft.. 
leuk om eventjes bij te lachen omdat het zo stomzinnig is maar de lol is er inmiddels vanaf en omdat je praatjes verder toch niks zinnigs opleveren laat ik je verder links liggen in deze topic..

----------


## mark61

> toe maar.. oordeel en veroordeel mij maar weer.. eerst vragen naar mijn mening en me dan vervolgens voor gek uitmaken omdat meneer het antwoord niet naar zijn zin vindt..


Ja, dat mag meneer. Meneer, en anders ik wel, vindt het wellicht bizar dat je alleen met je eigen 'soort' om wil gaan. Al betwijfel ik of je in Gao gelukkiger zou zijn dan hier. 




> dat is wat jij er van maakt omdat je erop gericht bent om zo negatief mogelijk mijn uitspraken te interpreteren..


Nope, dat is wat jij tot 2x toe letterlijk zelf zegt. Je hebt het alleen maar over recht en straf. Het concept dat je uit jezelf je zou willen gedragen omdat dat prettig is is tot jou nog niet doorgedrongen?




> wat is beter gedragen?.. je beter gedragen tav van allaah..


Het komt er dus op neer dat jij je alleen aan gedragsregels tegenover andere mensen houdt omdat dat moet van Allah. Als Allah niet bestond had je dus schijt aan je medemensen. Boeiend.




> naar aanleiding van dit derde punt gaf ik je eerder een karikaturaal fictief zwart-wit voorbeeld van een bierdrinkend persoon dat varkensvlees gaat kopen..


Niet gaan draaien. Je had het over een _vrouw_ en wel een _ongelovige_.




> probeert zo goed mogelijk te leven naar hetgeen allaah van houdt.. in het zo goed mogelijk proberen naleven vd geloofsregels ligt namelijk ook de wil en de intentie besloten..


Dat proberen vind ik al verdacht. Je kan dus plunderend en verkrachtend rondtrekken, als je maar _probeert_ je te gedragen. Zoals ik eerder al zei, en jij nu ook bevestigt, _niyya_ is alles, het feitelijke resultaat niet interessant. Dat is trouwens ook een katholiek principe.




> dat noem ik beter gedragen dan wanneer iemand de regels niet naleefd en allaah zelfs volledig verwerpt.. we hebben het immers over een islamitisch onderwerp en dan wordt het afgemeten aan islamitische normen..


Dus je hebt geen problemen met een moordende moslima die niet drinkt, geen varkensvlees eet en keurig bedekt is. Prioriteiten, prioriteiten.

Samenvattend zijn er twee redenen waarom jij je gedraagt (dat is vnl. niet drinken en geen varkensvlees eten; niet moorden plunderen en verkrachten zijn geen belangrijke waarden in de islam)

1) Het moet van Allah

2) Je krijgt ook aardse, wettelijke straf als je je niet gedraagt.

Je hebt een gruwelijk mensbeeld. Of zelfbeeld, I dunno.

----------


## Gitana1

he amaai wat is me dat hier??

k dacht hmm goeie topic. En wat voor reacties lees ik dan hier??

Vrees voor Allah ja dat moet je hebben als moslim.

Maar eigenlijk waar zijn jullie nu mee bezig?

Islam zegt ook respect voor iedereen, en wat lees ik hier??

En zoals men zegt,vrienden kun je kiezen,familie niet  :tong uitsteken: .

Dus je kiest zelf wie je tot vrienden neemt, en Aiyt, k heb zelf jaren niks anders gehad dan belgische vriendinnen, en ik moet zeggen ben ik daardoor een minder goeie moslim? Als ik bij hen ben,drinken ze nooit of zelden alcohol ofzo uit respect. En als je zegt nee dat doe ik niet,is haraam,ze respecteren dat. Daar draait het allemaal om,respect en dat is een kwestie van geven en nemen.

Maar idd, als moslim heb je vrees voor Allah. Als ik iets verkeerds doe,of zou willen doen,denk ik zo van nee is haraam,dit is een zonde. Natuurlijk denk je ook aan je ouders en als het verboden is door de wet,doe je het ook niet. Dat heeft te maken met logisch nadenken.

En wat betreft misdaden door mensen. Kijk elk persoon,ongelovig of gelovig kan ook eens iets uithalen dat niet toegestaan is,en zolang je berouw toont,en echt spijt hebt, word je wel door Allah swt vergeven.

En vrees voor Allah swt,is geen angst,zoals bijv alleen zijn in het donker, dat beinvloed je leven niet in negatieve zin hoor.

Voor zover ik weet toch niet. 

En zelfs een glimlach is Sadaqah,als moslim,dus zo verdien je wel heel veel he.

Maar wat ik hier tegenwoordig allemaal lees, komen bepaalde mensen liefde te kort?? Of hebben ze niks te doen,dan anderen op hun fouten te wijzen??

En aiyt,er zijn genoeg moslims die drinken enzo ook. Maar daarvoor zijn ze niet slecht van karakter hoor, zeker niet. Die mensen kunnen vandaag drinken en morgen niet meer,maar ze blijven moslim ofniet??

Er is een hadieth van een man die bijna altijd dronken was,maar de kleine periode dat hij nuchter was, bad hij tot Allah swt en toonde hij berouw,die persoon is ook naar de hemel gegaan.

En wat betreft de ongelovigen of anders-gelovigen, ewa wat zij doen is hun zaak ofniet?

Ik heb hier al van veel ongelovigen veel dingen gelezen die echt wel waarheid bevatten, en wat zij doen met hun leven is hun zaak.

Wie weet, gaan ze zich ooit bekeren?? 

Insha Allah men weet nooit.

Moge Allah swt iedereen op het Rechte Pad helpen en houden.

Respect voor iedereen,dat is wat telt.
En voor de rest,ieder persoon bepaalt zelf hoe hij zijn leven wilt leiden.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 1. Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. 
> 2. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. 
> 3. Conclusie: jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
> 4. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. 
> 5. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. 
> 6. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.
> ...


Die post was geen weerlegging van mijn stelling. Je ging daar in op de korantekst met een allah die vooruitblikt op het braden van ongelovigen en schreef dat in die passage niet staat dat jij ongelovigen als smerige ongedierte moet beschouwen. Daar heb je op zich gelijk in, ik had die tekst dan ook _uitsluitend_ aangehaald om aan te geven dat allah ongelovigen eeuwig martelt bij wijze van straf. Dit ter onderbouwing van mijn stelling.
Als je het niet eens ben met onderstaande punten die uitmonden in die stelling, staat het je vrij ze te weerleggen. Ihgv. aanvaarding zou je naast mij alle andere ongelovigen met smerig ongedierte moeten aanspreken. Gelijke monniken, gelijke kappen. Ihgv. verwerping zonder meer wil ik graag de reden vernemen waarom je mij smerig ongedierte noemt. 
1. Volgens jouw geloof worden ongelovigen eeuwig gemarteld in de hel. 
2. Dit onderschrijf jij, anders zou je wel afvallen van je geloof. 
3. Conclusie: jij wenst ongelovigen naar de hel.
4. Wie gelooft in allah, dient in te stemmen met het eeuwig martelen van ongelovigen. 
5. Eeuwige marteling kan als terechte straf alleen van toepassing zijn op het laagste van het laagste, op ongedierte. 
6. De wil van allah kan niet anders zijn dan dat jij andersdenkenden als smerig ongedierte moet zien.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door At Ayt 
> 
> <...>
> 
> 
> Samenvattend zijn er twee redenen waarom jij je gedraagt (dat is vnl. niet drinken en geen varkensvlees eten; niet moorden plunderen en verkrachten zijn geen belangrijke waarden in de islam)
> 
> 1) Het moet van Allah
> 
> ...





> Hoogst wonderlijk hoe sommige gelovigen er prat op gaan dat ze geen geweten hebben. Het goede doen omdat _big brother is watching you._


Geen geweten klinkt misschien wat dramatisch. Infantiel normen- en waardenbesef. Kinderen laten na wat slecht is omdat ze anders straf krijgen, niet omdat ze beseffen dat het slecht is. Pas later volgt internalisatie van normen en waarden. Een eeuh... geweten.
Alleen uit angst voor straf (vnl. van god) en onder dwang vertoont een mens fatsoenlijk gedrag. Vandaar dat ongelovigen onmogelijk kunnen deugen. Dat gruwelijke mensbeeld is toch niet typisch Ait? Typisch steile woestijnreligieuzen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Dus je kiest zelf wie je tot vrienden neemt, en Aiyt, k heb zelf jaren niks anders gehad dan belgische vriendinnen, en ik moet zeggen ben ik daardoor een minder goeie moslim? 
> 
> -----------
> 
> En aiyt,er zijn genoeg moslims die drinken enzo ook. Maar daarvoor zijn ze niet slecht van karakter hoor, zeker niet. Die mensen kunnen vandaag drinken en morgen niet meer,maar ze blijven moslim ofniet??
> 
> -----------
> 
> Er is een hadieth van een man die bijna altijd dronken was,maar de kleine periode dat hij nuchter was, bad hij tot Allah swt en toonde hij berouw,die persoon is ook naar de hemel gegaan.
> ...


wat je precies met 'belgische vriendinnen' bedoeld weet ik niet.. 
er is toch niks mis mee om belgische vrienden te hebben?

-------------

wat wil je ermee zeggen dat er moslims zijn die drinken? 
of ze wel of niet goed van karakter zijn weet ik niet.. ze begaan iniedergeval een fout waar zelfs in het aardse leven straf op staat volgens de shari3ah :
Anas bin Malik, may Allah be pleased with him, reported: 
Allah's Messenger (may peace be upon him) lashed a man who drank wine with two palm branches about forty lashes. 
(Sahih Muslim)

De 'hedd' van de drinker van alcohol kan slechts worden toegepast, als de delinquent, een moslim is, over zijn rede beschikt, meerderjarig is, niet is gedwongen, en gewaarschuwd is voor het verbod op alcohol en ook gezond is. Voor de zieke wordt geen uitzondering gemaakt om de 'hedd' te ondergaan, maar men moet de uitvoering ervan opschorten, totdat hij zijn gezondheid terug heeft.
Heeft de rnoslim, alvorens gestraft te zijn, reeds enkele keren gedronken, dan herhaalt men zijn straf niet. Drinkt hij echter na het ondergaan van zijn straf, dan wordt hij bij iedere recidive gestraft.

uit het boek De weg van de Moslim (Minhaj El Moslim) Deel 3 Sociale betrekkingen blz. 189-190


De Profeet zei:
"Iedere bedwelmende drank is alcohol. Iedere soort alcohol is verboden."
(MOSLIM)

De Profeet zei:
- "Allah vervloekt de drinker en de verkoper van wijn."
(Aboe Daoud en Hekem)


----------

weet je nog waar je die haadieth gelezen hebt? 
kan me moeilijk voorstellen dat een alcoholist meteen naar zijn dood de hemel in komt terwijl anderen moeten wachten tot de dag des oordeels.. ben daarom wel benieuwd naar waar je de haadieth vandaan hebt..

-----------

ja ongelovigen moeten zelf weten wat ze doen.. maar als een athest op een islaamforum bij een islamitisch onderwerp mij vraagt een oordeel te geven dan moeten ongelovigen daarna niet gaan lopen huilen dat het antwoord hun niet bevalt..  :hihi: 

we selaam,

----------


## mark61

> Dat gruwelijke mensbeeld is toch niet typisch Ait? Typisch steile woestijnreligieuzen.


Ait en mensen zoals hij, ja, Hoeveel dat er zijn weet ik niet. Niet te veel hoop ik. Tis niet inherent aan woestijngelovige zijn.

----------


## naam

> toe maar.. oordeel en veroordeel mij maar weer.. eerst vragen naar mijn mening en me dan vervolgens voor gek uitmaken omdat meneer het antwoord niet naar zijn zin vindt..
> 
> naar aanleiding van dit derde punt gaf ik je eerder een karikaturaal fictief zwart-wit voorbeeld van een bierdrinkend persoon dat varkensvlees gaat kopen.. dit om aan te geven dat je hiermee niet op goede wijze allaah kunt dienen als je zijn regels negeert en het dus minder goed gedrag is vergeleken met een moslim dat wel doelbewust probeert zo goed mogelijk te leven naar hetgeen allaah van houdt.. in het zo goed mogelijk proberen naleven vd geloofsregels ligt namelijk ook de wil en de intentie besloten.. 
> dat noem ik beter gedragen dan wanneer iemand de regels niet naleefd en allaah zelfs volledig verwerpt.. we hebben het immers over een islamitisch onderwerp en dan wordt het afgemeten aan islamitische normen.. heb je hier een probleem mee dan kun je maar beter niet rondhangen op een islaamforum..


We leven hier echter in een niet islamistisch land en als moslim leef je niet in een vacuum. Je leeft in Nederland en dus wordt je ook afgemeten naar nederlandse normen. 
Dat jij ander gedrag verwerpt moet je gerust doen, dat je daar kritiek op krijgt kun je ook verwachten, aangezien jouw islamitische uitgangspunten niet erg tolerant zijn.

Je kunt dus kritiek krijgen over je ideeen net zoals andere groeperingen die willen bepalen wat goed gedrag is vanuit hun eigen smalle perceptie. 

Zou je overigens willen dat varkensvlees verboden zou moeten worden??

----------


## H.P.Pas

> waarom kun je niet gewoon eens direct uitleggen wat je eerder bedoelde toen je specifiek op mijn eerdere post reageerde? 
> vind je het dom van mij dat ik je vraag of je iets nogmaals wilt uitleggen?
> ben je zo verheven dat jij je te goed voelt om iets 3x uit te leggen wanneer een ander minder ver is ontwikkeld dan jij dat bent?






> alles wat niet-moslims te melden hebben over de islaam is irrelevant.. zo ook de bijdragen van jou en charlus.. dat ik er desondanks toch op reageer kun je beschouwen als bonus..


Make up your mind, dude..

 :boer:  Ik ga dit niet uitleggen.

----------


## Rourchid

> Geen geweten klinkt misschien wat dramatisch.


_Zombies_ (the philosophical sort: this is not about voodoo) would be exactly like us in all physical and behavioural respects, but *completely without consciousness*. This seductive idea threatens the physicalist view of the world dominant in philosophy and science today. It has led a number of philosophers to reject physicalism and take up dualism.
Zombies and Consciousness, Robert Kirk, Oxford University Press, pp. 256 [2005]

_&_

_Scope_ : In this course, we will attempt to unravel the nature of consciousness, its provenance, and its function. We begin with an examination of the concept of the _zombie_, which functions effectively as a physical entity without consciousness. If a system can solve problems and process information without consciousness, of what value is consciousness? *The question of ethics is raised if we consider that entities without consciousness cannot be judged for their actions. Could such an entity strive for moral improvement?* The subject of consciousness is vast and varied and, as a philosophical problem, far from an easy solution. 
Consciousness and Its Implications (Twelve Lectures), Daniel N. Robinson. The Teaching Company, pp. 42 [2007]

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> Geen geweten klinkt misschien wat dramatisch.
> 
> 
> _Zombies_ (the philosophical sort: this is not about voodoo) would be exactly like us in all physical and behavioural respects, but *completely without consciousness*.<...>


Neeee, ik had het over _geen geweten_, niet over _geen bewustzijn_. Ait de gewetenloze zombie zou ik overigens niet graag in een donker steegje tegenkomen.
Of wijd je je weer eens aan je gebruikelijke bezigheid, te weten irrelevante teksten van derden plaatsen?

----------


## Rourchid

> Neeee, ik had het over _geen geweten_, niet over _geen bewustzijn_. Ait de gewetenloze zombie zou ik overigens niet graag in een donker steegje tegenkomen.
> Of wijd je je weer eens aan je gebruikelijke bezigheid, te weten irrelevante teksten van derden plaatsen?


Ethics = ethiek

----------


## At Ayt

> We leven hier echter in een niet islamistisch land en als moslim leef je niet in een vacuum. Je leeft in Nederland en dus wordt je ook afgemeten naar nederlandse normen. 
> Dat jij ander gedrag verwerpt moet je gerust doen, dat je daar kritiek op krijgt kun je ook verwachten, aangezien jouw islamitische uitgangspunten niet erg tolerant zijn.
> 
> Je kunt dus kritiek krijgen over je ideeen net zoals andere groeperingen die willen bepalen wat goed gedrag is vanuit hun eigen smalle perceptie. 
> 
> Zou je overigens willen dat varkensvlees verboden zou moeten worden??


kerel, het gaat hier niet om de nederlandse normen en waarden.. het betreft hier een islamitisch onderwerp dat aan de hand van islamitische richtlijnen wordt bepaald.. als ik stel dat een belijdende moslim zich beter gedraagd dan een schaarsgeklede atheste dat bierdrinkend door het leven gaat dan wordt dat afgemeten aan de islamitische geloofsregels en niet aan de nederlandse burgerwetten.. en als je dan niet zo blij bent met het antwoord dat je kreeg dan is dat jammer voor je..
andermans gedrag verwerpen?.. je bent in de war met jezelf.. in tegenstelling tot wat jij doet sta ik hier niemand op de persoon te beoordelen mbt dit onderwerp.. er werd expres een karikaturaal fictief voorbeeld gemaakt door te spreken van een schaarsgeklede atheste dat bierdrinkend over straat loopt om varkensvlees te kopen.. dit beeld is op niemand persoonlijk van toepassing.. kijk liever in de spiegel als je mij voor gek staat uit te maken nadat ik mn mening gaf toen je er naar vroeg.. 


een smalle perceptie is toch vooral iets wat ik hier bij enkele athesten tegenkom die gelijk in een kramp schieten zodra het woord 'islaam' valt..


die vraag kun je zelf ook wel beantwoorden..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Rourchid
> ...


Dat is een correcte constatering, hoewel irrelevant. Je tekst gaat over mensen zonder bewustzijn en welke (ethische) implicaties deze staat met zich meebrengt. Hier scheiden meteen onze wegen, want ik beweer geenszins dat de gewetenlozen waarop ik doel geen bewustzijn hebben. 
Misschien is hier bij jou sprake van de aloude denkfout "een koe is een dier, dus elk dier is een koe", in dit geval: "geen bewustzijn impliceert geen geweten, dus geen geweten impliceert geen bewustzijn". Vervolgens worden alle uitspraken die volgen uit "geen bewustzijn" _sec_ onterecht van toepassing verklaard op "geen geweten" _sec_.

----------


## At Ayt

> Make up your mind, dude..
> 
>  Ik ga dit niet uitleggen.


waarom reageer je eigenlijk op mijn posts als je het toch niet wilt toelichten wat je citeert?

je kunt wel op mijn posts reageren door te kletsen over lege fabrieken uit het ruhrgebied en over rijnaken die bestuurd worden door schippers die met hun binnenvaart reglementen opgewassen zijn tegen elke tegenslag maar als je vervolgens niet in staat bent om in je eigen woorden mij iets eenvoudigs uit te leggen dan sta je toch echt te blunderen met het overbrengen van je boodschap.. dat krijg je er nou van als je zelf geen mening hebt en je niet verder komt dan aan de zijlijn spitsvondig wat oneliners toe te roepen dat bij navraag niet door jou toegelicht kan worden omdat je zelf niet weet wat je staat te roepen.. 
je kan net zo goed dan maar helemaal niet reageren pas.. het is een discussieforum en geen oneliner-forum.. je verspeelt m'n tijd en je verknalt de topic..

p.s. dat het irrelevant is wat athesten te zeggen hebben over de islaam betekent dat jullie gezeik van geen enkele invloed is op mijn geloof in de islaam.. dat wil niet zeggen dat het gesprek meteen maar afgekapt moet worden.. athesten mogen best hun mening geven.. en zoals je ziet vroeg ik je zelfs meerdere malen of je die mening wilde uitleggen in je eigen woorden.. dat wil echter niet meteen zeggen dat die mening dan ook gelijk maar enige invloed heeft..

----------


## mark61

> [SIZE=2]_Zombies_ (the philosophical sort: this is not about voodoo) would be exactly like us in all physical and behavioural respects, but *completely without consciousness*.


Engels is best wel moeilijk. Vergelijk consciousness met conscience. Widjdn zegt je misschien wel iets.

----------


## mark61

> Ethics = ethiek


Joh. In zekere zin is zelfs deze vertaling fout. Ethics betekent moraal; ethiek strikt genomen meta-moraal. Maar ik vergeef je, omdat in het dagelijks gebruik 'ethiek' als synoniem van 'moraal' wordt gebruikt.

De relevantie van je post ontgaat me intussen volledig. Je bent betrapt op weer een stommiteit, en je weet niet hoe te reageren. Want je ongelijk toegeven zit niet in je persoonlijkheid.

----------


## mark61

> kerel, het gaat hier niet om de nederlandse normen en waarden.. het betreft hier een islamitisch onderwerp dat aan de hand van islamitische richtlijnen wordt bepaald.. als ik stel dat een belijdende moslim zich beter gedraagd dan een schaarsgeklede atheste dat bierdrinkend door het leven gaat dan wordt dat afgemeten aan de islamitische geloofsregels en niet aan de nederlandse burgerwetten.. en als je dan niet zo blij bent met het antwoord dat je kreeg dan is dat jammer voor je..
> andermans gedrag verwerpen?.. je bent in de war met jezelf.. in tegenstelling tot wat jij doet sta ik hier niemand op de persoon te beoordelen mbt dit onderwerp.. er werd expres een karikaturaal fictief voorbeeld gemaakt door te spreken van een schaarsgeklede atheste dat bierdrinkend over straat loopt om varkensvlees te kopen.. dit beeld is op niemand persoonlijk van toepassing.. kijk liever in de spiegel als je mij voor gek staat uit te maken nadat ik mn mening gaf toen je er naar vroeg..


Je verwerpt bepaald gedrag maar je beoordeelt niemand. Alles nog goe in de bovenkamer? Tis van tween n.

ALWEER kom je met wetten aanzeulen. Zo beperkt, bekrompen, smalle perceptie inderdaad.




> die vraag kun je zelf ook wel beantwoorden..


Nee, vertel? Je bent bang om 'ja' te zeggen?

----------


## mark61

> waarom reageer je eigenlijk op mijn posts als je het toch niet wilt toelichten wat je citeert?
> 
> je kunt wel op mijn posts reageren door te kletsen over lege fabrieken uit het ruhrgebied en over rijnaken die bestuurd worden door schippers die met hun binnenvaart reglementen opgewassen zijn tegen elke tegenslag maar als je vervolgens niet in staat bent om in je eigen woorden mij iets eenvoudigs uit te leggen


Of je bent echt te stom om te begrijpen wat hij bedoelt, wat erg griezelig zou zijn

Of je doet moedwillig of je te stom bent, wat mij waarschijnlijker lijkt.

----------


## naam

> kerel, het gaat hier niet om de nederlandse normen en waarden.. het betreft hier een islamitisch onderwerp dat aan de hand van islamitische richtlijnen wordt bepaald.. als ik stel dat een belijdende moslim zich beter gedraagd dan een schaarsgeklede atheste dat bierdrinkend door het leven gaat dan wordt dat afgemeten aan de islamitische geloofsregels en niet aan de nederlandse burgerwetten.. en als je dan niet zo blij bent met het antwoord dat je kreeg dan is dat jammer voor je..
> andermans gedrag verwerpen?.. 
> 
> een smalle perceptie is toch vooral iets wat ik hier bij enkele athesten tegenkom die gelijk in een kramp schieten zodra het woord 'islaam' valt..
> 
> 
> die vraag kun je zelf ook wel beantwoorden..


Wie heeft het hier over burgerwetten? Daar kom jij steeds mee. Ik heb het gewoon over wat normaal gedrag binnen grenzen en of je vanuit jouw perceptie van wat goed is en wat niet goed is, dat voor anderen kan bepalen.
Dat heeft ook niets met straf of iets dergeiljks te maken of bang voor Allah zijn.

Ik veroordeel je niet als jij je vrouw alleen van top tot teen gekleed op straat wil laten gaan. Moet je zelf weten, prima, helemaal goed.

Jij veroordeelt kennelijk wel mijn vrouw op minder goed gedrag als die luchtig gekleed in de zomer door de stad fietst en een biertje drinkt. Dat heeft niets met wetten en regelgeveing te maken. 

Dat bedoel ik nou met een beperkte tolerantie van jouw kant.

----------


## At Ayt

> Wie heeft het hier over burgerwetten? Daar kom jij steeds mee. Ik heb het gewoon over wat normaal gedrag binnen grenzen en of je vanuit jouw perceptie van wat goed is en wat niet goed is, dat voor anderen kan bepalen.
> Dat heeft ook niets met straf of iets dergeiljks te maken of bang voor Allah zijn.
> 
> Ik veroordeel je niet als jij je vrouw alleen van top tot teen gekleed op straat wil laten gaan. Moet je zelf weten, prima, helemaal goed.
> 
> Jij veroordeelt kennelijk wel mijn vrouw op minder goed gedrag als die luchtig gekleed in de zomer door de stad fietst en een biertje drinkt. Dat heeft niets met wetten en regelgeveing te maken. 
> 
> Dat bedoel ik nou met een beperkte tolerantie van jouw kant.


wat is normaal gedrag wat binnen de grenzen valt? wat is normaal? en welke grenzen? 
bepaal jij dat? 
nee dat bepaald de grondwet..
je hebt het over de nederlandse normen en deze normen bepalen wat jouw burgerrechten zijn want die komen immers voort uit deze normen..
wat jij goed en kwaad vindt wordt begrensd door jouw burgerrechten en de nederlandse normen.. zo kun je rustig varkensvlees staan braden in je achtertuin maar wordt het lastiger als je een hond of een kat wilt gaan braden.. het zal waarschijnlijk niet bij wet verboden zijn maar het wordt als onaanvaardbaar gezien om een hond aan het spit te grillen..
de nederlandse normen beoordelen voor ons wat wel en niet is toegestaan.. normen worden veelal gereguleerd door wetten en wetten in nederland bestaan uit 2 delen : iets mag, iets mag niet.. wat mag is toegestaan en wat niet mag is niet toegestaan en levert derhalve straf op of een vermaning zodat je de volgende keer niet uit de pas loopt en jij je eigen normen bijstelt aan dat wat toegestaan is.. 


nee ik veroordeeel helemaal niet je vrouw.. blijkbaar wil je dat wel erg graag want je hengelt er nu alweer naar.. 
nog even en ik ga je veroordelen dat je zo respectloos met je vrouw omspringt..


mag er van jou vlees van honden, katten, walvissen, en mensen hier gegeten en verkocht worden?

----------


## mark61

> wat is normaal gedrag wat binnen de grenzen valt? wat is normaal? en welke grenzen? 
> bepaal jij dat? 
> nee dat bepaald de grondwet..


Nee, het is andersom. De grondwet en wetten zijn een gecondenseerde weerspiegeling van de gangbare normen, die zich 'automatisch' en over lange tijd ontwikkelen, en ook veranderen.




> je hebt het over de nederlandse normen


Nee, hij heeft het over universele beschaving. Je kan wel doen of jij van Mars komt en naam en ik van Venus, maar dat is natuurlijk flauwekul.

In werkelijkheid bestaat er in de wereld onder de meeste volkeren tamelijk grote overeenstemming over wat goed en slecht is. _Zeker_ tussen moslims en (ex-)christenen.




> zo kun je rustig varkensvlees


Waarom kom je toch de hele tijd met banale onderwerpen? Gaat de islam dan echt niet over niet stelen, moorden, verkrachten? Das ondergeschikt?




> nee ik veroordeeel helemaal niet je vrouw..


Dat doe je wel, letterlijk. Je had het over ongelovige, slecht geklede bierdrinkende varkensvlees etende vrouwen.

Alleen schrik je ervoor terug in die vrouw naam's vrouw te herkennen. Uit beleefdheid zekers?  :hihi:  Kijk, daar hebben we toch een gemeenschappelijke norm.

Maar je bent niet eerlijk, je veroordeelt haar WEL.

----------


## mark61

Ik vind dat we hier een boeiende, fundamentele discussie van kunnen maken. Het gaat over ons, burgers van Nederland. Hoe we gaan samenleven.

Maar ik ben bang dat anderen daar niet op zitten te wachten. 

We kunnen dit topic dus net zo goed samenvoegen met Mag je als moslim...; dat vloeide er al uit voort. Maar Ait krijgt weinig respons van moslims.

----------


## mark61

Ik ziet dat er bitter weinig animo is tot samenleven  :hihi:

----------


## Rourchid

> Engels is best wel moeilijk. Vergelijk consciousness met conscience.


Het geweten is niet los te zien van het bewustzijn --> Philosophy of Mind : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophy_of_mind

----------


## Rourchid

> Joh. In zekere zin is zelfs deze vertaling fout. Ethics betekent moraal; ethiek strikt genomen meta-moraal. Maar ik vergeef je, omdat in het dagelijks gebruik 'ethiek' als synoniem van 'moraal' wordt gebruikt.


*Philosophy of Ethics* 
Mulla Sadra and Farabis Ideas of the First Ruler of *Utopia* 
(The Ideal State) 
By:Reza Davari 
The purpose of this paper is to elaborate on how a point put forward in Farabis civil philosophy has been given more depth and clarity by Mulla Sadra.
Recently, great attention has been paid in our country to Islamic teachings and, as a result, in the light of some new discussions, a series of new views have been proposed, and some problems have been posed. One of these issues is the suggestion that our political philosophy begins and ends with Farabi. This means that after him, our philosophers have not paid due attention to practical wisdom and particularly politics as they deserved. Of course, this is not merely the writers personal view; it is a view widely held and demonstrated by a great number of thinkers. This means that whatever all the philosophers have said with respect to philosophy from Farabis time till the present amount to nothing much comparing to what Farabi alone has said. A lot of political views proposed after Farabi (disregarding the repetitions) have appeared in Khwajah Nasir al-Din usis _Akhlaq-i nasiri_, which he himself admits to have been completely adapted from Farabis works. The writer believes that the book of politics has not been closed; rather, it has come to perfection in Farabis works. This view is particularly held by Mulla Sadra.

Our philosophers have all been more or less concerned with politics. Ghazzali (if we can refer to him as a philosopher) has extensively dealt with this topic in his books. However, Mulla Sadra still seems to have paid more attention to politics than others. When Farabi talks about politics, he has an ideal politics in mind; he speaks of Utopia (The Ideal State or _al-Madina al-fazila_), designs this place, and has some suggestions about its ruler. Mulla Sadra, too, has his eyes on both the Utopian or ideal politics and the real and normal politics. Therefore, sometimes it is felt that his words in these respects are not consistent, while it is not the case. Since he is dealing with two different things, his ideas about them will inevitably be different from each other. He is concerned with both human politics and a politics whose origin is the active intellect. It might be a good idea if we use the term humanism here. Mulla Sadra is the first person to speak about humanism in politics. 

There is a book called _Nawamis_ (Laws), which is ascribed to Plato. This book has appeared in the second part of a collection of writings published by Abdul Raman Badawi under the title of _Aflaun fil Islam_ (Plato in Islam). This part consists of treatises which are ascribed to different people. Badawi rightly believes that the treatise in his collection is wrongly ascribed to Plato, because when we compare it to Platos _Nawamis_, we see that they are completely different from each other. It is also different from Farabis _Talkhis_ _al-nawamis_, which is a summary of Platos _Nawamis_. However, the book we are referring to here has not been written by Plato, although in our history and culture it has been ascribed to him, and even Mulla Sadra believes in the same thing. It is not important whether this book belongs to Plato or not; the important point is that Mulla Sadra has paid attention to a part of it. When a great philosopher and thinker like Mulla Sadra refers to a book, there is no need to discuss whether it is rightly or wrongly ascribed to someone. The content of the book has been of importance to Mulla Sadra, and a book which is ascribed to Plato should necessarily contain certain points that have compelled some authorities to maintain that this book might belong to Plato. The point here is that politics and religious laws (_Shariah_) are different from each other in four respects: origin, end, act, and passivity. The author does not intend to discuss these differences here; he only suffices to emphasizing that what Mulla Sadra says in this regard has been exactly quoted form _Nawamis_ (the one wrongly ascribed to Plato). He believes that politics is different from religious laws in terms of its origin. Politics has a human origin and has been rooted in mans nature, and this is the very humanistic politics itself. 

Mulla Sadra pays attention to normal politics, but he also refers to another kind which is the focus of discussion at this point. We are not going to deal with what he says about a politics with a human origin, although he has some very important ideas in this regard. His ideas are so important that some of them have appeared in Ghazzali and Fakhr al-Din Razis works. When our philosophers liked an idea, it was not really very important to them whether to quote it by referring to its original source or not, and sometimes they even talked about it as if it, originally, belonged to them. Interestingly enough, what Farabi has stated in different forms in his books has been retold by Mulla Sadra in different places in exactly the same way. For example (we will refer to this example frequently to the end of this paper), in one place, Farabi says that the ruler of Utopia should have 12 characteristics; likewise, Mulla Sadra, in different places in _al-Mabda wal-maad_ and _al-Shawahid al-rububiyyah,_ has referred to the same number in this regard. In some other places, Farabi has referred to 8 characteristics, and so has Mulla Sadra. And we can find examples for both of them referring to number 6 concerning this issue. It seems that in referring to these characteristics, both of them have taken the situation, time, and station of the ruler into account; when 6 characteristics were more convenient, they referred to that number, and when 12 were necessary, they emphasized that the ruler should have 12 characteristics. 

The above example was cited to emphasize that, obviously, Mulla Sadra paid too much attention to Farabi and had read all his books. However, rather than purely quoting ideas from Farabi, Mulla Sadra extended and completed them and did not simply suffice to reproducing what he had said. Still there are certain cases in which he has exactly quoted some of Farabis statements. In one place, when speaking of the station of the ruler, Farabi states that the ruler of Utopia is a prophet who is a legislator enacting laws; of course, by the ruler he means the first ruler. Concerning the station of this legislator, Farabi says that he is connected to the active intellect through imagination. In fact, the prophet obtains his knowledge from the active intellect through imagination, and by the active intellect, he means the angel of revelation. The philosopher obtains knowledge through his intellect, which later turns into the acquired intellect. There are some points in Farabis works explicitly indicating that he considered the status of philosophers higher than that of prophets. At the same time, there are other proofs indicating that this was not the case at all. All these indications and proofs are scattered in Farabis different works. When entering political discussions, at all times, Mulla Sadra summarized Farabis views. Farabi himself wrote about his ideas briefly, and when such brief writings are summarized, the product will be very short. However, Mulla Sadra, through his unique artistic ability, does this and makes the short shorter, yet when dealing with the ruler of Utopia, the reverse happens.

Where Farabi has discussed the issue briefly, Mulla Sadra has extended it. For example, he recounts the characteristics of the ruler of Utopia in 3 pages in _al-Shawahid al-rububiyyah_, while Farabi has explained it in one page in _Ara al-ahl al-madinah al-fazilah_ or in_ Tasil al-saadat._ In his _al-Mabda wal maad_, Mulla Sadra devotes two chapters to writing about the characteristics of the first ruler of Utopia. In the first chapter he talks about the primary perfection of the ruler, and in the second chapter, which is about his secondary perfection, Mulla Sadra lists 12 characteristics, which are the same as those referred to by Farabi and quoted by others from him. Mulla Sadra, too, quotes from Farabi; in some places he speaks of those 12 characteristics using exactly the same expressions used by Farabi, and sometimes he talks about them using different sentences. However, when speaking of the primary perfection, which represents Mulla Sadras point of difference from Farabi, he explains the issue so that all the ambiguities with regard to Farabis view are completely removed. When we pay attention to Farabis view, we might think that a prophet is a person one of whose faculties of the soul has achieved perfection, while his other faculties have remained the same. Mulla Sadra explains that this is true with respect to some people, i.e., one of their faculties, such as the ones related to their senses or motives, grows more than others and enables them to do some extraordinary or supernatural deeds. It is also possible for someone to have a powerful imagination, while his other faculties are not that much developed. Mulla Sadra agrees that such people might exist; nevertheless, he maintains that this has nothing to do with prophets or the first ruler of Utopia. The first ruler, as Farabi says, is one who speaks the language of his people, perceives particular things by means of his imaginal faculty (or in Mulla Sadras words, by his psyche) and universal things through narrations, and then explains them through utilizing the ordinary language. This is because his addressees are common people belonging to all social classes at all times and in all places. Therefore, Mulla Sadra agrees with Farabis views of the prophets language and his addressees. 

However, in the first chapter, Mulla Sadra explains the primary perfection of the ruler of Utopia and discusses the coordination among a prophets faculties. He states that the prophets faculties develop at the same time and in the same way, i.e., his three rational, imaginal, and sense faculties are exactly the same in development. In some of the classifications Mulla Sadra makes in his books, he refers also to a fourth faculty which is the faculty of estimation. He also refers to the point that the prophet might not use the language of reason for addressing people, but he is certainly familiar with it. Farabi has also referred to a similar point, stating that the ruler of Utopia is a philosopher dressed in a prophets clothes. 

We should admit that Farabi is justified but inaccurate in his referring to a prophets clothes. In this regard, Mulla Sadra explains that when we say a prophet is a philosopher, it does not indicate that all prophets are philosophers and vice versa. Neither does it indicate that prophets should pay attention to logical rules and not confuse various propositions with each other. Mulla Sadras addressees here are the people of philosophy and wisdom. Therefore, he explains that there are some people who follow wisdom and whose rational faculty has developed; they are philosophers and scholars, but not necessarily prophets. In fact, they lack the imaginal faculty possessed by a prophet. When Mulla Sadra gives this introduction, he leaves no room for ambiguity or suspicion, and one is not allowed to object to philosophers saying that since a prophet is connected to knowledge through the active intellect, his knowledge is inferior to that of a philosopher. Here, there is no talk of superiority or inferiority. According to Mulla Sadra a prophet knows what a philosopher does; however, the opposite does not necessarily hold true. He speaks of this issue sometimes by referring to guardianship (_wilayah_) and prophecy (_nubuwwah_), which have been discussed in great detail in our philosophy and gnosis after Ibn Sina, and sometimes by referring to the inner meaning of these two terms and talks about the guardianship of wisdom. The truth is that Mulla Sadra agrees with Platos plan of philosophers ruling the world by means a government headed by a first ruler. Although Mulla Sadra, as a secluded man, was not a master of politics, he was able to advise politicians as to the best policies to take. 

In conclusion, we can say that Farabi, as the pioneer of Islamic philosophy, has posed an issue which has come to full bloom and perfection in Mulla Sadras philosophy. The writer believes that Farabis idea is no different from Mulla Sadras. Nevertheless, it is a proven fact in the history of philosophy that we always move from short references to specific issues to extensive discussions of them, and that, in this way, philosophy is born. Farabis findings were not the same as those of Plato. When Farabi states that a philosopher is a lawgiver, unlike what some think, he did not intend to give an Islamic color to this view. He meant to found an Islamic school of philosophy. 

Mulla Sadra explained the issue in a way to prove the uniqueness of wisdom and prophethood. At the outset of this paper it was mentioned that after Farabi, there has been no discussion of politics in our Islamic world. This is because we just see the issues in their totality and do not pay attention to their depths and details. If we do so, we will come up with very important points which are worthy of discussion. Therefore, the writer does not believe that the discussion of philosophy has come to an end after Farabi. Rather, he believes that even if this is true, Farabis main intention has been to discuss the related issues so that philosophy comes in unity with Islam, and the whole field comes to perfection. 


Source : http://www.mullasadra.org/new_site/e...ics/Titles.htm



> De relevantie van je post ontgaat me intussen volledig. Je bent betrapt op weer een stommiteit, en je weet niet hoe te reageren. Want je ongelijk toegeven zit niet in je persoonlijkheid.


Het zou mij ten zeerste verwonderen indien jij mijn posts anders zou zien dan als een chaos van beelden zonder enige coherentie.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Het zou mij ten zeerste verwonderen indien jij mijn posts anders zou zien dan als een chaos van beelden zonder enige coherentie.


Integendeel, als honderdvoudige manifestatie van n en hetzelfde beeld: de kalkoense haan.

----------


## mark61

> Het geweten is niet los te zien van het bewustzijn --> Philosophy of Mind : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philosophy_of_mind


Dat beweert ook niemand, Dirk.

Een auto is ook niet los te zien van vier wielen. Het maakt eea edoch niet synoniem.

Je kan ook gewoon toegeven dat je je vergist hebt, hoor. Dit staat veel stommer.

----------


## mark61

> [CENTER]*Philosophy of Ethics*


Dit bevestigt mijn vertaling. Je bent echt een kip zonder kop. Vind je het erg dat ik de (irrelevante) rest vd lap niet gelezen heb?




> Het zou mij ten zeerste verwonderen indien jij mijn posts anders zou zien dan als een chaos van beelden zonder enige coherentie.


Zoveel intelligentie en realiteitszin heb je dan weer wel. Dat vind ik altijd zo bizar.

----------


## Rourchid

> Dit bevestigt mijn vertaling. Je bent echt een kip zonder kop. Vind je het erg dat ik de (irrelevante) rest vd lap niet gelezen heb?


Conform je eigen stellingname is er van meta-moraal geen sprake.
At Ayt en ik zouden geen geweten hebben maar wij zijn zodanig neurolingustisch geprogrammeerd dat ons geweten vervangen is door een systeem bestaande uit absolute zekerheden dat de mens(heid) in n werkelijkheid vangt en waarbinnen geen meta-moraal bestaat.
Immers, als je leven bestaat uit absolute zekerheden hoef je niet te denken en nooit te twijfelen en daar verwijst het artikeltje van Reza Davari naar (neo-platonisch absolutisme).



> Zoveel intelligentie en realiteitszin heb je dan weer wel. Dat vind ik altijd zo bizar.


Op nl.filosofie is vast te stellen wat er gebeurt wanneer analytische filosofie verheven wordt tot ideologie : een chaos van beelden zonder enige coherentie.
Derhalve kun je deze opmerking beter aan jezelf richten. 

N.B. (English)
On Rorty's view, the success of modern science has led academics in philosophy and the humanities to mistakenly imitate scientific methods. 
Bron : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Rorty

----------


## At Ayt

> Het zou mij ten zeerste verwonderen indien jij mijn posts anders zou zien dan als een chaos van beelden zonder enige coherentie.


het is dan ook een dom schreeuwkonijn dat ofwel staat te roepen dat de ander liegt danwel hij staat tegen jou te roepen dat je posts irrelevant zijn.. waarbij hij het in het geval van mijn topic niet in de gaten had dat je inhoudelijk inhaakte op een citaat van mij door het betoog van ramadan aan te halen waarin hij bepleit voor een herinterpretatie van de oude termen _daar al-islaam_ en _daar al-harb_..
dit is dan alweer een graadje te moeilijk voor het schreeuwkonijn dus ben je volgens hem irrelevant bezig..

----------


## ronald

> Dit bevestigt mijn vertaling. Je bent echt een kip zonder kop. Vind je het erg dat ik de (irrelevante) rest vd lap niet gelezen heb?
> 
> 
> 
> Zoveel intelligentie en realiteitszin heb je dan weer wel. Dat vind ik altijd zo bizar.


Dat is weer inherent aan egocentrisch zijn. Is niet zo bizar hoor.

----------


## Ansari

> Angst is altijd een slechte raadgever heb ik gehoord.


Angst vormt een onderdeel van de seculiere samenleving en is een alledaagse zaak. Er zijn altijd gevolgen gebonden als iemand niet aan de normen van zijn omgeving houdt, of dit nou op het gebied van opvoeding, school, werk of staat gebeurt. Ieder individu heeft te maken met enige vorm van vrees als er niet conform bepaalde punten wordt gehandeld. De ouders zullen misschien verklaren dat dit gebeurt uit liefde, en leraren zouden weer verklaren dat dit gebeurt voor jouw eigen bestwil. 

Kortom, er is een gezond belans tussen liefde, hoop en vrees voor Allah. Vrees hebben we als we de neiging hebben om het verkeerde pad op te gaan, en liefde hebben wij voor Hem in het belijden van de Islam. En dat is wat ons rust in ons hart geeft, zoals Imam al-Ghazali zei: "Als de koningen zouden weten hoeveel rust de vrienden van Allah kennen, zouden zij met hun legers erop uittrekken om die harten te veroveren."

----------


## mark61

> Angst vormt een onderdeel van de seculiere samenleving


Hoe kom je op het verband  :hihi: 




> Ieder individu heeft te maken met enige vorm van vrees als er niet conform bepaalde punten wordt gehandeld.


Welnee. En al was het zo, dat maakt angst geen goede raadgever.




> De ouders zullen misschien verklaren dat dit gebeurt uit liefde, en leraren zouden weer verklaren dat dit gebeurt voor jouw eigen bestwil.


Ja, dat een moraal gebaseerd op angst infantiel is hadden wij ook al vastgesteld.

----------


## Ansari

> Ja, dat een moraal gebaseerd op angst infantiel is hadden wij ook al vastgesteld.


Als je de Nederlandse staat en de werkomgeving waarin elke volwassene van deel uitmaakt, als infantiel wilt bestempelen, dan hebben we inderdaad voldoende over jou vastgesteld.

----------


## Rourchid

> het is dan ook een dom schreeuwkonijn dat ofwel staat te roepen dat de ander liegt danwel hij staat tegen jou te roepen dat je posts irrelevant zijn.. waarbij hij het in het geval van mijn topic niet in de gaten had dat je inhoudelijk inhaakte op een citaat van mij door het betoog van ramadan aan te halen waarin hij bepleit voor een herinterpretatie van de oude termen _daar al-islaam_ en _daar al-harb_..


En dan te bedenken dat ik de post met de link naar het boek van Tariq Ramadan voorzien heb van de titel _daar ad-da'wa_ . . . 



> dit is dan alweer een graadje te moeilijk voor het schreeuwkonijn dus ben je volgens hem irrelevant bezig..


Schreeuwkonijn mark61 is op dit forum een keer aan komen zetten met de term "legers van de Profeet". Vervolgens heeft mod IbnRushd uitgelegd dat dit een onzinterm is waarna schreeuwkonijn mark61 bij een andere gelegenheid weer is aan komen zetten met "legers van de Profeet".

Ook heeft het forumlid Qaiys een keer de moeite genomen om uit te leggen aan schreeuwkonijn mark61 dat het onderwijs van (toegepaste) filosofie tegenwoordig volkomen anders is dan zo'n 20 jaar geleden. 
Commentaar van schreeuwkonijn mark61 was "dat is de schuld van de papen" en hij vervolgde en vervolgt nog steeds met het herhalen van "openbaringen" uit een grijs verleden.

----------


## naam

> Als je de Nederlandse staat en de werkomgeving waarin elke volwassene van deel uitmaakt, als infantiel wilt bestempelen, dan hebben we inderdaad voldoende over jou vastgesteld.



Waarom haal je nu de Nederlandse staat erbij. Wat heeft die ermee te maken.
Heeft de mens vrees voor de Nederlandse staat?

Doe je alleen geen verkeerde dingen omdat je bang bent voor de consequenties, zoals de toorn van de Nederlandse staat of Allah?

----------


## At Ayt

> Schreeuwkonijn mark61 is op dit forum een keer aan komen zetten met de term "legers van de Profeet". Vervolgens heeft mod IbnRushd uitgelegd dat dit een onzinterm is waarna schreeuwkonijn mark61 bij een andere gelegenheid weer is aan komen zetten met "legers van de Profeet".
> 
> --------
> 
> Ook heeft het forumlid Qaiys een keer de moeite genomen om uit te leggen aan schreeuwkonijn mark61 dat het onderwijs van (toegepaste) filosofie tegenwoordig volkomen anders is dan zo'n 20 jaar geleden. 
> Commentaar van schreeuwkonijn mark61 was "dat is de schuld van de papen" en hij vervolgde en vervolgt nog steeds met het herhalen van "openbaringen" uit een grijs verleden.


"legers van de Profeet"??  :eyebrow: 
hij is niet goed snik.. 
als een hypocriet doet hij net alsof hij niet tegen de islaam is en ondertussen staat hij steeds weer negatief te zeiken op de islaam en moslims.. 
walgelijk ventje..

--------

vandaar dat dit schreeuwkonijn een paar dagen geleden als een idioot tegen qaiys stond te schelden en te tieren.. hij is dus een keer in het verleden op z'n plek gezet door qaiys en daar moet qaiys voor boeten.. 
de "openbaringen" van dit schreeuwkonijn zijn niet alleen uit een gedateerd grijs verleden.. het is waarschijnlijk op gebaseerd op lucht.. mensen die van zichzelf roepen dat ze ervoor doorgeleerd hebben terwijl ze aantoonbaar onzin staan te verkondigen zijn onbetrouwbaar..

----------


## mark61

> "legers van de Profeet"?? 
> hij is niet goed snik..



Imbeciele jochies, jullie gaan nu ontkennen dat de profeet een leger had? Het wordt steeds gekker. Liegende moslims, alsof het bij jullie aangeboren is. Tis bovendien off topic en liegen met grote letters maakt het niet waarder.

Jij moet niet zo dom lopen mee te babbelen en te roddelen met geschifte rourchid over dingen waar jij niets vanaf weet.

Jullie liegen en roddelen en doen alles wat God verboden heeft. Nepmoslims. God helpe de ware gelovigen  :lachu:

----------


## Rourchid

> Waarom haal je nu de Nederlandse staat erbij. Wat heeft die ermee te maken.
> Heeft de mens vrees voor de Nederlandse staat?
> 
> Doe je alleen geen verkeerde dingen omdat je bang bent voor de consequenties, zoals de toorn van de Nederlandse staat of Allah?


*Levensbeschouwing en ethiek*

*religie en humanisme, ethiek en zedelijkheid, het heilige en respect*

Een levensbeschouwing is het fundament waarop je terug kunt vallen in tijden van verwarring. Het kan een religieuze levensvisie zijn, gebaseerd op een heilig boek zoals de Bijbel, de Koran of een ander heilig geschrift. Heilig is wat geheiligd wordt.
Het kan ook een humanistische levensvisie zijn gebaseerd op ethiek.
Hoewel er wezenlijke verschillen zijn in oorsprong, zijn de verschillen in uitwerking minimaal. Het gaat uiteindelijk om waarden die iedereen belangrijk vindt.
De hoogste waarde binnen een religieuze visie is het heilige. De profane equivalent hiervan is respect.

Een levensvisie biedt orintatie. Er zijn twee soorten orintatie, in de tijd en in de ruimte. Voor een klein kind zijn verjaardagen, Sinterklaas etc. de orintatiepunten in de tijd. En een van de eerste vormen van bewustwording van de ruimte is, als je richting huis gaat en je herkent de boom, een putdeksel of schuurtje in de nabijheid van je huis.
In het jodendom wordt de nadruk gelegd op de heiliging van de tijd, de sabbat. In het christendom, zeker in het katholicisme, ligt de nadruk op de ruimte, de kathedralen.

Zonder orintatiemogelijkheid ben je stuurloos in de storm. Paniek slaat toe en naarstig wordt gezocht naar vastigheid. Rituelen worden gezocht.
Athestische intellectuelen hebben vaak een humanistische ethiek en de wat minder cognitief ingestelde ongelovigen een ethiek vanuit het hart. Dan voel je gewoon wat goed is en wat niet goed is.
Net zon soort verschil is waar te nemen bij de gelovigen. Zelfs bevindelijkheid kan soms heel rationeel zijn!

Ethiek is de kunst van het juiste handelen, het goeddoen. Sommigen doen daar heel ingewikkeld over, voor anderen is het een stuk makkelijker: je merkt toch gewoon of het goed of niet goed voelt! Overigens is het wel weer zo dat de meeste beslissingen, ook bij de cognitief ingestelde mens, toch uiteindelijk door het gevoel worden genomen. Uiteraard zet je alle voor- en nadelen eerst naast elkaar. Is dat lijstje niet in evenwicht, dan laat de juiste beslissing zich gemakkelijk raden. Als de plussen en de minnen ongeveer gelijk in aantal zijn, lijkt het erop dat welke beslissing je ook neemt, het weinig uitmaakt, maar het gevoel spreekt desondanks toch wel vaak een duidelijke voorkeur uit.
Hoe kun je het hart laten spreken, hoe kun je horen wat je gevoel zegt? Bij sommige mensen gaat dat vanzelf, het gevoel is vaak duidelijk aanwezig en laat van zich horen. Als dit minder het geval is, moet je er even de tijd voor nemen. Wat ikzelf dan doe is ontspannen, en de mogelijke keuzes n voor n tot me door laten dringen en voelen hoe het lichaam op de verschillende opties reageert.

In de religieuze ethiek is het heilige het hoogste goed. Hoe je dit heilige ook wilt benoemen in mensentaal, een wezenskenmerk is dat het ontzag oproept. *Vrees kan ook wel gezegd worden, maar pas dan wel op dat je het niet verwisselt met angst.* Angst is het gevoel dat je krijgt als je wegrent voor iets waar je bang voor bent. William James ontdekte dat angst een lichamelijke reactie is op het wegrennen. Het is dus geen reactie op het angstaanjagende object. James theorie lijkt inmiddels te worden bevestigd door onderzoekingen uit de neurofysiologie; in toonaangevende tijdschriften op dat gebied wordt er in ieder geval naar verwezen.
Ontzag dus, een natuurlijke reactie op alles wat we niet kennen, maar wel als aanwezigheid kunnen voelen. Respect is het sleutelwoord van de humanistische ethiek. 

Bron : http://levensvisie.googlepages.com/home

----------


## naam

> *Levensbeschouwing en ethiek*
> 
> *religie en humanisme, ethiek en zedelijkheid, het heilige en respect*
> 
> Een levensbeschouwing is het fundament waarop je terug kunt vallen in tijden van verwarring. Het kan een religieuze levensvisie zijn, gebaseerd op een heilig boek zoals de Bijbel, de Koran of een ander heilig geschrift. Heilig is wat geheiligd wordt.
> Het kan ook een humanistische levensvisie zijn gebaseerd op ethiek.
> Hoewel er wezenlijke verschillen zijn in oorsprong, zijn de verschillen in uitwerking minimaal. Het gaat uiteindelijk om waarden die iedereen belangrijk vindt.
> De hoogste waarde binnen een religieuze visie is het heilige. De profane equivalent hiervan is respect.
> 
> ...


Feit blijft dat ongelovigen niet het goede doen uit vrees voor god of de hel. 
Ze doen het vanuit henzelf en uit het hart. Voor gelovigen is kennelijk een dreiging van straf van de hel nodig om hen op het rechte pad te houden.

----------


## Charlus

Ja naam, dat weten we nu wel. De relies gaan om duistere redenen prat op het niet hebben van een geweten. Alleen uit angst, pardon, vrees gedragen ze zich. Ze gaan er vanuit dat ongelovigen gelijksoortig in elkaar zitten. Die kunnen onmogelijk deugen want ze zijn niet bang voor billenkoek van god en gaan dus plunderend, moordend, verkrachtend, varkensvlees etend en liegend door het leven, natuurlijk voor zover ze daarbij de wet weten te omzeilen.



> In de religieuze ethiek is het heilige het hoogste goed. Hoe je dit heilige ook wilt benoemen in mensentaal, een wezenskenmerk is dat het ontzag oproept.<...>Ontzag dus, een natuurlijke reactie op alles wat we niet kennen, maar wel als aanwezigheid kunnen voelen.<...>


Vreemd geklets. Gaat dit over god? Ik voel niet de aanwezigheid van god. Wie zegt de aanwezigheid van god te voelen, liegt of is gek. Ik heb ontzag voor Darwin, Cioran en Schubert. Heiligverklaring veroorzaakt onverdraagzaamheid en ellende. Wat nu?

----------


## Snowwhite

Zo zit je hier? Kun je me nog uitleggen waarom de Nederlanders en masse Assalamoe aleikoem willen invoeren, en dat Ayt derhalve wel per direct zijn koffers zal moeten pakken omdat hij weigert salaam te geven aan de koefar?

Idem met handen schudden. Waarom is het een probleem als ik jou geen hand wil geven?

----------


## At Ayt

> Feit blijft dat ongelovigen niet het goede doen uit vrees voor god of de hel. 
> Ze doen het vanuit henzelf en uit het hart. Voor gelovigen is kennelijk een dreiging van straf van de hel nodig om hen op het rechte pad te houden.


onzin.. 
ongelovigen doen helemaal niet het goede vanuit hunzelf en uit het hart..
jij houdt je aan de regeltjes omdat je geen straf aan je broek wilt krijgen.. je wordt gedreven door opportunisme en zelfbehoud.. dat is je motivatie.. als het hier wetteloos zou zijn dan sta je om te overleven te stelen en te roven omdat anderen bij jou stonden te stelen en te roven..

----------


## Charlus

> <...>ongelovigen doen helemaal niet het goede vanuit hunzelf en uit het hart<...>


Ik voorzie massaal preventief ruimen van ongelovigen zodra de relifascisten onder jouw leiding de macht in Nederland hebben overgenomen. Ongelovigen tot de Islam dwingen is natuurlijk geen optie, want er kan geen dwang zijn in religie.

----------


## mark61

> onzin.. 
> ongelovigen doen helemaal niet het goede vanuit hunzelf en uit het hart..


Wat weet jij van ongelovigen, a rund?

Idioot. Ga je schamen. Laster en liegen zijn tijdens de ramadan helemaaaal verboden. Nepmoslim.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> onzin.. 
> ongelovigen doen helemaal niet het goede vanuit hunzelf en uit het hart..
> jij houdt je aan de regeltjes omdat je geen straf aan je broek wilt krijgen.. je wordt gedreven door opportunisme en zelfbehoud.. dat is je motivatie.. als het hier wetteloos zou zijn dan sta je om te overleven te stelen en te roven omdat anderen bij jou stonden te stelen en te roven..


Waarvan akte.



> _Hij minacht mij, wiens eigen wezen min is
> en hij vindt goed, die zelve goed van zin is;
> wie anderen bespreekt, bespreekt zich zelf,
> er komt niet uit de kruik dan wat er in is.
> 
> 
> _

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik voorzie massaal preventief ruimen van ongelovigen zodra de relifascisten onder jouw leiding de macht in Nederland hebben overgenomen. Ongelovigen tot de Islam dwingen is natuurlijk geen optie, want er kan geen dwang zijn in religie.


waarom zouden athesten onder mijn leiding massaal geruimd moeten worden?

----------


## naam

> Zo zit je hier? Kun je me nog uitleggen waarom de Nederlanders en masse Assalamoe aleikoem willen invoeren, en dat Ayt derhalve wel per direct zijn koffers zal moeten pakken omdat hij weigert salaam te geven aan de koefar?
> 
> Idem met handen schudden. Waarom is het een probleem als ik jou geen hand wil geven?


Het woord kaffer komt waarschijnlijk van het Hebreeuwse (en Jiddische) woord 'kofer', dat staat voor 'ketter', in het bijzonder een jood die gelooft in iets dat niet met het jodendom verenigbaar is, en van het Arabische woord "kafir", dat ongeveer dezelfde betekenis heeft; andere mogelijke vertalingen zijn ongelovige of godslasteraar. Het wordt vaak met de benaming K-woord aangeduid. Het woord wordt in Afrika (vooral Zuid-Afrika) als een bijzonder kwetsend scheldwoord beschouwd. Degene die het gebruikt geeft openlijk blijk van racisme.

----------


## naam

> Zo zit je hier? Kun je me nog uitleggen waarom de Nederlanders en masse Assalamoe aleikoem willen invoeren, en dat Ayt derhalve wel per direct zijn koffers zal moeten pakken omdat hij weigert salaam te geven aan de koefar?
> 
> Idem met handen schudden. Waarom is het een probleem als ik jou geen hand wil geven?


Waarom is het een probleem wel een hand te geven?

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Het woord kaffer komt waarschijnlijk van het Hebreeuwse (en Jiddische) woord 'kofer', dat staat voor 'ketter', in het bijzonder een jood die gelooft in iets dat niet met het jodendom verenigbaar is, en van het Arabische woord "kafir", dat ongeveer dezelfde betekenis heeft; andere mogelijke vertalingen zijn ongelovige of godslasteraar. Het wordt vaak met de benaming K-woord aangeduid. Het woord wordt in Afrika (vooral Zuid-Afrika) als een bijzonder kwetsend scheldwoord beschouwd. Degene die het gebruikt geeft openlijk blijk van racisme.


Kolder. De Koran is niet overgenomen van de grieken nog joden. De Koran is het woord van Allah.

Koefar = niet moslims. Dat jij dit als beledigend ervaart, komt omdat je het woord niet begrijpt. Ik ben derhalve dan ook niet van plan om te stoppen met het gebruik ervan. Je gaat voor mij niet bepalen wat ik schrijf en al HELEMAAL NIET op Islam en meer.




> Waarom is het een probleem wel een hand te geven?


Volgens mij is dit onderwerp al zo vaak besproken, ik heb geen zin om alles 100 keer te herhalen Naam, en nee voor de duizendste keer, de djinn is geen opperwezen.

Hopeloos met jou.

----------


## Snowwhite

Goedemorgen Charlus




> Vreemd geklets. Gaat dit over god? Ik voel niet de aanwezigheid van god. Wie zegt de aanwezigheid van god te voelen, liegt of is gek. Ik heb ontzag voor Darwin, Cioran en Schubert. Heiligverklaring veroorzaakt onverdraagzaamheid en ellende. Wat nu?





> Vreemd geklets. Gaat dit over god? Ik voel niet de aanwezigheid van god. Wie zegt de aanwezigheid van god te voelen, liegt of is gek.


Oh Allah, turner of the hearts, guide him and his family to al islam. Ameen




> Ik heb ontzag voor Darwin


Pure provocatie hier op Maroc.nl…………




> Cioran


Nooit van gehoord




> Schubert


Goeie smaak, ook een van mijn favoriete componisten, na J.S. Bach natuurlijk. Dat je een rijk emotioneel leven hebt, atheist guy, daar was ik al een tijdje achter.

Deze blijft staan: _Kun je me nog uitleggen waarom de Nederlanders en masse Assalamoe aleikoem willen invoeren, en dat Ayt derhalve wel per direct zijn koffers zal moeten pakken omdat hij weigert salaam te geven aan de koefar?

Idem met handen schudden. Waarom is het een probleem als ik jou geen hand wil geven?_

----------


## Rourchid

> Feit blijft dat ongelovigen niet het goede doen uit vrees voor god of de hel. 
> Ze doen het vanuit henzelf en uit het hart. Voor gelovigen is kennelijk een dreiging van straf van de hel nodig om hen op het rechte pad te houden.


Feit is dat je hier impliciet de vraag 'nature or nurture?' stelt.

----------


## Rourchid

> Vreemd geklets. Gaat dit over god? Ik voel niet de aanwezigheid van god. Wie zegt de aanwezigheid van god te voelen, liegt of is gek. Ik heb ontzag voor Darwin, Cioran en Schubert. Heiligverklaring veroorzaakt onverdraagzaamheid en ellende. Wat nu?


*Wat de boze athesten verkeerd zien
Religie vereist geen geloof in God* 

Recente polemieken door zelfverzekerde en boze athesten hebben velen van ons  zowel gelovigen als sceptici  stevig aan het denken gezet over het godsgeloof. Boeken zoals die van Sam Harris Brief aan een christelijke natie; het geloof op de proef gesteld (Amsterdam 2007), Richard Dawkins' God als misvatting (Amsterdam 2006) en het meest recent, Christopher Hitchens God is niet groot (Amsterdam (2007) beweren dat het simpelweg onredelijk is om te geloven. Ze leren ons dat de wetenschap de historische aanspraken van een heilige tekst ontmaskeren en dat religieuze moraal in tegenspraak is met de moderne tijdgeest. Zelfs wanneer de heilige geschriften ons met een morele vernieuwer van het geloof confronteren, dwingt louter geloofsvertrouwen gelovigen zelden om dienovereenkomstig te leven. Deze boze athesten bewaren een gedeelte van hun scherpste kritiek voor religieuze gematigden met als argument dat een met redenen omkleed en kritisch respect voor religie kruit aandraagt voor de vijand. De verschillen tussen Jimmy Carter en de conservatieve Tv-dominee Jerry Falwell  of, nu we het er toch over hebben, tussen Reza Aslan (Geen god dan God; oorsprong, ontwikkeling en toekomst van de islam, Amsterdam 2005) en Osama Bin Laden  zijn eenvoudigweg te moeilijk om te hanteren.

Harris, Dawkins, en Hitchens zien het niet verkeerd. Religie is vaak bedenkelijk en irrationeel, en de zonden van religieuzen zijn vaak religieus functioneel. Maar onze wegen scheiden zich wanneer ze gaan beweren dat de kern van het probleem niet het extremisme is, maar het geloof zelf. Hierin verschillen fundamentalisten en athesten niet veel van elkaar. Uit de geschiedenis weten we dat religieuze extremisten, die onbuigzaam de waarheid opeisten voor hun eigen specifieke overtuiging,  zoals God is En, of Drie-enig, of dat er geen God is behalve God  dreigend reageren op deze aanspraken door te proberen andere godsdiensten te vernietigen. Ook dogmatische athesten, die menen dat religie zelfs van de meest liberale aanhangers eist dat er ten minste een fundamenteel geloof in God is, reageren op soortgelijke wijze door het einde van het geloof zelf te eisen. 

Wij zien dit allemaal anders. Godsdienst hoeft niet te beginnen met een overtuiging, maar eerder met het begrip dat ontmoetingen met het heilige in de wereld een metaforische structuur nodig heeft  en altijd nodig heeft gehad  om het te kunnen bevatten en het betekenis te geven. Met andere woorden, religie moet haar mythen wel serieus, maar niet letterlijk nemen in het zelfbewuste besef dat zich achter deze verhalen werkelijke wereldse ontmoetingen bevinden met iets verbluffends en vaak angstaanjagends. Bij het geven van betekenis aan onze waarnemingen brengen religieuze mythen ons samen. En wanneer overtuiging naar achteren wordt geschoven kan morele vernieuwing, het beste wat religie de wereld te bieden heeft, de definitieve maatstaf van de verdienste van het geloofsvertrouwen worden.
We beginnen met de veronderstelling dat feitelijk geloof in God niet nodig is voor de religieuze verbeeldingskracht. Het is binnen de religieuze verbeelding eigenlijk dat de ware idee van God ontstaat. Of God nu wel of niet echt bestaat  wat God zelfs mogelijk maakt is dat via onze ontmoetingen met anderen en de wereld, wij worden opgeroepen om iets voor te stellen dat geheel buiten onszelf ligt. We vormen een beeld van het heilige.

In zijn klassieke en verhelderende boek, Het heilige, beschrijft Rudolf Otto het buitenredelijke moment dat voorafgaat aan geloofsvertrouwen. Hij merkt dat moment op in onze ontmoetingen met wat hij zou willen noemen heiligheid, of het mysterium tremendum & fascinans. Voor de antieken zou heiligheid kunnen worden gevonden in een blikseminslag of een kudde bizons of net zo makkelijk in een moment van geboorte of overlijden. Dus ook voor ons modernen: Vanuit het diepste bereik van de kosmos tot aan de kronkelende diepten van een stukje DNA, de schepping vervult ons met ontzag. (En het leidt geen twijfel, tegenover een kudde bizons zijn we nog steeds doodsbenauwd.)

Abraham Joshua Heschel stemt hiermee in. In God zoekt de mens; een filosofie van het jodendom schrijft Heschel: "Geloof wordt voorafgegaan door ontzag, door verbazing over wat we waarnemen maar niet kunnen begrijpen... We moeten leren hoe de wonderen, die ons dagelijks omringen te zien, we moeten leren hoe in ontzag te leven om de inzichten van het geloof te verkrijgen." 
De oergedachte van de heilige gaat niet over ethiek en moraal, of zelfs wonderen, maar simpelweg over huivering en ontzag. Dergelijke ontmoetingen kunnen gevoelens van de hoogste empathie, mededogen of liefde voortbrengen, maar zelfs deze bevatten in en van zichzelf geen morele aanwijzingen. Alleen als de religieuze gedachte verder evolueert  door middel van mythen of religieuze wetten  wordt de morele conditie welbekend als vrees en beven geassocieerd met God. 

Religie begint wanneer mensen deze ideen van heiligheid met elkaar delen, meestal door middel van het vertellen en hervertellen van mythen. Aangenomen dat anderen net zo geconfronteerd worden met de wereld als wij  dat wil zeggen, dat ze het soms net zo ontzagwekkend vinden  en dat zij beschikken over dezelfde verbeelding, wordt het zinvol dat we kunnen beginnen te overwegen of er sprake is van enige sociale waarde bij onze ontmoeting met het heilige. Achter elke individuele ervaring die gedachten van heiligheid inspireert, hebben we mythen nodig, schrijft godsdienstwetenschapper Karen Armstrong, die ons helpen bij het vormen van een spirituele houding om verder te kijken dan onze onmiddellijke behoeften, en ons in staat stellen om een transcendente waarde te ervaren die de uitdagingen van onze solipsistische egosme overstijgt.' Religieus vertrouwen, vervolgens, hangt af van een ieders beslissing  of, zoals kinderen, het besluit dat wij voor onszelf hebben genomen  om ons aan te sluiten bij een bepaalde kring van metaforen en, wie weet, een grotere mythe. 

In de beschrijving van ontmoetingen met het heilige en de transformatie die dergelijke ontmoetingen bewerkstelligen in iets van de transcendente waarde, houden Heschel, Otto, en Armstrong zich in de eerste plaats bezig met de momenten die vooraf gingen aan de geloofsovertuiging. Dus zelfs na de gemeenschappen beginnen vorm en specifieke overtuigingen in de richting te gaan van de manier waarop we de wereld zien; de werkelijke overtuiging zelf komt niet totdat we religieuze sociale afspraken of ethiek hebben gevormd. Immers, religie is alleen duurzaam in de maatschappij. God kan (of niet) bestaan zonder mensen. Religie kan dat niet.

Zodra mythen zijn geschreven en gecompileerd en beginnen met het vormen van moraal  wanneer ontzag gekoppeld wordt aan schuld of ons geweten uit de wolken galmt als de stem van God  beginnen godsdiensten zich te vormen rond de bijbelse bevelen: doe goed en vrees God. Dit gebeurt wanneer een systeem van mythen overgaat in een vorm van religie waarvan Dawkins, Harris, en Hitchens zon vurig tegenstander zijn. 

Nogmaals, de athesten hebben het niet bij het verkeerde eind. Onvoorwaardelijk geloof in God  de lat waarmee zowel athesten als verblinde fundamentalisten de religieuze verbintenis lijken te meten  is niet het beste echte teken van religiositeit. Immers, zodra geloofsovertuiging de diepste kennis voor religieuze gemeenschappen wordt, de absolute begrippen van wat goed is en hoe letterlijk we God vrezen, komen we in de problemen. Net zo min zoals een ontmoeting met het heilige kan betekenen voedt de hongerigen of heb uw naaste lief; Rudolf Otto zou ook nooit beweren dat het betekent doodt de ongelovigen. De mensheid is verantwoordelijk voor het voeden, liefhebben en doden. Religie drukt onze eigen wensen uit, niet de wensen van God.

Geloof kan individuen afzonderen van de rest van de wereld  die van ketters en ongelovigen. Maar gemeenschappen kunnen zeker niet afhangen op welke leden dan ook die geloven op precies dezelfde manier. Een dergelijke controle zou onmogelijk zijn. Dus geloof is van minder belang voor religieuze instituties dan de gemeenschappelijke erkenning van het feit dat een reeks van rituelen, liturgie, en gemeenschapsacties zich beroepen op heiligheid in een zinvolle en in het algemeen coherente manier.

Centraal voor de samenhang van geloofsgemeenschappen zijn aanbidding en in de bredere realiteit de religieuze taal. En in tegenstelling tot de taal van de wetenschap en de politiek is het doel van de religieuze taal om te mythologiseren, om hen die spreken een verbinding aan te bieden op het meest fundamentele niveau, naar de eeuwige cyclus van het steeds weer nieuwe begin. Hier hebben zowel de fundamentalist en de athest het bij het verkeerde eind. Een christelijke fundi leest het boek Genesis en zegt: Er staat hier de wereld werd geschapen in zes dagen, dus het moet waar zijn. De fundamentalist die probeert wetenschappelijke taal te spreken, maakt de fatale intellectuele fout om de bewijsplaats uit precies dezelfde tekst zelf te halen. De athest leest het boek Genesis en zegt Er staat hier dat de wereld werd geschapen in zes dagen. Alleen een gek zou deze onzin geloven. Door de weigering om toe te geven dat de Schrift een grotere metaforische waarheid kan bevatten, zoals de fundamentalist doet, kan de athest Genesis slechts op n manier lezen, namelijk als een verkeerde historische uiteenzetting over het begin van de tijd. 

Maar zowel fundamentalistische gelovigen en niet-gelovigen zouden er goed aan doen om te onthouden dat Genesis helemaal niet over het geloof gaat. Het is een mythische visie over een ontmoeting met de majesteit en de verbazing over de wereld. Het heeft ook te maken met het menselijk leed en de verleiding, en zoals elke goede mythe, maakt het gebruik van een contrasterende achtergrond, een bedrieger in de vorm van een slang, om de zonden van de mensheid te verklaren. 

Hedendaagse religieuze aanhangers hebben alleen maar hun voorouders om deze verwarring te verwijten. Thora begon een proces dat de Evangelin en Brieven, de Koran, en, het meest recent, het Boek van Mormon voortzet: het ontmythologiseren van onze ontmoetingen met het heilige door deze stevig in de geschiedenis te plaatsen. Bijvoorbeeld, hoewel Pesach poogt om de uittocht van de Isralieten te vereeuwigen door middel van ritueel, de bevrijding van de slaven voelt stevig verankerd in de geschiedenis. Vandaag, ten minste aan de oppervlakte, worden de meeste religieuze feesten gevierd naar aanleiding van historische gebeurtenissen. Kerstmis en Pasen zijn de meest opvallende. Vandaar dat het heel verleidelijk is om de mythen achter deze herdenkingen letterlijk te nemen. 

Mythen kunnen begrepen worden, in dat geval dan, als religieuze verbeeldingskracht zonder overtuiging. Het jodendom begrijpt dit meer intutief dan het christendom, omdat haar ontwikkeling  historisch en cultureel  dichterbij het klassieke begrip van mythologie lag. Bepaalde gedeelten van de Joodse geschriften, vooral Genesis, hebben die klassieke legendarische kwaliteit behouden, met de nadruk op de Eeuwige. In den beginne... is perfect a-historisch. Het christendom echter maakte zich resoluut los van de klassieke wereld door haar verhaal absoluut met de geschiedenis te verbinden. En het geschiedde in diezelfde dagen, dat er een gebod uitging van den keizer Augustus, dat de gehele wereld beschreven zou worden. Deze openingszin van Lucas over Jezus geboorte is historisch.

Bovendien, naast eenvoudigweg de focus op een historische leven te richten, verlaat het christelijke verhaal het mythische door voorrang te geven aan de vijand van de mythe, de eschatologie. Eschatologie kijkt binnen de geschiedenis vooruit in de richting van de eindtijd. Voor de beoogde christelijke bewoners van het duizendjarig vredesrijk vaak binnen hun eigen leven. Mythe impliceert eeuwigheid. Persephone is ontvoerd door Hades en om haar te redden stopt Demeter de regen en creert de seizoenen. Deze cyclus wordt eeuwig omdat de deal die Demeter sluit met Hades om haar dochter te redden voor eeuwig bindend is. Ook Osiris gaat steeds maar weer door, om te sterven en weer herboren te worden. 

Zoeken staat vrij, maar religieuze zoekers zullen God nooit vinden. Het bewijzen van het bestaan van God is een waardeloos en werkelijk onheilige onderneming. We moeten onze inspanningen ombuigen, weg van zozeer in God te geloven naar inzicht in wat God kan betekenen. We moeten erkennen dat religieuze verhalen hun grootste potentieel bevatten in het toekennen, door metaforen, van eeuwige betekenis n voor natuurlijke gebeurtenissen en onze ontmoetingen met de wereld  de geboorte en dood en alles wat daar tussen ligt. (Natuurlijk, het is van cruciaal belang te bedenken dat ondanks de waarheidsclaims die mythen schijnen te stellen, ze bestaan als uitingen van onze religieuze verbeelding  wat Dawkins mag beschrijven als een evolutionair bijproduct  ze geen noodzakelijke relatie met de wetenschappelijke waarheid hebben.) Het hermythologiseren van deze verhalen  op een wijze van bewust herverbeelden van de mythe als mythe  zou ze weer hechten aan het eeuwige. Ritueel zou haar kracht herwinnen als onze band met de eindeloos terugkerende cycli van het leven. En nooit meer zouden we die dodelijke en banale zin horen: Dat is gewoon een mythe. Mythen zijn geen leugens. Ze zijn, om een zin van Joan Didion te citeren, de verhalen die wij onszelf vertellen om te kunnen leven. 

Zelfs de bijbel zegt het zo. Heschels idee dat ontzag komt vr het geloof, vinden we op passende wijze in het eerste gebod, dat vereist dat we God liefhebben, net dat we in Hem geloven. De religieuze overtuiging dat geloof niet relevant is  en de bewering dat een dergelijke vordering eigenlijk Bijbels is  hangt af van de verdere en even bijbelse claim dat ethisch gedrag noodzakelijk is voor het religieuze leven. 

Gebaseerd op het prilste begin in de irrelevantie van geloof, die zelf de auteursmanier van het eren van het metaforische karakter van de mythe kan zijn, liet de Thora de joden niet aan hun lot over en bood een verzameling van 613 mitzvot, of geboden aan dat het Jodendom vestigde  en vervolgt net zoals het christendom en de islam als een godsdienst van doen. Of je nu gelooft dat deze geboden echt nuttig zijn, of zelfs helemaal goed - homoseksualiteit, bijvoorbeeld, is verboden door de geboden 157-159  om een jood te zijn, zegt de Thora, ben je niet verplicht om te geloven in het heilige, maar moet je heiligheid leven. 

Hoewel we standvastig moeten zijn in het oordelen over kwaadaardigheden die vroeger als correct werden beschouwd  slavernij, bijvoorbeeld, is en is altijd een zonde geweest  spreekt het vanzelf dat ethiek de loop van de tijd zou veranderen. En als dat wat ons religieus maakt niet ons geloof in het heilige is, maar het heilige zelf te leven, is het ook vanzelfsprekend dat religieus leven zou leiden tot de ontwikkeling van ethische standpunten om het hoofd te bieden aan de moderne problemen. Hoewel het wellicht heel zinnig is, zoals gebod 501 poneert, om niet te beledigen of iemand schade te berokkenen met woorden, en we laten nog steeds niet familieleden van verdachten getuigen voor de rechtbank (575), kunnen we terecht bezwaar maken tegen rechtbanken die tovenaars doden (552) of het gebod uitvaardigen tot het wegvagen van de nakomelingen van Amalek (598). Religieus zijn is de verantwoordelijkheid nemen van niet alleen het claimen van en het leven door een stel ethische gedragsregels, maar ook deze ethiek de ruimte geven zich aan te passen aan de wereld en zijn omstandigheden - in feite, de ethiek eist dit op. 

Als gematigden religieuzen, vinden we niets meer verontrustend dan de overtuiging dat geloofsvertrouwen alleen het enige is dat ons verbindt met God en gelovigen van ons maakt. In dit scenario lijkt God behoeftig en jaloers en al helemaal geen model voor ethisch leven. Dat wil niet zeggen dat we niet kunnen geloven  alleen dat het niet echt belangrijk is. Het benadrukken van geloof draagt het risico met zich mee dat religieus handelen niet ter zake doet. Zowel athesten als religieuzen zouden er goed aan doen niet te vergeten dat het de ethiek was en niet het geloof dat vanaf de eerste momenten van religieus leven gelovigen samenbond. En het is nog steeds hier  in de verhalen van godsdienstige vriendschappen, de geboorte van de kinderen, de cycli van leven en dood, en de behoefte aan morele vernieuwing, nodig om onze synagogen en kerken meer alomvattend te maken  waar de betekenis van God wordt gevonden.

Scott Korb & Peter Bebergal

Bron : http://eliazerkolthoff.googlepages.c...Cheschelenotto

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door At Ayt
> ...


Nou, euh...



> De relies gaan om duistere redenen prat op het niet hebben van een geweten. Alleen uit angst, pardon, vrees gedragen ze zich. Ze gaan er vanuit dat ongelovigen gelijksoortig in elkaar zitten. Die kunnen onmogelijk deugen want ze zijn niet bang voor billenkoek van god en gaan dus plunderend, moordend, verkrachtend, varkensvlees etend en liegend door het leven, natuurlijk voor zover ze daarbij de wet weten te omzeilen.


Smerig ongedierte ruim je uit de weg, toch? De mensen van het boek wordt een marginaal bestaan als dhimmie gegund, want die hebben tenminste nog een gezonde angst voor god.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Deze blijft staan: Kun je me nog uitleggen waarom de Nederlanders en masse Assalamoe aleikoem willen invoeren, en dat Ayt derhalve wel per direct zijn koffers zal moeten pakken omdat hij weigert salaam te geven aan de koefar?


Die hadden we toch al gehad? Volgens de teksten die Ait aanhaalde, groet een moslim andersdenkenden niet. Je nadruk op de groetvorm zelf (vredesgroet) doet er niet toe. Hij hoeft van mij niet zijn koffers te pakken. Mijn punt was alleen dat die teksten nu geen praktische relevantie meer hebben. 
In de koran wordt ook uiteengezet hoe een moslim zijn slaven moet behandelen en dat een moslim zijn vrouw mag slaan. Relevantie: nul. Wat te denken van koranverzen die agressie voorstaan jegens ongelovigen? Beleefd wordt ons verzocht die maar even te negeren, want destijds neergedaald in oorlogstijd h? Volgens mij kan men in deze trant nog wel even doorgaan.



> Idem met handen schudden. Waarom is het een probleem als ik jou geen hand wil geven?


Uit het hebben van een geloof volgen geen maatschappelijke privileges.

----------


## naam

> @Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Kolder. De Koran is niet overgenomen van de grieken nog joden. De Koran is het woord van Allah.
> 
> Hopeloos met jou.


Staat dat er dan? 

Tja openlijk racisme, dat mag h van godsdiensten.

----------


## naam

> onzin.. 
> ongelovigen doen helemaal niet het goede vanuit hunzelf en uit het hart..
> jij houdt je aan de regeltjes omdat je geen straf aan je broek wilt krijgen.. je wordt gedreven door opportunisme en zelfbehoud.. dat is je motivatie.. als het hier wetteloos zou zijn dan sta je om te overleven te stelen en te roven omdat anderen bij jou stonden te stelen en te roven..


Hmmm,


Je kunt je werkelijk niet voorstellen dat mensen andere motieven kunnen hebben om op het rechte pad te blijven dan het vermijden van straf.

Zegt veel over hoe je denkt over mensen en hoe jezelf in elkaar zit.

----------


## naam

> Feit is dat je hier impliciet de vraag 'nature or nurture?' stelt.


De nature is goed, maar de nurture van gelovigen is het dreigen met straf van Allah.

----------


## Rourchid

> _Idem met handen schudden. Waarom is het een probleem als ik jou geen hand wil geven?_


*As-salamoe 3aleikoem*

"Nu ik eenmaal weet dat er een kleine groep mensen in Nederland is die mij om 
religieuze redenen geen hand wil geven maar op andere manier begroeten vind 
ik dat prima. Mijn hart is groot genoeg om meerdere manieren van groeten te 
kunnen hanteren ;-). "

Frieda : http://groups.google.nl/group/nl.filosofie/msg/d6e8544de5f15b9e?hl=nl

*Ma3a as-salama*

----------


## Charlus

> *As-salamoe 3aleikoem*
> 
> "Nu ik eenmaal weet dat er een *kleine* groep mensen in Nederland is die mij om religieuze redenen geen hand wil geven maar op andere manier begroeten vind ik dat prima. Mijn hart is groot genoeg om meerdere manieren van groeten te kunnen hanteren ;-). "
> 
> Frieda : http://groups.google.nl/group/nl.fil...e5f15b9e?hl=nl
> 
> *Ma3a as-salama*


*As-salamoe 3aleikoem*
Frieda vindt het best, zolang de groep maar klein is zodat zij geen hinder ondervindt.
*Ma3a as-salama*

----------


## At Ayt

> Je kunt je werkelijk niet voorstellen dat mensen andere motieven kunnen hebben om op het rechte pad te blijven dan het vermijden van straf.


inderdaad

jij zou het bij wijze van spreken geen maand volhouden op het rechte pad wanneer in nederland het strafrecht zou komen te vervallen.. in de nederlandse samenleving waarin geen straf meer staat op het overtreden van regels en wetten is het binnen de kortste keren de wet vd jungle.. 
het nederlands strafrecht is jouw bescherming wat je in staat stelt om in rust, veiligheid en vrede je leven te leiden.. als dat wegvalt dan ben je vogelvrij.. dan moet je uit zelfbehoud regels en wetten gaan overtreden..

----------


## At Ayt

> Nou, euh...
> 
> Smerig ongedierte ruim je uit de weg, toch? De mensen van het boek wordt een marginaal bestaan als dhimmie gegund, want die hebben tenminste nog een gezonde angst voor god.


nee ongedierte ruim ik niet uit de weg.. ik vermoord geen dieren.. 
verder is het allemaal niet zo strikt.. of het nou gaat om ahl al-kietaab, ahl al-koefr, ahl al-shirk of ahl adh-dhimmah maakt weinig uit.. 
je hebt moslims en de rest zijn niet-moslims..

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Staat dat er dan?


Er staat dat kaffer waarschijnlijk van kafir (arabisch) en kofer (jiddisch) komt.




> Het woord kaffer komt waarschijnlijk van het Hebreeuwse (en Jiddische) woord 'kofer', dat staat voor 'ketter', in het bijzonder een jood die gelooft in iets dat niet met het jodendom verenigbaar is, en van het Arabische woord "kafir", dat ongeveer dezelfde betekenis heeft


Vervolgens, want je hebt het uit de wikipedia, komt er een heel verhaal hoe kaffer werd gebruikt en kaffirboetie als scheldwoord en hoe het k-woord als racistisch wordt ervaren.

Zoals ik al zei, jij vindt dat beledigend omdat je de betekenis ervan niet begrijpt. 

Een kafir is een niet-moslim. Jij gebruikt de wiki betekenis, welke hier op islam en meer niet gebruikt wordt. Wij moslims gebruiken de Koran betekenis want we zijn moslim.

Derhalve moet je ook niet oordelen naar wiki normen maar naar islamitische normen, en valselijk opperen (daar ben jij expert in) dat het racistisch is. Sommigen van mijn eigen vlees en bloed (dus ras) zijn kafir.

Naam is geen moslim dus Naam is een kafir (niet-moslim).

Punt uit. Cut the crap.




> Tja openlijk racisme, dat mag h van godsdiensten.


LEUGEN Islam heeft niets met rassen verschillen van doen, integendeel. Een arabier is niet beter dan een niet arabier dan door geloof.

----------


## Rourchid

> Frieda vindt het best, zolang de groep maar klein is zodat zij geen hinder ondervindt.


Komt tijd, komt raad (Deo Volente).

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Charlus

De vredesgroet doet er wel toe. Nederlanders groeten elkaar namelijk niet met assalamoe aleikoem nog hebben ze daar ooit behoefte aan gehad. Ayt zegt heus wel gewoon goedemorgen en dag tegen zijn collega's. 

Je doet moeilijk.




> Mijn punt was alleen dat die teksten nu geen praktische relevantie meer hebben.


Je moet kijken naar de contekst waarin een aya is geopenbaard.




> Uit het hebben van een geloof volgen geen maatschappelijke privileges.


Tja Charlus, dat was vroeger in Nederland anders wel het geval Ja uit het hebben van een geloof volgden WEL maatschappelijke privileges. 
Vroeger was het dragen van een hoofddoek helemaal geen probleem. Of je nu bhagwan was, of non, of hare krsna of moslima of een straat muzikant in het vondelpark, alles kon en alles mocht.

----------


## naam

> inderdaad
> 
> jij zou het bij wijze van spreken geen maand volhouden op het rechte pad wanneer in nederland het strafrecht zou komen te vervallen.. in de nederlandse samenleving waarin geen straf meer staat op het overtreden van regels en wetten is het binnen de kortste keren de wet vd jungle.. 
> het nederlands strafrecht is jouw bescherming wat je in staat stelt om in rust, veiligheid en vrede je leven te leiden.. als dat wegvalt dan ben je vogelvrij.. dan moet je uit zelfbehoud regels en wetten gaan overtreden..



Hmmm, wat heb jij weinig vertrouwen in mensen. 
Waarom zou ik uit zelfbehoud regels moeten gaan overtreden. 
Kennelijk ga jij er meteen op los roven en moorden zonder de angst voor straf.
Dat wil niet zeggen dat andere mensen dat ook gaan doen.
Zegt veel over hoe je over mensen denkt.

----------


## naam

> @Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Er staat dat kaffer waarschijnlijk van kafir (arabisch) en kofer (jiddisch) komt.
> 
> 
> 
> Vervolgens, want je hebt het uit de wikipedia, komt er een heel verhaal hoe kaffer werd gebruikt en kaffirboetie als scheldwoord en hoe het k-woord als racistisch wordt ervaren.



Nee, dat staat er niet er staat:

Het woord kaffer komt waarschijnlijk van het Hebreeuwse (en Jiddische) woord 'kofer', dat staat voor 'ketter', in het bijzonder een jood die gelooft in iets dat niet met het jodendom verenigbaar is, en van het Arabische woord "kafir", dat ongeveer dezelfde betekenis heeft.

Hier staat niet dat Kafir ontstaan is uit het woord kaffer. Hier staat dat het woord Karif dezelfde betekenis heeft als kaffer.

Goed lezen is een kunst.







> LEUGEN Islam heeft niets met rassen verschillen van doen, integendeel. Een arabier is niet beter dan een niet arabier dan door geloof.
> 
> Charlus later


Godsdienst racisme kan heel goed. Je bent een racist, punt uit.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam

Ik mag dan wel niet goed lezen volgens jou (waar jij normaal patent op hebt), nu we toch de puntjes op de i zetten, jij leest al helemaal niet goed:




> Het woord kaffer komt waarschijnlijk van het Hebreeuwse (en Jiddische) woord 'kofer', dat staat voor 'ketter', in het bijzonder een jood die gelooft in iets dat niet met het jodendom verenigbaar is, en van het Arabische woord "kafir", dat ongeveer dezelfde betekenis heeft.


Dus het woord kaffer komt (waarschijnlijk niet zeker!)van het woord kofer, en kafir heeft ongeveer dezelfde betekenis als kofer, *er staat hier niet dat kafir dezelfde betekenis heeft als kaffer*, maar ONGEVEER als kofer.




> Hier staat dat het woord Karif dezelfde betekenis heeft als kaffer.


 NIET DUS

Het woord Kafir was er dus voor het woord kaffer. Dank je Naam. Het woord kafir betekent een niet-moslim. Islam is _mordicus_ tegen racisme dus racistisch kan het nooit zijn. Een deel van mijn eigen vlees en bloed behoort tot de koefar. 

Dat jij hier komt op islam en meer, en de betekenis van kaffer vanuit wiki perspectief hier toepast op moslims, zegt dus meer over jouw intolerantie dan over mijn racisme.




> Godsdienst racisme kan heel goed. Je bent een racist, punt uit.


Je bent een dwingeland, want je wil dat ik het woord kafir niet meer gebruik omdat in jouw hersenspinsels kafir hetzelfde als kaffer is en derhalve racistisch zou zijn, terwijl racisme in strijd is met de islam.

Het woord koefar komt (in de diverse vervoegingen) heel vaak voor in de Koran, dus je wilt dat ik een woord uit de Koran schrap, vanwege je misinterpretatie.

Je bent helemaal de weg kwijt, je zit hier op ISLAM EN MEER, maar waarschijnlijk heb je dat na jaren prikken nog niet begrepen.

Wellicht zoek je een hindoeforum om hen lastig te vallen dat ze vegetarier racisten zijn:

One who partakes of human flesh, the flesh of a horse or of another animal, and deprives others of milk by slaughtering cows, O King, if such a fiend does not desist by other means, *then you should not hesitate to cut off his head.*

Rig Veda Samhita, 10.87.16, FS 90 


@Ayt/Rourchid

Ik heb geen geduld met Naam, misschien kunnen jullie het hem uitleggen.

----------


## At Ayt

> Hmmm, wat heb jij weinig vertrouwen in mensen. 
> 
> 
> --------
> 
> 
> Kennelijk ga jij er meteen op los roven en moorden zonder de angst voor straf.
> Dat wil niet zeggen dat andere mensen dat ook gaan doen.



inderdaad heb ik weinig vertrouwen in een aantal mensen wanneer er geen rechtssysteem actief is dat mensen in het gareel houdt..


--------------


steeds weer zie je dat een aantal mensen dat nou juist wel gaan doen wanneer het strafrecht wegvalt.. dat zie je nu in zuid-osseti gebeuren waar in dorpen en steden de huizen worden leeggeroofd en in brand worden gestoken.. de bevolking slaat daar op de vlucht nadat ze van hun spullen zijn beroofd.. mensen kunnen daar roven en plunderen zonder dat ze bang hoeven te wezen voor juridische vervolging want het politieapparaat is weggevallen.. dit staat niet op zichzelf.. wanneer het rechterlijke apparaat ontbreekt in een samenleving dan steken er verkrachtingen, plunderingen, geweldsdelicten en andere criminaliteit de kop op..

bewijs anders m'n ongelijk en noem eens een aantal samenlevingen in deze wereld waarin geen strafsysteem actief is en waarin de mensen netjes op het rechte pad blijven..

----------


## At Ayt

> @Ayt/Rourchid
> 
> Ik heb geen geduld met Naam, misschien kunnen jullie het hem uitleggen.


 :haha: 

je verwoord het prima !!
kan het zelf niet beter dan jou doen..

wil er alleen aan toevoegen dat _athest_ en _athesten_ in het nederlands-arabisch (msa) woordenboek van uitgeverij bulaaq vertaald zijn als _kaafir_ en _koeffaar_.. 
om een athest een kaafir te noemen is niks verkeerds aan.. 

verder moet naam anders maar deze wikipedia pagina bekijken :
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kafir

----------


## H.P.Pas

> je verwoord het prima !!
> kan het zelf niet beter dan jou doen..


Denk ik ook niet.
Twee taalfouten in twaalf woorden..  :moe: 




> om een athest een kaafir te noemen is niks verkeerds aan.. 
> 
> verder moet naam anders maar deze wikipedia pagina bekijken :
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kafir


Goeie suggestie wel:



> In cultural terms, it is seen as a *derogatory term*[1] used to describe an unbeliever, non-Muslims, apostate from Islam and even between Muslims of different sects.

----------


## Tomas

> wil er alleen aan toevoegen dat _athest_ en _athesten_ in het nederlands-arabisch (msa) woordenboek van uitgeverij bulaaq vertaald zijn als _kaafir_ en _koeffaar_..


Volgens mij is iedereen die geen moslim is, volgens moslims een kaafir. Niet alleen atheisten. Ook boedisten, humanisten, hindoeisten en b.v. amisch. Om er een paar te noemen. 




> om een athest een kaafir te noemen is niks verkeerds aan..


Nee, ik vind het ook best. Het toont alleen je geestelijke armoede aan dat je geen onderscheidt kan maken. Dat het allemaal hetzelfde is in jou beperkte kijk. Kan jij ook niks aan doen, lijkt mij.

----------


## H.P.Pas

'Mohammedanen' is overigens ook een strikt neutrale term.
Arminianen zijn volgelingen van Arminius, Calvinisten volgelingen van Calvijn, Mohammedanen volgelingen van Mohammed.
Niks mis mee.

----------


## Rourchid

> Het woord kafir betekent een niet-moslim.


Of
Een kafir is iemand die de _sjahada_ (isl. belijdenis) niet uitspreekt omdat zijn/haar hart bedekt is door Allah SWT (kaffara = bedekken).
Naast het formeel benoemen van_ kafir_ (zie post At Ayt) worden er in de praktijk twee soorten predikaten toegekend aan_ kuffar_ :
1) _jahilun_ (schuldloos ontwetend)
2) _bulh_ (verwijtbaar onwetend) en _bulh_ (m. _ablah_; f. _balha_) kan ook betekenen 'zich opzettelijk van de domme houdend'.



> Het woord koefar komt (in de diverse vervoegingen) heel vaak voor in de Koran, dus je wilt dat ik een woord uit de Koran schrap, vanwege je misinterpretatie.


*Kafara*َكفَرَ
كُفرا ، كفَر ؛ َيكفُر
To cover, deny, hide, renounce, reject, disbelief (opposite of belief), be ungrateful, negligent, expiate, darken.

_Kaffara_ كفُر: To forgive, redeem.
_Kfir_ كافر: Disbeliever, Cultivator, Tiller, Husband; One who covers the sown seed with earth; Ungrateful; Who covers, hides and the benefit or favour conferred on him; Dark cloud; Night; Coat of mail; Impious. 
Just as _mn_ اِميان is the acceptance of thruth so _kufr_ كُفر is its rejection and as the practical acceptance of the truth or doing a good deed is called _mn_ اِميان or part of _mn_ اِميان so the practical rejection of truth or the doing of an evil deed or sin is called _kufr_ or part of _kufr_ كُفر. The Holy Prophet is reported to have warned his Companions in the following words, "Beware! Do not become disbelievers or ungrateful (_Kuffr_ كُفّار) after me, so that some of you should strike off the necks of others" (Bukhr 25:132). Here the slaying of Muslim by a Muslim is condemned as an act of _kufr_ كُفر. In another tradition it is said, "Abusing a Muslim is transgression, and fighting against him is _kufr_ كُفر" (Bukhari 2:36). Ibn Athr in his well known book Al-Nihyah writes, _Kufr_ كُفر is of two kinds, one is denial of the Faith itself and the other is denial of a fraction (_far'_) or branch or branches of Islam. On account of this denial a person does not get out of the pail and Faith of Islam. This is what is called _Kufrun dna Kufrin_ كفّر دون كُفر : A _Kufr_ كُفر low, vile, weak, beneath, below, inferior or behind the _Kufr_ كفر. So this second _Kufr_ كفر cannot be equated with "Unbeliever" or "Infidel" in the specific and restricted sense. These are the one who reject the whole system of the doctrine of the Islam and the Law promulgated in The Holy Qur'n as amplified by the Holy Prophet, peace be upon him. Such _Kufr_ كُفر bring him out of the pail of Islam".
_Kufr_ كفور: Disbelief, Ingratitude.
_Kufran_ كُفرا: Denial.
_Al-Kfir_ الكافر: Who denies: _La ilha Illallhu Muhammadun Rasllallah_ (There is no other, cannot be and will never be one worthy of worship other than Allh, and Muhammad is His Messenger). Its plu. is _Kffirin_ كُفّار and _Kuffr_ كُفر.
_Kwafir_ كوَافر: Expiation.
_Kaffaratun_ كفور: which is given as a expiation.
_Kafr_ كفّر: Camphor.
_Kaffara_ كفّر: (_II._) To cover, expiate.
_Akfara_ اكفر: How ungrateful.
_m Akfar_ (_elative_) اكفر: How ungrateful (he is).
It is a verb of wonder (_Fi'l al-Ta'ajjub_ ) فعل التعّجب which is formed on the measure of Af'ala IV, with a prefixed _hamzah_ from any adjective.

*Kafara* كفر(_prf. 3rd. p. m. sing._): He comitted breach of faith, disbelieved, became ungrateful.
*Kafarat* كفرت (_prf. 3rd. p. f. sing._): She disbelieved, became ungrateful.
*Kafarta* كفرت (_prf. 2nd. p. m. sing._): Thou disbelieved.
*Kafartu* كفرتُ (_prf. 1st. p. f. sing._): I rejected, refused, hace nothing to do with. According to Mujhid, these are the emaning of the word _Kafartu_ كفرتُin 14:22.
*Kafartum* كفرتم (_prf. 2nd. p. m. plu._): You denied, rejected, disbelieved.
*Kafar* كفروا (_prf. 3rd. p. m. plu._): They disbelieved, denied.
*Kafarn* كفرنا (_prf.1st. p. plu._): We disbelieved.
*Yakfuru* يكفُر (_imp. 3rd. p. m. acc_. at the end _nn_ is dropped); They disbelieved, are unthankful.
*Yakfurna* يكفرون (_imp. 3rd. p. m. plu._): They reject, denied.
*Takfurna* تكفرون (_imp. 2nd. p. m. plu._): You denied.
*Takfurni* تكروِنِ _(imp. 2nd. p. m. plu. comp. of Yakfur + ni(=n_): You are unthankful to me (2:152).
*Takfur* تكفروا (_imp. 2nd. p. m. plu. acc._ last _Nn_ dropped).
*Ukfur* اكفُر (_prt. m. sing._): Disbelieve that.
*Nakfuru* َنكفُر (_imp 1st. p. plu._): We disbelieve.
*Akfuru* اكفر (_imp. 1st. p. sing._): I disbelieve, am ungrateful.
*Ukfur* اكفروا (_prt. m. plu._): You disbelieve.
*L Takfur* لاتكفر (_prt. neg. m. sing._): Deny not.
*Kufira* كفر (_pp. 3rd. p. m. sing._): Was denied. 
*Yukfaru* يكفر (_pip. 3rd. p. m. sing._): Is rejected.
*Lan Yukafar* لن يكفروا (_pip. 3rd. p. plu._): They will not be denied (reward of).
*M Akfar* ما اكفر (_elative_): How ungrateful (he is).
*Kufrun* كفرا (_v.n._): Ungratefulness; Disbelief; Denial.
*Kufran* كافر (_v.n acc._).
*Kfirun* كافِر (_act.pic. m. sing._): One who refuses to believe; Ungrateful; rejecter.
*Kfiratun* كافِرة (_act.pic. f. plu._): Disbeliever women.
*Kfirna/Kfirna* كافرين/ كافرون (_/ acc._): Those who have no belief; Disbelieving people.
*Kawfir* كوافير (_v.n. pl._): What are given as an expiation.
*Kufran* كفورا (_v.n. acc._): Denial; Infidelity; Disbelief.
*Kufuran/Kufuran* ُكفراً/ كفر (_acc./ ints._): Thankless.
*Kuffrun/Kuffran* كفّارا/ كفّار (_acc./ n. plu._): Disbelievers; Those who hide seeds under the ground (57:20).
*Kaffrun/Kaffran* كفّاُن/ كفّارا (_acc./ ints._): Persistent and confirmed disbeliever; Persistently ungrateful. It is ints. form of _Kfirun_ and _Kufrun_.
*Kaffara* كفّر (_prf. 3rd. p. m. sing. II._): He expiated, purged.
*Kaffarn* كفّرنا (_prf. 3rd. p. m. sing. II._): We purged.
*Yukaffir* ُيمفّر (_imp. 3rd. p. m. sing. II. juss._): He will purge, make clean.
*Ukaffiranna* اكفّرنّ (_imp. 1st. p. sing. emp. II._): Surely I shall purge.
*Nukaffir* نكفّر (_imp. 1st. p. plu. juss. II._): We shall purge.
*Nukaffiranna* ُنكفّنُ (_imp. 1st. p. plu. emp. II._): Surely we shall purge.
*Kaffir* كفّر (_prt. m. sing._): Thou may purge (prayer).
*Kaffratun* كفّارة (_ints. of Kaffara_): Expiation, Purgation.
*Kufrn*كفران (_v.n._): Rejection, Disapproval.
*Kfr* كافور (_n. acc._): Camphor.

The root with its above form has been used in The Holy Qur'n about 525 times.

Source : Dictionary of The Holy Qur'n By 'Abdul Mannn 'Omar

----------


## Charlus

> 'Mohammedanen' is overigens ook een strikt neutrale term.
> Arminianen zijn volgelingen van Arminius, Calvinisten volgelingen van Calvijn, Mohammedanen volgelingen van Mohammed.
> Niks mis mee.


Ok, vanaf nu Mohammedanen. Is Snowwhite dan een Mohammedanin?

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Is Snowwhite dan een Mohammedanin?


Mohammedaanse.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hey Pas, je bent een rasechte spellings racist, wel commentaar leveren op Ayt en de post van Tomas laat je links liggen:




> Nee, ik vind het ook best. Het toont alleen je geestelijke armoede aan dat je geen onderscheidt kan maken. Dat het allemaal hetzelfde is in jou beperkte kijk. Kan jij ook niks aan doen, lijkt mij.


Ik zie op eerste gezicht 2 fouten in zijn post, te weten:
onderscheid(t) 
en jou moet zijn jouW bezittelijk voornaamwoord.

Overigens, typisch weer zo'n bier und bratwurst quote: Ayt kan niets aan zijn geestelijke armoede doen,. Ayt = Marokkaan, dus leeft in een enclave. 





> 'Mohammedanen' is overigens ook een strikt neutrale term.
> Arminianen zijn volgelingen van Arminius, Calvinisten volgelingen van Calvijn, Mohammedanen volgelingen van Mohammed.
> Niks mis mee.


Allereerst suggereert het alsof wij mohammed saaws aanbidden en dat is natuurlijk niet het geval. 

Verder is het een term, gegeven door de koefar aan de moslims, en niet hoe wij ons zelf noemen.

In de Koran staat:

22:78. En strijdt voor de zaak van Allah zoals er voor behoort te worden gestreden. Hij heeft u verkozen en heeft u in de godsdienst geen lasten opgelegd - dit is het geloof van uw vader Abraham. *Hij heeft u Moslims genoemd voorheen en in dit Boek*, opdat Onze boodschapper getuige over u zij, en dat gij getuige moogt zijn over de mensheid. Onderhoudt het gebed, betaalt de Zakaat en houdt u aan Allah vast. Hij is uw Beschermer. Een uitmuntend Meester en een uitnemend Helper. 

Groetjes Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

Broeders barakalahoefiekoem wa saha ftorkoem, ik duik nu de koezina in InshAllah!

----------


## Den-Kosta

zo snowwihte, dat varkentje heb je even vakkundig gewassen.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hey Pas, je bent een rasechte spellings racist, wel commentaar leveren op Ayt en de post van Tomas laat je links liggen:


Ait is een would-be schriftgeleerde en exegeet. Daar stel ik qua taalvaardigheid wat hogere eisen aan.






> Allereerst suggereert het alsof wij mohammed saaws aanbidden en dat is natuurlijk niet het geval.


Dat suggereert die term helemaal niet. Zwinglianen aanbidden Zwingli niet, Arminianen Arminius niet en Calvinisten Calvijn niet. Alledrie deze heren zouden daar ook ernstig bezwaar tegen gemaakt hebben, zoals de profeet ook.



> Verder is het een term, gegeven door de koefar aan de moslims, en niet hoe wij ons zelf noemen.


- Namen kun je geven, termen kun je bezigen of gebruiken. 
- Koefar is een naam door mohammedanen gegeven aan niet-mohammedanen, dat is niet hoe wij ons zelf noemen. 
We zijn er ook niet van gediend.
Moslims begrijpen dat wel, mohammedanen niet.

----------


## mark61

> vind je dat beledigend omdat je de betekenis ervan niet begrijpt. 
> 
> Een kafir is een niet-moslim. Jij gebruikt de wiki betekenis, welke hier op islam en meer niet gebruikt wordt. Wij moslims gebruiken de Koran betekenis want we zijn moslim.


Je begrijpt jezelf niet helemaal. Kafir is een pejoratieve aanduiding, zoals je duidelijk kan zien in Rourchid's ellenlange post met betekenisvarianten. Ze zijn allemaal negatief. Een kafir is een 'bedekker', nl. van de waarheid; iemand die willens en wetens de waarheid ontkend (en dus gaat branden, maar dit terzijde).

Er is wel een neutrale uitdruikking voor niet-moslim in het Osmaans, bestaande uit Arabische elementen maar ik denk dat het een neologisme is en dat geen moslim dat kent:

gayri musluman.




> LEUGEN Islam heeft niets met rassen verschillen van doen, integendeel. Een arabier is niet beter dan een niet arabier dan door geloof.


Dat ligt toch een beetje lastig omdat Arabisch wel de heilige taal van de Koran is, en vertaalde Korans niet 'liturgisch' kunnen worden gebruikt. Dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld en de rest maar moet zien. Hun taal is nl. inferieur.

----------


## Tomas

> Overigens, typisch weer zo'n bier und bratwurst quote: Ayt kan niets aan zijn geestelijke armoede doen,. Ayt = Marokkaan, dus leeft in een enclave.


Waarom vind jij dat Marokkanen niks aan hun geestelijke arremoede kunnen doen? Mankeert hen iets? Iets genetisch? Leg eens uit.

En kan je nou eindelijke ook eens uitleggen waarom je duitsers zo haat? Ik neem aan dat je met bier und bratwurst iets denigrerends bedoelt. Toch? Of begrijp ik het verkeerd en is het een pluim ofzo?

----------


## At Ayt

> Verder is het een term, gegeven door de koefar aan de moslims, en niet hoe wij ons zelf noemen.


de term _'mohammedanen'_ associeer ik met kolonialisme & orintalisme uit het verleden waarbij het mohammedaanse geloof geboetseerd werd naar de maatstaven van den westersche gristen mensch..
zij kwamen de mohammedanen wel eventjes vertellen hoe het in elkaar stak.. de mohammedanen waren immers barbaars en achterlijk.. (tegenwoordig noemen ze dat geestelijke armoede)
wat dat betreft is de herinvoering vd term _mohammedanen_ een prima keuze vd koeffaar.. het geeft namelijk hun ware houding aan op dit forum.. 
de kolonist van toen heeft plaats gemaakt voor de kaafir van nu die op maroc.nl de mohammedanen duidelijk komt maken dat hun geloofsnormen niet deugen..

----------


## mark61

> Of
> Een kafir is iemand die de _sjahada_ (isl. belijdenis) niet uitspreekt omdat zijn/haar hart bedekt is door Allah SWT (kaffara = bedekken).[/SIZE]


Druif, heb je niet door dat je hier uitgebreid (en terecht  :hihi:  ) Snow en Ait zit tegen te spreken met hun 'kafir' is een neutrale aanduiding?

Net zoals het verwante 'takfier' (het tot ongelovige verklaren > verketteren) geen vrolijk gezelschapsspel is maar een doodvonnis kan betekenen, en in ieder geval uitstoting en gedwongen scheiding van echtgenoot en kinderen.

Jullie glappig zijn, veel glappig.

----------


## At Ayt

> Volgens mij is iedereen die geen moslim is, volgens moslims een kaafir. Niet alleen atheisten. Ook boedisten, humanisten, hindoeisten en b.v. amisch. Om er een paar te noemen. 
> 
> -----------
> 
> Nee, ik vind het ook best. Het toont alleen je geestelijke armoede aan dat je geen onderscheidt kan maken. Dat het allemaal hetzelfde is in jou beperkte kijk. Kan jij ook niks aan doen, lijkt mij.


wat is je punt?
je reageert namelijk op een citaat over de vertaling van het woord _athest_ naar het msa arabisch volgens een nederlands/arabisch woordenboek..
dat gaat verder niet over hoe moslims aankijken tegen het woord _kaafir_ of wat de islamitische betekenis ervan is..

-----------

waarom zou ik onderscheid maken tussen athesten? 
zit er dan zo'n groot verschil in het athesme tussen jou, charlus en naam?

----------


## Tomas

> de term _'mohammedanen'_ associeer ik met kolonialisme & orintalisme uit het verleden waarbij het mohammedaanse geloof geboetseerd werd naar de maatstaven van den westersche gristen mensch..
> zij kwamen de mohammedanen wel eventjes vertellen hoe het in elkaar stak.. de mohammedanen waren immers barbaars en achterlijk.. (tegenwoordig noemen ze dat geestelijke armoede)
> wat dat betreft is de herinvoering vd term _mohammedanen_ een prima keuze vd koeffaar.. het geeft namelijk hun ware houding aan op dit forum.. 
> de kolonist van toen heeft plaats gemaakt voor de kaafir van nu die op maroc.nl de mohammedanen duidelijk komt maken dat hun geloofsnormen niet deugen..


Weird. Je snapt het principe wel, maar hebt voor jezelf en je geloofsgenoten een blinde vlek. Alhoewel, weird? Het is onderhand een bekend verschijnsel.

----------


## mark61

> Moslims begrijpen dat wel, mohammedanen niet.


 :lachu:

----------


## IbnRushd

> Dat suggereert die term helemaal niet. Zwinglianen aanbidden Zwingli niet, Arminianen Arminius niet en Calvinisten Calvijn niet. Alledrie deze heren zouden daar ook ernstig bezwaar tegen gemaakt hebben, zoals de profeet ook.


Nee, dat is geen juiste vergelijking. Calvinisten, Lutheranen of Zwinglianen zijn allemaal christenen en worden derhalve geen Jezus_ianen_ genoemd. De naam calvinist dient dan ook slechts ter onderscheiding van andere 'christenen'. In de islam heb je dat ook. Zo heb je in het soefisme de Qadiri *Rifai* Soefi order. '*Rifai*' stamt uit de naam en stichter Ayni Ali Baba ar *Rifai*.

----------


## Tomas

> wat is je punt?
> je reageert namelijk op een citaat over de vertaling van het woord _athest_ naar het msa arabisch volgens een nederlands/arabisch woordenboek..
> dat gaat verder niet over hoe moslims aankijken tegen het woord _kaafir_ of wat de islamitische betekenis ervan is..
> 
> -----------
> 
> waarom zou ik onderscheid maken tussen athesten? 
> zit er dan zo'n groot verschil in het athesme tussen jou, charlus en naam?


Tjezus... Wat een maffe interpretatie.

----------


## At Ayt

> Tjezus... Wat een maffe interpretatie.


dat is geen antwoord op de vragen die je gesteld werden..

----------


## IbnRushd

> Dat ligt toch een beetje lastig omdat Arabisch wel de heilige taal van de Koran is, en vertaalde Korans niet 'liturgisch' kunnen worden gebruikt. Dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld en de rest maar moet zien. Hun taal is nl. inferieur.


Een dooddoener. In welke taal Hij ook zou openbaren, het komt uiteindelijk neer op dat andere talen inferieur zijn. Verder is de taal 'Arabisch' niet heilig, het zijn de Woorden van Allah die heilig zijn. Pre-klassiek Arabisch wordt overigens nergens meer gesproken; ook niet tijdens speciale gelegenheden (wellicht uitzonderingen daargelaten).

----------


## Tomas

> dat is geen antwoord op de vragen die je gesteld werden..


Sorry. Je Begrijpend leesvermogen is te laag. Ga ik me verders niet meer mee vermoeien.

----------


## mark61

> Nee, dat is geen juiste vergelijking. Calvinisten, Lutheranen of Zwinglianen zijn allemaal christenen en worden derhalve geen Jezus_ianen_ genoemd. De naam calvinist dient dan ook slechts ter onderscheiding van andere 'christenen'. In de islam heb je dat ook. Zo heb je in het soefisme de Qadiri *Rifai* Soefi order. '*Rifai*' stamt uit de naam en stichter Ayni Ali Baba ar *Rifai*.


Je hebt wel Jezueten, maar das vast wat anders.

Overigens heten christenen naar Jezus Christus, mocht je dat nog niet weten.

Hoe zat dat eigenlijk met de verschillend Arabische woorden voor christen? Ik heb nooit een idee wat die eigenlijk betekenen.

----------


## mark61

> Een dooddoener. In welke taal Hij ook zou openbaren, het komt uiteindelijk neer op dat andere talen inferieur zijn.


Huh? De bijbel is in alle talen evenveel waard, of even heilig, if at all. Grieks, Hebreeuws of Latijn zijn in ieder geval geen heilige talen.

Al lag dat voor katholieken vroeger anders.

Bovendien weet jij net zo goed als ik dat aan het Arabisch een speciale status wordt toegekend. Het is de taal die bij uitstek geschikt is om God's woord weer te geven; dat kan nooit helemaal goed vertaald worden; etc. Dat betekent dus dat Arabisch een status aparte heeft.

Wat dan weer onzin is voor een godsdienst die geacht wordt universeel te zijn. Dan moet hij net zo goed toegankelijk zijn in het Fins. Magoed, die discussie hadden we geloof ik al es gehad.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Je hebt wel Jezueten, maar das vast wat anders.
> 
> Overigens heten christenen naar Jezus Christus, mocht je dat nog niet weten.
> 
> Hoe zat dat eigenlijk met de verschillend Arabische woorden voor christen? Ik heb nooit een idee wat die eigenlijk betekenen.


De strekking is dat zij niet de naam dragen van hun 'profeet' of 'God'. Dat is een feit. 



> _
> De term 'christen' werd voor het eerst gebruikt nadat in Jeruzalem een vervolging was uitgebroken tegen aanhangers van Christus, waar ook de latere apostel Paulus (toen Saulus) aan meedeed. De vervolgden vluchtten weg en raakten verstrooid tot in Fenici, Cyprus en Antiochi, Turkije). Daar kwam toen ook een groot aantal Grieken tot geloof, die daarna een jaar lang onder leiding van de apostel Barnabas en de intussen bekeerde Paulus onderwezen werden in wat het christelijk geloof inhield. In die tijd begonnen de mensen deze gelovigen 'christenen' te noemen. Van origine was dit een scheldnaam voor de nieuwe groepering, die later door de christenen zelf als aanduiding voor henzelf is overgenomen._ --> wikipedia


Welke verschillende Arabische woorden?

----------


## mark61

> wat is je punt?
> je reageert namelijk op een citaat over de vertaling van het woord _athest_ naar het msa arabisch volgens een nederlands/arabisch woordenboek..
> dat gaat verder niet over hoe moslims aankijken tegen het woord _kaafir_ of wat de islamitische betekenis ervan is..
> 
> -----------
> 
> waarom zou ik onderscheid maken tussen athesten? 
> zit er dan zo'n groot verschil in het athesme tussen jou, charlus en naam?


Werkelijk zeldzaam hoe jij kan draaien en kronkelen. Paling in emmer snot.

Woorden hebben tegenwoordig 3 betekenisklassen?

Verder gewoon niet ingaan op wat Tomas stelt. Doen of je niet begrijpend kan lezen.

Alle trucs komen weer uit de kast. Gaaap zo vervelend.

----------


## mark61

> De strekking is dat zij niet de naam dragen van hun 'profeet' of 'God'. Dat is een feit. 
> 
> 
> Welke verschillende Arabische woorden?


Oei, dat weet ik niet meer. Jij toch wel? Nasrani is er n dacht ik, mesihi slaat niet op personen maar op jaartelling? Ben het al weer kwijt.

Jezus Christus is geen profeet van het christendom? Lastig. Andere profeten heeft het christendom nl. niet.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Ait is een would-be schriftgeleerde en exegeet. Daar stel ik qua taalvaardigheid wat hogere eisen aan.


Niet draaien Hokus Pokus, je valt selectief over zaken, dat is niet de eerste keer uiteraard want ik ken je al langer dan vandaag.




> - Namen kun je geven, termen kun je bezigen of gebruiken. 
> - Koefar is een naam door mohammedanen gegeven aan niet-mohammedanen, dat is niet hoe wij ons zelf noemen. 
> We zijn er ook niet van gediend.
> Moslims begrijpen dat wel, mohammedanen niet.


Je gaat voorbij aan de aya in de koran. Mohammedanen is geen correcte term. 
Verder, herhaling, tweede keer, zit je hier op islam en meer, en wordt hier derhalve de islamitische betekenis gehanteerd. Het lijkt me toch dat jij met je silly, enemy, war retoriek geen bezwaar hebt tegen de classificatie niet-moslim (kafir).

----------


## IbnRushd

> Huh? De bijbel is in alle talen evenveel waard, of even heilig, if at all. Grieks, Hebreeuws of Latijn zijn in ieder geval geen heilige talen.
> 
> Al lag dat voor katholieken vroeger anders.
> 
> Bovendien weet jij net zo goed als ik dat aan het Arabisch een speciale status wordt toegekend. Het is de taal die bij uitstek geschikt is om God's woord weer te geven; dat kan nooit helemaal goed vertaald worden; etc. Dat betekent dus dat Arabisch een status aparte heeft.
> 
> Wat dan weer onzin is voor een godsdienst die geacht wordt universeel te zijn. Dan moet hij net zo goed toegankelijk zijn in het Fins. Magoed, die discussie hadden we geloof ik al es gehad.


De Koran is potisch en prozasch geopenbaard. Dat kun je niet zomaar vertalen. Nee, dat s niet te vertalen. Daarom zijn al die vertalingen niet evenveel waard als de originele Koran. Dat is n.

Nummer twee is het feit dat al die vertalingen van de Bijbel inhoudelijk van elkaar verschillen. Ook de bijbel van vorige eeuw verschilt van de bijbel van nu. Niet in hoofdlijnen, maar wel in essentile details.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Oei, dat weet ik niet meer. Jij toch wel? Nasrani is er n dacht ik, mesihi slaat niet op personen maar op jaartelling? Ben het al weer kwijt.


_Nasraniyyu_ of _mesihiyyu_ betekent inderdaad christen.




> Jezus Christus is geen profeet van het christendom? Lastig. Andere profeten heeft het christendom nl. niet.


Er bestaan stromingen in het christendom die Jezus als een boodschapper/profeet zien, en niet als een God.

Ik snap niet wat je precies bedoelt met 'andere profeten heeft het christendom niet'? Ik kan er wel op ageren dat het christendom wl joodse profeten erkent en dus in gelooft, maar iets zegt me dat dat je punt niet is.

----------


## Rourchid

> Druif, heb je niet door dat je hier uitgebreid (en terecht  ) Snow en Ait zit tegen te spreken met hun 'kafir' is een neutrale aanduiding?


Nops
Ingevoegd heb ik bij mijn verwijzen naar de post van At Ayt de term '_formeel benoemen'_ (--> _formele geldigheid -->_ link van At Ayt --> shari'a!). Aangevuld heb ik met de _semantische geldigheid_ van kafir (pragma!) die overigens een joods equivalent heeft :
Hebr._tippeshim =_ Ar. _bulh_
Hebr. _gelashim =_ Ar. _jahilun_

----------


## ronald

> Nops
> Ingevoegd heb ik bij mijn verwijzen naar de post van At Ayt de term '_formeel benoemen'_ (--> _formele geldigheid -->_ link van At Ayt --> shari'a!). Aangevuld heb ik met de _semantische geldigheid_ van kafir (pragma!) die overigens een joods equivalent heeft :
> Hebr._tippeshim =_ Ar. _bulh_
> Hebr. _gelashim =_ Ar. _jahilun_


כופר
Voldoet ook.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Niet draaien Hokus Pokus, je valt selectief over zaken, dat is niet de eerste keer uiteraard want ik ken je al langer dan vandaag.
> 
> 
> 
> Je gaat voorbij aan de aya in de koran. Mohammedanen is geen correcte term. 
> Verder, herhaling, tweede keer, zit je hier op islam en meer, en wordt hier derhalve de islamitische betekenis gehanteerd. Het lijkt me toch dat jij met je silly, enemy, war retoriek geen bezwaar hebt tegen de classificatie niet-moslim (kafir).


Kort samengevat:
Kafir noemen mohammedanen tegenwoordig moslims, om niet nodeloos aanstoot te geven.
Mohammedanen noemen kafir nog steeds kafir, omdat het ze de reet zal roesten.
De rest, aya incluis, zijn praatjes voor de vaak.
Moeilijk ?
Niet echt toch:



> Moslims begrijpen dat wel, mohammedanen niet.

----------


## Rabi'ah.

> Er is wel een neutrale uitdruikking voor niet-moslim in het Osmaans, bestaande uit Arabische elementen maar ik denk dat het een neologisme is en dat geen moslim dat kent:
> 
> gayri musluman.
> .


ghair- (met een ghain) betekent niets anders dan niet-, dus het betekent gewoon niet-moslim.

Iedereen met een beetje kennis van het Arabisch weet wat dat betekent. Dus er zullen heel veel moslims zijn die dat begrip kennen.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door mark61
> 
> 
> Jezus Christus is geen profeet van het christendom? Lastig. Andere profeten heeft het christendom nl. niet.
> 
> 
> Er bestaan stromingen in het christendom die Jezus als een boodschapper/profeet zien, en niet als een God.


Ben jij Snowwhite? 
But seriously, welke stromingen dan? Dat zijn wat jou betreft de stromingen die het bij het juiste eind hebben? 
Jezus als "een God" zien, daar kan volgens mij geen enkele Christen zich in vinden. Je zult bedoelen: de zoon van god.

----------


## Tomas

> Ben jij Snowwhite? 
> But seriously, welke stromingen dan? Dat zijn wat jou betreft de stromingen die het bij het juiste eind hebben? 
> Jezus als "een God" zien, daar kan volgens mij geen enkele Christen zich in vinden. Je zult bedoelen: de zoon van god.


Je hebt net zoveel "beelden" van jezus als er christenen zijn. Zelfs binnen dezelfde kerk zien mensen jezus verschillend. Dankzij het feit dat ze er niet veel over nadenken en nog minder over praten onderling, is dat meestal geen probleem. 

het meest gangbaar beeld is dat Jezus Gods personage is als mens op aarde. Met alle gebreken en gedoen van dien dat hoort bij het mens zijn. Maar desondanks voor christenen de weg naar verlossing. Geen profeet, ook niet echt de zoon van god, en ook niet echt god zelf. Iets inbetween dus.

----------


## Rourchid

> Sorry. Je Begrijpend leesvermogen is te laag. Ga ik me verders niet meer mee vermoeien.


Niet van toepassing : je blijft de door At Ayt gestelde vraag over je eigen identiteit ontwijken.

----------


## Rourchid

> כופר


In het arabisch vertaald is dit 'mulhid' [ملحد] dat het meest gebruikte woord is in het arabisch is voor 'Gdsloochenaar' en dat onderverdeeld wordt in 'kafir' [كافر], 'watani' [وثني] en 'zandiq' [زنديق].

----------


## Rourchid

> Kort samengevat:
> Kafir noemen mohammedanen tegenwoordig moslims, om niet nodeloos aanstoot te geven.
> Mohammedanen noemen kafir nog steeds kafir, omdat het ze de reet zal roesten.
> De rest, aya incluis, zijn praatjes voor de vaak.
> Moeilijk ?
> Niet echt toch:


De term mohammedanen wordt anno 2008 gebruikt op neonazistische websites teneinde te suggereren dat _alle_ moslims Mohammed (vzmh) aanbidden zoals _sommige_ Christenen Jezus (vzmh) aanbidden.

Cultureel bezien worden niet-moslims door moslims benoemd als wat ze wel zijn.
Echter een Gdsloochenaar die doelbewust de islam aan valt wordt benoemd als _kafir_.

----------


## Rourchid

> ghair- (met een ghain) betekent niets anders dan niet-, dus het betekent gewoon niet-moslim.
> 
> Iedereen met een beetje kennis van het Arabisch weet wat dat betekent. Dus er zullen heel veel moslims zijn die dat begrip kennen.


Correct, meestal gebruik je ook het lidwoord erbij :غير المسلمين

----------


## H.P.Pas

> [SIZE=2]De term mohammedanen wordt anno 2008 gebruikt op neonazistische websites


Anno 1960 was hij algemeen gangbaar.
De kafir passen zich aan, waar ik overigens niets tegen heb.
Nu de mohammedanen nog.

----------


## At Ayt

> Sorry. Je Begrijpend leesvermogen is te laag. Ga ik me verders niet meer mee vermoeien.


dat was gisteren.. mischien heb je vandaag wat meer energie..

laten we de draad weer oppakken :

op basis van het nederlands-arabisch woordenboek stelde ik dat er niks mis mee is om _kaafir_ te gebruiken als benaming voor _athest_ omdat in dit woordenboek _athest_ vertaald wordt met _kaafir_..

vervolgens concludeerde jij hierop dat ik geestelijk armoedig ben en geen onderscheid kan maken.. 
waarop jou de vraag gesteld werd waarom er onderscheid gemaakt moet worden tussen athesten en of er zo'n groot verschil zit in het athesme tussen jou, charlus en naam..
mischien dat je vandaag wel antwoord kunt geven en het niet te vermoeiend voor je is..  :Smilie:

----------


## Charlus

> Er bestaan stromingen in het christendom die Jezus als een boodschapper/profeet zien, en niet als een God.





> zoals sommige Christenen Jezus (vzmh) aanbidden


Domme Christenen van een type waarvan er op de hele wereld een stuk of twintig rondlopen. Het type dat de bijbel falikant verkeerd begrepen heeft. Honderden, ja duizenden Christelijke stromingen zien het wel goed.

----------


## Rourchid

> Anno 1960 was hij algemeen gangbaar.
> De kafir passen zich aan, waar ik overigens niets tegen heb.
> Nu de mohammedanen nog.


Van 1950 tot 1962 dienden ongeveer 30.000 Nederlandse militairen voor korte of langere periode op _Nieuw-Guinea_. 
Bron : http://www.collectie.legermuseum.nl/...n/i001999.html

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas




> Kort samengevat:
> Kafir noemen mohammedanen tegenwoordig moslims, om niet nodeloos aanstoot te geven.


Sommige niet-islamieten noemen moslims nog steeds mohammedanen zie bijv. de posting van Rourchid anno 2008, het is gewoon simpelweg een onjuiste term.

22:78 *Hij heeft u Moslims genoemd voorheen en in dit Boek,* opdat Onze boodschapper getuige over u zij, en dat gij getuige moogt zijn over de mensheid.




> Mohammedanen noemen kafir nog steeds kafir, omdat het ze de reet zal roesten.
> De rest, aya incluis, zijn praatjes voor de vaak.


Het woord koefar staat in meerdere vervoegingen in de Koran, dat is de reden waarom als men dingen vanuit islamitisch perspektief bespreekt, de niet moslims als koefar betiteld. Als ik over straat loop, zeg ik heus geen kafir tegen jou. In de meeste gevallen speelt in de interactie op straat, winkel of elders in de maatschappij, het geloof geen rol. Als ik een half gesneden melkwit bestel bij de juffrouw achter de toonbank, heb ik het toch ook niet over een kafira? 




> Moeilijk ?


Jij doet moeilijk, en verongelijkt. Je beticht ons valselijk dat het ons geen r… kan roesten. Je past immers de wiki normen hier aan, waar de islamitische interpretatie zou moeten gelden op islam en meer (derde keer).




> Ait is een would-be schriftgeleerde en exegeet.


Hij staat er bijna helemaal alleen voor hier. Ayt doet gewoon zijn best om mensen van informatie te voorzien. Verder geven nog Ayt nog anderen hier fatwa's. Wij zijn daar toe helemaal niet bevoegd. De fatwa's die geplaatst worden komen van sheikh's.

Moge Allah SWT hem belonen Amien.

----------


## mark61

> ghair- (met een ghain) betekent niets anders dan niet-, dus het betekent gewoon niet-moslim.
> 
> Iedereen met een beetje kennis van het Arabisch weet wat dat betekent. Dus er zullen heel veel moslims zijn die dat begrip kennen.


Juist.

Des te opvallender dat je het nooit, maar dan ook nooit gebruikt ziet worden.

----------


## Snowwhite

(Goedemiddag Mark)




> Je begrijpt jezelf niet helemaal. Kafir is een pejoratieve aanduiding, zoals je duidelijk kan zien in Rourchid's ellenlange post met betekenisvarianten. Ze zijn allemaal negatief. Een kafir is een 'bedekker', nl. van de waarheid; iemand die willens en wetens de waarheid ontkend (en dus gaat branden, maar dit terzijde).


Ik moest eerst even pejoratief opzoeken, met google.nl kreeg ik slechts 12 resultaten!!!!!!!!! Een woord wat negatieve associaties oproept.

Ik zei, kafir betekent een niet-moslim, een ongelovige aan de islam dus. In feite behoren alle niet-moslims tot de koefar, christenen, joden, hindoes, boedhisten etc. Maar meestal worden Joden en Christenen aangeduid met de mensen van het boek.

Nergens heb ik het woord negatief of neutraal gebruikt, laat dit even duidelijk zijn. 
Stel we nemen de betekenis die Rourchid heeft geplaatst te weten "bedekker van de waarheid". Wat is hier negatief aan voor jou? Volg mijn redenatie.

De Koran is het woord van Allah, Kalam Allah.
De Koran is dus de Waarheid.

Iemand die dus de Koran verwerpt, en de Waarheid ontkent of bedekt is daarom een niet-moslim (kafir).
Als Kafir dus negatief is in jouw visie, dan houdt dat dus in, dat ik niet mag vinden dat de Koran de waarheid is, en dat alle andere religies dwalenden zijn. Het ene is namelijk inherent aan het andere.
Dit houdt weer in dat jij dan degene bent die een negatieve smaak in zijn mond heeft over dat moslims de Koran en Allah als de juiste leidraad zien en Waarheid, want men mag geen onderscheid maken tussen moslim en kafir volgens jou, omdat het woord kafir pejoratief is volgens jou. 
Het een en ander is in tegenspraak met elkaar.
Iedere gelovige, zal de ander als dwalende zien. Zie ook bijv. het vleesetende versus vegetarier voorbeeld uit de veda's.
Aangezien jij Mark, jezelf niet ziet als een moslim, en dat wil je ook helemaal niet, is derhalve een niet-moslim/kafir/bedekker van de (islamitische) waarheid, nooit negatief vanuit je eigen optiek, als dat wel het geval was, dan wilde je moslim zijn.




> Dat ligt toch een beetje lastig omdat Arabisch wel de heilige taal van de Koran is, en vertaalde Korans niet 'liturgisch' kunnen worden gebruikt. Dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld en de rest maar moet zien. Hun taal is nl. inferieur.


Jij zegt dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld, maar dat is je eigen interpretatie. Een uitspraak moet gestaafd worden door een bewijs (daliel) uit bijvoorbeeld de Koran of soenna en niet gebaseerd worden op eigen conclusies.

In de Koran staat:

34:28. En Wij hebben u slechts gezonden als een brenger van blijde tijdingen en een waarschuwer voor het gehele mensdom; maar de meeste mensen begrijpen het niet. 

In een overlevering staat (gedeeltelijk):

Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah

Every Prophet used to be sent to his nation exclusively but I have been sent to all mankind.

Bukhari

De boodschap is dus niet voor arabieren alleen bedoeld, en zoals ik al zei is er geen racisme in de islam en geen plek voor nationalisme, dat heet asabiyah in het arabisch. De oorspronkelijke insteek in deze draad was immers het woordje racisme van Naam. In de Koran staat:

49:13. O, mensdom! Wij hebben u uit man en vrouw geschapen en Wij hebben u tot volkeren en stammen gemaakt, opdat gij elkander moogt kennen. Voorzeker, de godvruchtigste onder u is de eerwaardigste bij Allah. Voorwaar, Allah is Alwetend, Alkennend.

Hieruit volgt dat een arabier niet beter is dan een niet arabier, maar degene die het meest Godsvruchtig is.

The Last Sermon of Prophet Muhammad SAAWS

All mankind is from Adam and Eve, an Arab has no superiority over a non-Arab nor a non-Arab has any superiority over an Arab; also a white has no superiority over black nor a black has any superiority over white except by piety and good action. Learn that every Muslim is a brother to every Muslim and that the Muslims constitute one brotherhood. Nothing shall be legitimate to a Muslim which belongs to a fellow Muslim unless it was given freely and willingly. Do not, therefore, do injustice to yourselves.

(groetjes) Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

@T




> Waarom vind jij dat Marokkanen niks aan hun geestelijke arremoede kunnen doen? Mankeert hen iets? Iets genetisch? Leg eens uit.


Jij beweert van alles en nog wat Tomas.

"De enclave riedel" die ontstaan is door hersenspoeling van de sekuliere media, houdt in dat camping Nederlanders, denken dat Marokkanen niet integreren en dat ze derhalve niets van andere religies weten, of zoals Maarten het stelde bij de website meerdere goden, het wellicht te moeilijk of gevoelig voor Marokkanen ligt om andere religies te leren kennen. 
Ayt is hier in Nederland geboren, dus hij heeft in Nederland op school gezeten, dus hij heeft zowel surinamers, hindoestanen, christenen, hollanders, marokkanen, turken en al wat meer in de klas gehad. 
Wat denk jij nou eigenlijk dat Ayt nooit op het schoolplein met een blank jongetje stond te kletsen?
Denk jij dat op scholen niet wordt onderwezen over andere religies?
Het hele schoolprogramma is doordrengt met Darwinisme en het sekuliere/humanistische gedachtegoed.
*Marokkanen die in NL naar school zijn geweest, zijn dus over het algemeen goed op de hoogte van andere levensbeschouwingen.*

Het is dus NIET Ayt die hier een beperkte kijk heeft op de zaken, maar jij, die boordevol vooroordelen zit over vermeende geestelijk armoedes van Marokkanen.




> Nee, ik vind het ook best. Het toont alleen je geestelijke armoede aan dat je geen onderscheidt kan maken. Dat het allemaal hetzelfde is in jou beperkte kijk. Kan jij ook niks aan doen, lijkt mij.


En wat denk je nou, dat wij het verschil niet weten tussen hindoeisme en boedhisme? Het waren anders wel jouw vriendjes Naam en Mark die deze door elkaar husselden en met een wikipedia pagina kwamen over naraka in boedhisme i.p.v. hindoeisme (Laat maar de hokus pokus versie).

----------


## mark61

> Verder, herhaling, tweede keer, zit je hier op islam en meer, en wordt hier derhalve de islamitische betekenis gehanteerd. Het lijkt me toch dat jij met je silly, enemy, war retoriek geen bezwaar hebt tegen de classificatie niet-moslim (kafir).



Herhaling, tweede keer, de term kafir wordt alleen PEJORATIEF gebruikt.

Overigens is ook in de islam het woord 'muhammadi' wel gebruikt voor 'islamitisch', maar laat ik het niet nodeloos compliceren.

----------


## mark61

> Cultureel bezien worden niet-moslims door moslims benoemd als wat ze wel zijn.


En dat is? 

Draaikont. Ongeloveloos.

----------


## mark61

> Ik moest eerst even pejoratief opzoeken, met google.nl kreeg ik slechts 12 resultaten!!!!!!!!! Een woord wat negatieve associaties oproept.


Dan kan je niet zoeken. Ik kreeg er: Resultaten 1 - 10 van circa 7.520 voor pejoratief, en 20.600 op Altavista, dat dan ook een betere zoekmachine is.




> Nergens heb ik het woord negatief of neutraal gebruikt, laat dit even duidelijk zijn.


Dat beweer ik niet; het wordt _in de koran_ negatief gebruikt, zoals je in Rourchid's post kan lezen. Vermoeiend.




> Stel we nemen de betekenis die Rourchid heeft geplaatst te weten "bedekker van de waarheid". Wat is hier negatief aan voor jou? Volg mijn redenatie.


Wat denk je zelf?




> De Koran is het woord van Allah, Kalam Allah.
> De Koran is dus de Waarheid.
> 
> Iemand die dus de Koran verwerpt, en de Waarheid ontkent of bedekt is daarom een niet-moslim (kafir).


Yeps, gelovigen zijn goed, ongelovigen slecht. Per definitie immers.




> Als Kafir dus negatief is in jouw visie, dan houdt dat dus in, dat ik niet mag vinden dat de Koran de waarheid is,


Niet-in-mijn-visie, maar in die van de koran / Allah.

Nee hoor, dat mag best. Maar accepteer de consequenties en leuter er verder niet over.




> Iedere gelovige, zal de ander als dwalende zien.


Ja. Vind je dat niet grappig?




> Jij zegt dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld,


Nee, dat zeg ik niet. Lezen.




> De boodschap is dus niet voor arabieren alleen bedoeld,


Waarom heeft een koran die niet in het Arabisch is dan geen liturgische geldigheid?

----------


## mark61

> De Koran is potisch en prozasch geopenbaard. Dat kun je niet zomaar vertalen. Nee, dat s niet te vertalen. Daarom zijn al die vertalingen niet evenveel waard als de originele Koran. Dat is n.


Dus de boodschap kan alleen door Arabieren worden begrepen. Is de enig mogelijke conclusie. En dan nog niet eens door alle Arabieren.




> Nummer twee is het feit dat al die vertalingen van de Bijbel inhoudelijk van elkaar verschillen. Ook de bijbel van vorige eeuw verschilt van de bijbel van nu. Niet in hoofdlijnen, maar wel in essentile details.


Je verwart vertaling met nieuwe versie in dezelfde taal. Bizar.

----------


## mark61

> *Marokkanen die in NL naar school zijn geweest, zijn dus over het algemeen goed op de hoogte van andere levensbeschouwingen.*


Volstrekt gelul. Op NL scholen wordt vrijwel niets tot geheel niets over andere godsdiensten onderwezen. Aangezien moslims meer dan gemiddeld vijandig staan tegenover andere geloven weten die zo mogelijk nog minder dan Hollanders.




> Het waren anders wel jouw vriendjes Naam en Mark die deze door elkaar husselden en met een wikipedia pagina kwamen over naraka in boedhisme i.p.v. hindoeisme (Laat maar de hokus pokus versie).


Dat precies jouw volkomen onwetendheid en gebrek aan begripsvermogen aantoonde.

----------


## Snowwhite

Dat zijn je eigen woorden Mark:

Dat ligt toch een beetje lastig omdat Arabisch wel de heilige taal van de Koran is, en vertaalde Korans niet 'liturgisch' kunnen worden gebruikt. *Dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld* en de rest maar moet zien. Hun taal is nl. inferieur.

Verder was de insteek het woord racisme van Naam, en ga je totaal voorbij aan de koranteksten die ik gegeven heb.

En jij kunt toch ook engels?

----------


## Snowwhite

> Het waren anders wel jouw vriendjes Naam en Mark die deze door elkaar husselden en met een wikipedia pagina kwamen over naraka in boedhisme i.p.v. hindoeisme (Laat maar de hokus pokus versie).





> Dat precies jouw volkomen onwetendheid en gebrek aan begripsvermogen aantoonde.


Waarom lieg je glashard Mark? Of ben je nog steeds in de ban van de hindoestaanse vrouw?

Jullie hadden wikipedia naraka BOEDHISME geplaatst, ga zelf maar kijken.

Bovendien kan jij geen sanskriet en studeer jij niet de hele dag op dit onderwerp, wat in mijn familie wel gebeurd.

Je liegt gewoon GLASHARD, ongelovelijk.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Yeps, gelovigen zijn goed, ongelovigen slecht. Per definitie immers.


Dat is met alle soorten gelovigen zo, en INHERENT aan OVERTUIGING. 

Hieruit volgt dat jij geen OVERTUIGING accepteert, dus jij bent degene die intolerant is hier.

Jantje houdt van tomatensoep en pietje van groentesoep, mag jantje dan groentesoep niet te vreten vinden?

----------


## Snowwhite

Glashard en met een uitgestreken smoel.

----------


## IbnRushd

> Dus de boodschap kan alleen door Arabieren worden begrepen. Is de enig mogelijke conclusie. En dan nog niet eens door alle Arabieren.


Eh, wat moet de boodschap zijn als ik het over pozie en proza heb? D boodschap is in alle talen te vertalen, de 'welsprekendheid', 'onnavolgbare schoonheid' van de Koran niet. Duidelijk?




> Je verwart vertaling met nieuwe versie in dezelfde taal. Bizar.


Ik leg je gewoon uit dat al die vertalingen tot inhoudelijke verschillen leiden. Het doet er niet toe wat voor namen je eraan toevoegt, zoals 'nieuwe versie', het feit blijft dat er geen n verheven Bijbel bestaat. Zo lees je dat er christenen zijn die de bijbel van katholieken verbranden. Dus dat er sprake is van heiligheid in alle bijbels is niet helemaal waar.

----------


## naam

> Glashard en met een uitgestreken smoel.


Zeg mohammedaanse hou eens op met dat kaffer, kafir gedoe. 

Je kunt weg zeggen dat kaffer en kafir niet het hetzelfde betekenen, maar de joden waren er eerder dan de mohammedanen dus die het woord kaffer was er eerst dan kafir. En ze lijken ook nog op elkaar, hoe kan dat?

----------


## naam

> Waarom lieg je glashard Mark? Of ben je nog steeds in de ban van de hindoestaanse vrouw?
> 
> Jullie hadden wikipedia naraka BOEDHISME geplaatst, ga zelf maar kijken.
> 
> Bovendien kan jij geen sanskriet en studeer jij niet de hele dag op dit onderwerp, wat in mijn familie wel gebeurd.
> 
> Je liegt gewoon GLASHARD, ongelovelijk.


Het is ongelofelijk, en in mijn familie gebeurt is met een T.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Ook de bijbel van vorige eeuw verschilt van de bijbel van nu.


Dat is onvermijdelijk, ook als er gn nieuwe vertalingen gemaakt zouden worden.
Als we nu de Statenvertaling lezen treft ons een buitennissig taalgebruik, dat nooit als zodanig bedoeld is geweest. Het Nederlands heeft zich de afgelopen 400 jaar nogal veranderd.

----------


## Tomas

> @T
> Het is dus NIET Ayt die hier een beperkte kijk heeft op de zaken, maar jij,


Ja, ik ben zeer zeker ook beperkt. Maar zie nog wel enig verrschil tussen een boedist en een mohammnedaan. Ik noem ze niet allemaal hetzelfde. Bijvoorbeeld. Een kleine stap. Maar wel een begin.




> ...die boordevol vooroordelen zit over vermeende geestelijk armoedes van Marokkanen.


Wat heb jij toch tegen Marokkanen? Zelf heb ik geen problemen met marokkanen. Noch duitsers trouwens. Hun Bier is beter dan het onze. Bratwurst heb ik het niet zo op, maar dat is gewoon een persoonlijke smaak. Nationaliteiten zeggen mij niet zoveel.

Magoed. Hoe kom je toch bij al dat racistische gegeneraliseer? 





> En wat denk je nou, dat wij het verschil niet weten tussen hindoeisme en boedhisme? Het waren anders wel jouw vriendjes Naam en Mark die deze door elkaar husselden en met een wikipedia pagina kwamen over naraka in boedhisme i.p.v. hindoeisme (Laat maar de hokus pokus versie).


Ik had het tegen Ait. Maagoed, ik begrijp dat dat voor jou betekent dat het tegen iedere -eh- -eh- Marokkaan? Moslim? whatever, gericht is. 

Ik had het tegen hem omdat ie zelf geen andere woorden nodig acht om alles wat niet islamitisch een aparte naam te geven. Hij snapt niet eens het verschil tussen religies en individuele mensen. Magoed, dat gaat over Ait en z'n gebreken. Waarom jij je daarover aangesproken voelt ontgaat me.

Wat die link met het Boedisme hier mee te maken heeft ontgaat me. En interesseer me eigenlijk ook niet zo.




> Voor hen die het kastelegoed van Duchesse hebben verlaten en naar de camping zijn vertrokken: raconte moi avec qui tu marches.


Marokkanen, Duitsers en Campingmensen haat je, is nu wel genoegzaam bekend. Het waarom is nog altijd onduidelijk.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Yeps, gelovigen zijn goed, ongelovigen slecht. Per definitie immers.
> 
> 
> Dat is met alle soorten gelovigen zo, en INHERENT aan OVERTUIGING.


Ja, jullie overtuigden hebben er met zijn allen een treurig dolhuis van gemaakt, dat mag gezegd.  :moe:  


In een redelijk universum oogsten jullie allemaal wat je de ander toedenkt. 
Doch die Verhltnisse, sie sind nicht so..

----------


## At Ayt

> omdat ie zelf geen andere woorden nodig acht om alles wat niet islamitisch een aparte naam te geven. Hij snapt niet eens het verschil tussen religies en individuele mensen.


en weer liegen..

----------


## At Ayt

> Zeg mohammedaanse hou eens op met dat kaffer, kafir gedoe.


alleen jij hebt het steeds over kaffer.. snowwhite gebruikt die term niet dus wat zit je te zeuren?

op een islaamforum worden islamitische termen gebruikt en daar vallen _kaafir_ en _koefr_ ook tussen.. als je daar problemen mee hebt kun je vertrekken..

----------


## At Ayt

> Dit houdt weer in dat jij dan degene bent die een negatieve smaak in zijn mond heeft over dat moslims de Koran en Allah als de juiste leidraad zien en Waarheid, want men mag geen onderscheid maken tussen moslim en kafir volgens jou, omdat het woord kafir pejoratief is volgens jou. 
> Het een en ander is in tegenspraak met elkaar.
> Iedere gelovige, zal de ander als dwalende zien. Zie ook bijv. het vleesetende versus vegetarier voorbeeld uit de veda's.
> Aangezien jij Mark, jezelf niet ziet als een moslim, en dat wil je ook helemaal niet, is derhalve een niet-moslim/kafir/bedekker van de (islamitische) waarheid, nooit negatief vanuit je eigen optiek, als dat wel het geval was, dan wilde je moslim zijn.


 :duim:

----------


## Snowwhite

@Naam




> Het is ongelofelijk, en in mijn familie gebeurt is met een T.


Klopt





> Zeg mohammedaanse hou eens op met dat kaffer, kafir gedoe. 
> 
> Je kunt weg zeggen dat kaffer en kafir niet het hetzelfde betekenen, maar de joden waren er eerder dan de mohammedanen dus die het woord kaffer was er eerst dan kafir. En ze lijken ook nog op elkaar, hoe kan dat?


Weer niet goed gelezen, nogmaals derde keer (maar dat zijn we wel gewend met jou)




> Het woord kaffer komt waarschijnlijk van het Hebreeuwse (en Jiddische) woord 'kofer', dat staat voor 'ketter', in het bijzonder een jood die gelooft in iets dat niet met het jodendom verenigbaar is, en van het Arabische woord "kafir", dat ongeveer dezelfde betekenis heeft.


Het Jiddische woord is KOFER en niet KAFFER. Bovendien ben jij degene die deze valse interpretatie hier ter sprake heeft gebracht.

Dus LEZEN Naam, en svp niet draaien (maar ook dat zijn we gewend van jou).

----------


## Snowwhite

@Tomas




> Ja, ik ben zeer zeker ook beperkt. Maar zie nog wel enig verrschil tussen een boedist en een mohammnedaan. Ik noem ze niet allemaal hetzelfde. Bijvoorbeeld. Een kleine stap. Maar wel een begin.


Oh dus omdat ik iemand die niet-moslim is kafir noem, zie ik geen verschil tussen een boedhist en een hindoe? Waar slaat dit op? Een term of een naam geven is 1 ding en verschillen zien is een ander. Jij heet tomas en naam heet naam en jullie zijn allebei mannen, zit er geen verschil tussen jullie? Slaat nergens op wat je zegt.




> Wat heb jij toch tegen Marokkanen? Zelf heb ik geen problemen met marokkanen.


Waar staat dat ik wat tegen Marokkanen heb? Jij bent helemaal gek, dat intellectuelen als Charles en Hokus Pokus naar jouw camping zijn vertrokken, amazing..

Jij was toch degene die Ayt betichtte van geestelijke armoede?




> Nee, ik vind het ook best. Het toont alleen je geestelijke armoede aan dat je geen onderscheidt kan maken. Dat het allemaal hetzelfde is in jou beperkte kijk. Kan jij ook niks aan doen, lijkt mij.





> Ik had het tegen hem omdat ie zelf geen andere woorden nodig acht om alles wat niet islamitisch een aparte naam te geven. Hij snapt niet eens het verschil tussen religies en individuele mensen. Magoed, dat gaat over Ait en z'n gebreken.


Wie zegt dat Ayt geen verschil weet tussen de religies? Dat je iemand kafir noemt ongeacht zijn/haar religie, wil niet zeggen dat je geen verschil ziet. My oh my met wie praat ik eigenlijk..




> Waarom jij je daarover aangesproken voelt ontgaat me.


Even je geheugen opfrissen met je leugens die je plaatst:




> 22 januari 2008, 23:59
> 
> Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat. Maar DIT is precies wat ik bedoel. Misschien zie je wat ik bedoel wel bij haar?


Leugenaar, ik heb 3 religies in mijn familie. Je bent de grootste leugenaar hier van dit forum.

----------


## naam

> @Naam
> 
> 
> 
> Klopt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heb toch ff wat meer gezocht.

Je hebt gelijk, het woord kaffer heeft inderdaad niets met kofer en kafir te maken.


1054. Een kaffer. 
Een scheldwoord, dat de beteekenis heeft van boer, lomperd, schooier, schoelje. Met den stam der Kaffers (van Arab. kfir, ongeloovige, heiden; fr. cafre uit spa.-portug. cafre, barbaar) in Zuid-Afrika heeft dat woord niets te maken1). Het is ontleend aan het Bargoensch en beteekent in eigenlijken zin dorpsbewoner, boer als afleiding van kaff, dorp, verkort uit het hebr. kfr, dorp2). Zie Kster Henke, 29: kaf, dorp; Teirl. Bargoensch 30: kaffer, boer; Onze Volkstaal III, 196: kaffer, boer; Zondagsblad van het Volk, 6 Sept. 1913, p. 1, k. 1: Willem hield den kaffer aan de praat. De kaffer dat was de nieuwe logementsbaas; Jong. 14; 20: Die moffen zeggen doe tegen onze lieve Heer, daaran kunje merken dat 't kaffers bennen, want welk Christenmensch spreekt z'n Opperwezen nou zoo an?; ook bl. 295; Landl. 225; 342; 357; 356: Die boere, die kaffers, die late je met liefde crepeeren vlak voor d'r lui hofstee; Dsch. 8; 38: Dan zal-ie krijge, wat 'k 'm wensch, die kaffer; Prikk. V, 11: Helpen moet je ons, kaffer! Ndl. Wdb. VII, 862. Voor Zuid-Nederland vgl. Waasch Idiot. 318: kaffer, spotnaam, boer. Ook in het hd. is kaffer in dezen zin sedert 1750 bekend3


Kofer en kafir hebben wel dezelfde betekenis.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>het woord kaffer heeft inderdaad niets met kofer en kafir te maken<...>


Je hebt niet aangegeven wat je bron in deze is (het PC Woordenboek der Nederlandse Taal?). Google en Wikipedia zijn je vrienden:



> Het woord kaffer komt waarschijnlijk van het Hebreeuwse (en Jiddische) woord 'kofer', dat staat voor 'ketter', in het bijzonder een jood die gelooft in iets dat niet met het jodendom verenigbaar is, en van het Arabische woord "kafir", dat ongeveer dezelfde betekenis heeft; andere mogelijke vertalingen zijn ongelovige of godslasteraar. Het wordt vaak met de benaming K-woord aangeduid. Het woord wordt in Afrika (vooral Zuid-Afrika) als een bijzonder kwetsend scheldwoord beschouwd. Degene die het gebruikt geeft openlijk blijk van racisme.


Misschien heeft iemand al eerder in dit topic bovenstaande geplaatst. Heb ik verder niet gecontroleerd.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Dat is met alle soorten gelovigen zo, en INHERENT aan OVERTUIGING. 
> 
> Hieruit volgt dat jij geen OVERTUIGING accepteert, dus jij bent degene die intolerant is hier.


Elk eerllijk en normaal begaafd mens weet, dat zijn overtuigingen op zijn hoogst voorlopig kunnen zijn.
Overtuigingen die op kosten van de eerlijkheid gehandhaafd worden, wat nogal eens voorkomt, accepteer ik inderdaad niet. Recht op overtuiging is wat mij betreft onlosmakelijk met plicht tot twijfel verbonden.


De Nederlandse taal is wijzer dan zijn gebruikers: 'overtuigd' is een beeldspraak, die uit de zeilvaart stamt. Overtuigde schepen komen niet ver.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>Dat ligt toch een beetje lastig omdat Arabisch wel de heilige taal van de Koran is, en vertaalde Korans niet 'liturgisch' kunnen worden gebruikt. *Dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld* en de rest maar moet zien. Hun taal is nl. inferieur.<...>


Verwarrend. Bedoeld als voorbeeldjes van onjuiste beweringen of sta je er zelf achter? Dat de boodschap afkomstig is van n of meerdere Arabieren en is bedoeld voor andere Arabieren, lijkt me duidelijk. Anders had god wel een universeel medium gebruikt ipv. zo ontstellend kneuterig te hannesen met lokale profeten en een boodschap in een taal die door niemand ter wereld te doorgronden is, tenzij je toevallig een 8e eeuwse Arabier bent.

----------


## Rourchid

> Verwarrend. Bedoeld als voorbeeldjes van onjuiste beweringen of sta je er zelf achter? Dat de boodschap afkomstig is van n of meerdere Arabieren en is bedoeld voor andere Arabieren, lijkt me duidelijk. Anders had god wel een universeel medium gebruikt ipv. zo ontstellend kneuterig te hannesen met lokale profeten en een boodschap in een taal die door niemand ter wereld te doorgronden is, tenzij je toevallig een 8e eeuwse Arabier bent.


De koran komt rechtsreeks van Allah SWT en is als arabische koran voor iedereen bedoeld in de zin dat wanneer de Koran in het arabisch voorgedragen of gelezen wordt dit een helende, rustgevende etc. inwerking heeft op degenen wiens harten verruimd zijn de koran te kennen als het ongeschapen Woord van de Meest Verhevene.
Ook niet-arabischtalige moslims die niet of nauwelijks arabisch kennen, kunnen de koran in het arabisch voorgedragen wordende herkennen als het ongeschapen Woord van de Meest Verhevene en daarbij de koran primair lezen in hun eigen emotie/moedertaal.
Andersom zijn er arabischtalige niet-moslims die het arabisch van de koran enkel als 'dertien-in-een-dozijn-arabisch' beschouwen.

----------


## Tomas

> @Tomas
> Leugenaar, ik heb 3 religies in mijn familie.


Ja dat weten we onderhand wel. Die zijn dan allemaal gek op je als je ze aanspreekt als kafir. 

Ik zal je nog een keer terugbrengen naar het begin. Gezien je lichte hysterie hou ik het daar dan wel bij. Helpt het, dan helpt het. Zo niet, dan niet. Het is alleen maar om je te helpen om de discussie, of wat daar voor doorging tussen mij en Ait te kunnen volgen. Alleen Ait, niet alle Marokkanen voor de goede orde.

In het kader van het gelul dat Kafir een vriendelijk cq neutraal woord is dat niemand kan kwetsen, komt Ait met:

"wil er alleen aan toevoegen dat athest en athesten in het nederlands-arabisch (msa) woordenboek van uitgeverij bulaaq vertaald zijn als kaafir en koeffaar.."

En sluit af met zijn eigen geniale mening:
"om een athest een kaafir te noemen is niks verkeerds aan.. "

Daar regeer ik dan op met:
"Volgens mij is iedereen die geen moslim is, volgens moslims een kaafir. Niet alleen atheisten. Ook boedisten, humanisten, hindoeisten en b.v. amisch. Om er een paar te noemen. "

Met als toevoeging dat als je maar n woord hebt om dat allemaal te beschrijven dat je dan last hebt van geestelijke arremoede. En dat vind ik nog altijd ja.

Komt de geniale Ait terug met:
"wat is je punt?
je reageert namelijk op een citaat over de vertaling van het woord athest naar het msa arabisch volgens een nederlands/arabisch woordenboek..
dat gaat verder niet over hoe moslims aankijken tegen het woord kaafir of wat de islamitische betekenis ervan is..

waarom zou ik onderscheid maken tussen athesten? 
zit er dan zo'n groot verschil in het athesme tussen jou, charlus en naam? "

En dat is zo ongelovelijk dom. Om dat te projecteren op alle Marokkanen wat jij zo graag doet, vind ik errug triest.

Snap je het hiermee dus nog steeds niet, geef ik je net als Ait op. En voor de goede orde: Je etnische achtergrond interesseert me geen reet. Dus ga niet janken over weer een nieuwe racistische bejegende minderheid.

----------


## naam

> Je hebt niet aangegeven wat je bron in deze is (het PC Woordenboek der Nederlandse Taal?). Google en Wikipedia zijn je vrienden:
> 
> Misschien heeft iemand al eerder in dit topic bovenstaande geplaatst. Heb ik verder niet gecontroleerd.


Die tekst had ik eerder geplaatst. De onderstaande is weer anders.

Van www.vecip.com 


Vernederlandst meervoud: kafirs; Arabisch meervoud: kafiroun. 

Het stamt uit het Arabisch en betekent letterlijk ‘ontrouw’. Het woord heeft in de islamitische wereld een zeer negatieve bijklank. Moslims gebruiken het om christenen en polythesten aan te duiden. 



Oorspronkelijk wordt het gebruikt door Arabische handelaars op de Oostkust van Afrika, voor de Afrikaanse bevolking. Nederlandse zeevaarders nemen de term over en vormen hem om tot ‘kaffer’.



In Zuid-Afrika wordt het woord eerst gebruikt om n van de stammen aan te duiden: de Khoisan-volkeren rond de Kaap. Later gebruiken de Europeanen in het gebied de term om het volk in Zuid-Afrika dat Bantoe spreekt aan te duiden. Uiteindelijk wordt het woord kaffer gebruikt voor alle zwarte Zuid-Afrikanen, tot de Zuid-Afrikaanse regering het gebruikt van de term Bantoe stimuleert. Een kaffirboetie is tijdens de Apartheid een blanke die op goede voet staat met de zwarten of tegen apartheid is. 



In Nederland ontwikkelt het woord kaffer zich tot scheldwoord: het krijgt de betekenis ‘onbeschaafd’ of ‘onbeschoft’. Het gebruik van de term wordt door negers als provocerend beschouwd. 



Een interessant artikel rond het gebruik van het woord in de islamitische wereld: Be Careful who you call a Kafir http://www.themodernreligion.com/ugly/kafr.html.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>


Hoe dan ook, kafir heeft een negatieve connotatie. De titel impliceert vermeende tekortkomingen van de andersdenkende (ontrouw, ongelovig, niet dit, niet dat, niet zus, niet zo). De logische consequentie is gelijkschakelende inferioriteit. Daarom voelt Ait zich niet geroepen om onderscheid te maken tussen individuele anders- /ongelovigen.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Charles,




> Google en Wikipedia zijn je vrienden:


Niet dus Charles.

Mark beweerde hier ooit zelfs bij wikipedia veranderingen in te dienen.

Ik zelf ben echt geschokt over google.com, want als ik iets opzoek over de islam, staan de islambashers (zoals answering islam en dergelijke) voor aan, daarna komen de shia vervolgens de soefies, en voordat je dan aan een betrouwbare soennitische site komt ben je werkelijk 20 pagina's verder. Ik kan nauwelijks meer wat opzoeken over de islam. Terwijl dat vroeger heel anders lag, google is beslist niet objectief.
Meestal moet ik de site specificeren, bijv. 

Snowwhite site:www...com doen ipv alleen het zoekwoord snowwhite.

Het is niet meer te doen met google, dus nee vrienden ben ik niet met google, Mark zei iets over altavista misschien moet ik dat maar eens proberen.




> Misschien heeft iemand al eerder in dit topic bovenstaande geplaatst. Heb ik verder niet gecontroleerd.


Ja inderdaad geplaatst door Naam, wat mankeert je Charles? Je bent niet meer zo scherp op islam en meer, ben je "overgelopen" naar NVDD?




> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite 
> <...>Dat ligt toch een beetje lastig omdat Arabisch wel de heilige taal van de Koran is, en vertaalde Korans niet 'liturgisch' kunnen worden gebruikt. Dat impliceert dat de Boodschap voor Arabieren was bedoeld en de rest maar moet zien. Hun taal is nl. inferieur.<...>


Dit is niet geplaatst door mij, maar door Mark61, ik herhaalde slechts zijn posting om aan te geven dat hij het vet gedrukte had gezegd, wat hij beweerde van niet.

In een overlevering (gedeeltelijk) staat:

Narrated Jabir bin 'Abdullah: 

Every Prophet used to be sent to his nation only but I have been sent to all mankind.

Bukhari

Verder lees je bij Rourchid's bericht 




> De koran komt rechtsreeks van Allah SWT en is als arabische koran voor iedereen bedoeld in de zin dat wanneer de Koran in het arabisch voorgedragen of gelezen wordt dit een helende, rustgevende etc. inwerking heeft op degenen wiens harten verruimd zijn de koran te kennen als het ongeschapen Woord van de Meest Verhevene.


En zo is het ook Charles, ik zelf ben ook niet super in het arabisch, maar ik heb wel de ervaring dat Koran geneest, als je nog herinnert met het voorbeeld van Koran lezen over water in een fles, en dat dan opdrinken.

Zelf heb ik een koranreciter, je hoort Koran, en tegelijker tijd zie je de vertaling en bijv. het arabisch in transliteration dus met latijnse letters, dan kun je het heel goed volgen.

Ik ben eigenlijk altijd benieuwd geweest hoe jullie zouden reageren bij het horen van de Koran. 

Ik hoop dat alles goed met je is.

Groetjes Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas,




> Elk eerllijk en normaal begaafd mens weet, dat zijn overtuigingen op zijn hoogst voorlopig kunnen zijn.


Nu vergis je je met de wetenschap Pas, de wetenschap komt steeds weer met nieuwe bevindingen en stelt zijn conclusies bij, idem met humanisme, religie handelt met de absolute waarheid en is eeuwig.




> Overtuigingen die op kosten van de eerlijkheid gehandhaafd worden, wat nogal eens voorkomt, accepteer ik inderdaad niet. Recht op overtuiging is wat mij betreft onlosmakelijk met plicht tot twijfel verbonden.


Ik twijfel niet , dit houdt dus volgens jou in dat ik niet eerlijk ben, en derhalve jij mijn overtuiging niet accepteert, als ik bovenstaande posting goed begrepen heb. 




> De Nederlandse taal is wijzer dan zijn gebruikers: 'overtuigd' is een beeldspraak, die uit de zeilvaart stamt. Overtuigde schepen komen niet ver.


Als je twijfelt ben je niet echt overtuigd, het een en ander is in tegenspraak.

Ik heb eerlijk gezegd niet getwijfeld aan mijn keuze, ik ben wel wat minder actief dan vroeger, en naar mate de tijd verstreek wat rustiger geworden. 

Ik kan ook precies aangeven, waarom islam en geen hindoeisme of Christendom, het een en ander heb ik ook al uitgelegd in het trinity debat en heeft te maken met Tawhied. 

Tot slot vind ik het persoonlijk wel heel ver gaan, zo niet bizar, dat je een overtuiging van iemand die 18 jaar geleden bekeerd is niet accepteert. Van wie accepteer je dan wel haar/zijn islamitische/religieuze overtuiging?

Groetjes 

Snow

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Tomas,




> Ja dat weten we onderhand wel. Die zijn dan allemaal gek op je als je ze aanspreekt als kafir.


Je maakt je er wel heel gemakkelijk vanaf, er is namelijk een heel rijtje aan leugens en speculaties die jij over mij hier hebt geplaatst. Ik begrijp niet waar jij de brutaliteit vandaan haalt om hier op islam en meer, te gaan staan schelden en speculeren over een moslima die nooit een kwaad woord tegen je gericht heeft en die je niet kent.

Dan wat betreft mijn familie, als je heel goed had opgelet, ergens op de vorige pagina, dan had je kunnen lezen, dat ik toch niet als ik een half gesneden melkwit bestel bij de juffrouw achter de toonbank, aan haar denk in de zin van een kafira. Bij de meeste interactie op straat en in de maatschappij komt religie helemaal niet ter sprake.

Als ik jou op straat tegen kom zeg ik ook niet hallo kafir, hoe gaat ie.

Derhalve slaat het helemaal nergens op dat je zegt dat ik mijn geliefde familie aanspreek met kafir. Als we echter op theologische gronden moeten bepalen tot welke categorie zij behoren, dan behoren zij tot de koefar, zowel de christenen als de hindoes (ik heb ook nog moslims in mijn familie).
Daarbij noemen we de christenen vaak de mensen van het boek, en de hindoes de moeshrikien.
Uiteraard zeg ik niet tegen een hindoe hallo moeshriek, maar noem ik iemand gewoon bij de naam, zoals ik tegen jou hallo tomas zeg en geen hallo kafir.

Ik hoop dat dit misverstand uit de weg is geruimd, Inshallah.

Dan wat betreft de Marokkanen, jij leest niet goed en trekt wederom conclusies die je niet had moeten trekken.

Wat betreft de inhoudelijke kant van Ayt's posting, ik heb hierboven al gezegd dat alles wat niet-moslim is, behoort tot de koefar, hierin ben ik het dus met Ayt eens en wij bedoelen het woord kafir vanuit islamitisch perspektief.

(Zie ook dat overtuiging inherent aan dit is).

Verder zijn geen van jullie Naam, Tomas en Charlus moslim, dus kafir, het verschil zit hem in jullie karakters. Charlus is mijn favoriet van jullie hardcore atheisten, Pas is een sluwe vos dus niet saai, en Huxley haat ik, diversiteit te over, edoch zijn jullie allen geen moslim dus behoren jullie tot de koefar.




> En voor de goede orde: Je etnische achtergrond interesseert me geen reet. Dus ga niet janken over weer een nieuwe racistische bejegende minderheid.


Ik zou me in jouw geval en met jouw gescheld en getier en gespeculeer en rotopmerkingen, maar wel interesseren in mijn etnische achtergrond. Het staat een beetje infantiel namelijk om je eigen volk te beschimpen:


20 juni 2008, 10:15

Racisme heeft niks te maken met verschillen tussen de onderwijssysteem in landen. Magoed, je hoeft niks te pikken. Negeer maar lekker. Kan mij wat schelen. De domheid is tenenkrommend.

22 juni 2008, 11:47

Die snowhite mag gerust weten dat ze tamelijk primitieve denkbeelden heeft. Misschien dat ze dan eens wat gaat lezen, zichzelf onderwijzen, ipv denken dat ze het allemaal al weet.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charlus




> Hoe dan ook, kafir heeft een negatieve connotatie. De titel impliceert vermeende tekortkomingen van de andersdenkende (ontrouw, ongelovig, niet dit, niet dat, niet zus, niet zo). De logische consequentie is gelijkschakelende inferioriteit. Daarom voelt Ait zich niet geroepen om onderscheid te maken tussen individuele anders- /ongelovigen.


Misschien sterf jij wel in een betere toestand dan Ayt of ik, dat weet je nooit, moge Allah SWT jou en jouw gezinnetje leiden tot de islam AMIEN.

----------


## Tomas

> Hallo Tomas,
> Het staat een beetje infantiel namelijk om je eigen volk te beschimpen


Snow, alleen racisten hechten waarde aan denkbeelden zoals "eigen volk". Mij interesseert het geen reet, zoals al zei. Het racisme die je bij anderen zoekt zit echt in jezelf.

----------


## Snowwhite

Waarom draai je Tomas? 

Je hebt de meest verschrikkelijke dingen gezegd over mij, zoals dat je niet kunt geloven dat ik uit Nederland prik omdat het zo primitief is wat ik zeg.

Dit impliceert dat je Nederland dus beter acht dan andere landen, wat helemaal niet het geval is, het onderwijs gaat holle(a)nd achteruit en andere landen zijn helemaal niet primitief.

Bovendien, dat heb ik je ook al gezegd, zijn zelfs wiskundigen zoals Penrose niet in staat om nu precies aan te geven wat bewustzijn is, niemand weet dat nog.

Je weet donders goed, dat als een christelijk nederlands meisje hier had geplaatst dat ze in de erfzonde geloofde, jij dan niet hier had gezegd dat ze primitieve denkbeelden heeft en zichzelf moet onderwijzen en dat zij eens wat moet gaan lezen.

Je kent mij helemaal niet, nog mijn achtergrond, nog mijn opleiding, nog mijn ras(sen), nog mijn opvoeding en je zegt de meest gruwelijke zaken.

En dat jij niet begrijpt, dat als iemand zegt dat andere landen primitief zijn, dat dat racistisch is, dat zegt mij genoeg.

Je hebt ook heel denigrerend gezegd dat ik en/of mijn ouders wellicht uit Marokko kwamen en dankzij het humanisme zoveel kansen heb gekregen.

Als je met humanisme bedoeld kolonialisme en de huidige uitbuiting van de derde wereld, dan heb je gelijk.

Andere landen zijn primitief, aldus Tomas, en ik moet, indien ik tot een "_Dus ga niet janken over weer een nieuwe racistische bejegende minderheid"_ behoor, dankbaar zijn aan Nederland vanwege de kansen die ik zou krijgen.

Nee Tomas, jij zit helemaal fout en je draait het nu zo alsof ik de racist ben hier.

OMGEKEERDE WERELD. Ik had op zijn minst wel eens een excuus verwacht.

----------


## Tomas

> Waarom draai je Tomas?


Je hebt nu in dit berichtje, denk ik, drie, vier keer gesteld dat alle landen ter wereld exact hetzelfde opleidingsniveau bieden. Iedereen die dat betwijfeld is een racist. Zeker als je denkt dat het onderwijs in je eigen land beter is dan dat in een ander land. Dat is feitelijk je stelling. 

Natuurlijk grote kolder. Het niveau in nederland is veel beter dan bv in marokko. Geen Marokkaan die dat ontkent. Jij schijnt dat dan ook niet te zijn.

Deze grote kolder verzin je dan ook om mij voor racist uit te kunnen maken. Dat wil je namelijk graag. Dat voelt goed. Denk ik.

----------


## H.P.Pas

> Hallo Pas,
> 
> Nu vergis je je met de wetenschap Pas, de wetenschap komt steeds weer met nieuwe bevindingen en stelt zijn conclusies bij, idem met humanisme, religie handelt met de absolute waarheid en is eeuwig.


Dat is dus mijn bezwaar in een notedop.
Ongeacht nieuwe informatie,nieuwe vragen of nieuwe omstandigheden blijft hetantwoord hetzelfde.
Hier kan alleen maar ellende uit voortkomen die je zelf notabene ook keurig illustreert..




> Als je twijfelt ben je niet echt overtuigd, .


Nou en ? Wat is er zo goed aan echt overtuigd zijn ? De grootste rampen worden door echtst overtuigden aangericht.

Omdat je er graag een woordje Frans tussendoor hebt breng ik mijn oude lijfspreuk nog een keer:

_Suis ceux qui cherchent la verit, fuis ceux qui l'ont trouve._

----------


## Charlus

> De koran komt rechtsreeks van Allah SWT en is *als arabische koran voor iedereen bedoeld in de zin* dat wanneer de Koran in het arabisch voorgedragen of gelezen wordt dit een helende, rustgevende etc. inwerking heeft op degenen wiens harten verruimd zijn de koran te kennen als het ongeschapen Woord van de Meest Verhevene.


Alleen in die zin? Waar staat dat in de koran of ahadith? Kortom: bron? Hoe kan de juiste boodschap waardoor "harten verruimd worden" om te beginnen dan aankomen? Alle huidige moslims zijn dat op discutabele basis, want de boodschap is voor iedereen ondoorgrondelijk wegens de taalbarrire.
Dat de boodschap afkomstig is van n of meerdere Arabieren en is bedoeld voor andere Arabieren, lijkt me duidelijk. Anders had god wel een universeel medium gebruikt ipv. zo ontstellend kneuterig te hannesen met lokale profeten en een boodschap in een taal die door niemand ter wereld te doorgronden is, tenzij je toevallig een 8e eeuwse Arabier bent.



> Ook niet-arabischtalige moslims die niet of nauwelijks arabisch kennen, kunnen de koran in het arabisch voorgedragen wordende herkennen als het ongeschapen Woord van de Meest Verhevene en daarbij de koran primair lezen in hun eigen emotie/moedertaal.


Pure onversneden achterlijkheid, te menen dat in een menselijke taal god herkenbaar zou zijn. Hoogmoedig en arrogant ook. Jij bent er dus ook zo eentje, wat mij niet verbaast, want net als Snowwhite zag je god ook al in een biochemisch kleurplaatje. Infantiel godsbeeld.



> Andersom zijn er arabischtalige niet-moslims die het arabisch van de koran enkel als 'dertien-in-een-dozijn-arabisch' beschouwen.


Het arabisch van de koran is gewoon arabisch, maar dan uit de 8e eeuw. De mensen toendertijd begrepen het, dus er is niets goddelijks aan. Of is je stelling dat de koran in zijn geheel nooit door wie dan ook begrepen is? In dat geval kunnen we misschien tot elkaar komen want dan zou de koran inderdaad het woord van god kunnen zijn.

----------


## Charlus

> Charlus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Charlus
> 
> 
> ...


Maarten had eens als suggestie om ipv. gelovigen-ongelovigen over te gaan op irrationelen-rationelen. Iig. iets in deze geest. Niet eens zo'n gek idee. Het fundamentele verschil is niet zozeer wel-niet geloven, want heel goed mogelijk dat "ongelovigen" ergens in geloven, ze geloven alleen niet in de woestijngod. De term "irrationelen" kan dan wellicht alleen van toepassing verklaard worden op een bepaald type gelovigen, het type dat de ET ontkent vanuit geloof, de niet-handjeschudders. Meer iha. de bewust gelovigen. Genoeg mensen die officiel een geloof belijden maar het nauwelijks tot niet bewust beleven: _going through the motions_.

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door Snowwhite
> 
> 
> Nu vergis je je met de wetenschap Pas, de wetenschap komt steeds weer met nieuwe bevindingen en stelt zijn conclusies bij, idem met humanisme, religie handelt met de absolute waarheid en is eeuwig.
> 
> 
> Dat is dus mijn bezwaar in een notedop.
> Ongeacht nieuwe informatie,nieuwe vragen of nieuwe omstandigheden blijft het antwoord hetzelfde.
> Hier kan alleen maar ellende uit voortkomen<...>


Ja. Voorschriften en denkbeelden die betrekking hebben op een oeroude samenleving in een ver land die niets gemeen heeft met de onze, als eeuwige absolute waarheden opvatten. Het lijkt een onmogelijkheid, tenminste voor wie bij zijn verstand wil blijven. Met de Tipp-Ex door de bijbel en koran is dan de enige mogelijkheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Tomas




> Je hebt nu in dit berichtje, denk ik, drie, vier keer gesteld dat alle landen ter wereld exact hetzelfde opleidingsniveau bieden. Iedereen die dat betwijfeld is een racist. Zeker als je denkt dat het onderwijs in je eigen land beter is dan dat in een ander land. Dat is feitelijk je stelling.


Weer zit je te draaien, nergens heb ik gesteld dat alle landen ter wereld exact hetzelfde opleidingsniveau bieden, en vervolgens zeg je dat volgens mij iedereen die *datgene wat ik nooit gezegd heb* betwijfelt, een racist is.

Naar aanleiding dat ik zei dat de mens met Godsbewustzijn geboren wordt, plaatste jij dit:




> 20 juni 2008, 09:30
> 
> Dat kan jij je zekers nog levendig herinneren? Je word geboren zonder ook maar enig besef. Dat wordt allemaal gevormd. Deze voorstelling van de werkelijkheid echt is zo *ongelovelijk* (spellingscontroleur Naam ontbrak want die is selektief net als Pas) primitief, dat ik bijna niet kan geloven dat je vanuit nederland prikt. maar het zal wel.


Wat kwam hier andere landen doen en het woordje primitief? Niemand had het hier over andere landen, echter jij dacht dat ik uit (in jouw ide) een primitief land kwam, want:




> 16 februari 2008, 19:59
> 
> Grote kans dat je ouders of jijzelf, vanwege dit feit hierheen zijn gekomen. Niet bewust, natuurlijk. Maar vanwege de kansen die hier wel liggen en in Marokko (of whatever) nauwelijks. Kansen die voor iedereen bereikbaar zijn gemaakt door het humanisme.


NIEMAND HAD HET OVER ANDERE LANDEN EN OF ONDERWIJSSYSTEMEN. Jij schold mij uit voor primitief en KOPPELDE dat zelf aan andere landen, en *JA dat is racistisch*. 

Jij schold mij uit voor primitief, terwijl,

A geen enkele wetenschapper nog heeft bewezen wat bewustzijn werkelijk is.
B er wetenschappers zijn die beweren dat godsbewustzijn aangeboren is en mogelijk gelegen ligt in de cortex

Je hebt dus geen enkel bewijs voor het tegendeel, je bent niet beter dan wiskundigen zoals Roger Penrose.

Bovendien, en dat feit blijf je negeren, weet jij dondersgoed dat indien een Nederlands christelijk meisje hier had geplaatst dat zij gelooft in de erfzonde, niemand hier had gezegd dat ze primitief is en wellicht uit een ander land prikt.

Achteraf blijk ik een Nederlandse te zijn en Nederlands onderwijs te hebben genoten:




> 22 juni 2008, 11:47
> 
> Die snowhite mag gerust weten dat ze tamelijk primitieve denkbeelden heeft. Misschien dat ze dan eens wat gaat lezen, zichzelf onderwijzen, ipv denken dat ze het allemaal al weet.


Iemand die dus VWO B in haar zak heeft, van de oude stempel dus niet van het waardeloze onderwijs van nu, moet dus volgens jou eens wat lezen, zich onderwijzen en heeft primitieve denkbeelden.

Hieruit volgt dat
OF het VWO B diploma wat ik heb, niks voorstelt, dus inderdaad het onderwijs is niet zo geweldig in Nederland
OF jouw perceptie is (Joes zou zeggen griezelig) verkeerd.

Jij mag kiezen Tomas.




> Natuurlijk grote kolder. Het niveau in nederland is veel beter dan bv in marokko. Geen Marokkaan die dat ontkent. Jij schijnt dat dan ook niet te zijn.


Ik heb geen enkele band met marokkanen, nog heb ik (gedeeltelijk) marokkaans bloed, nog ben ik getrouwd met een marokkaan, nog is een van mijn andere familie leden getrouwd met een marokkaan. Ik begrijp dan ook niet hoe je durft te beweren, zonder dat je mij kent dat ik een arabische identiteit heb (9/7/2008).

Om het opleidingsniveau te weten te komen in marokko, moet je zelf naar marokko afreizen en nooit afgaan op wat westerse onderzoeken daarover melden. Even ter info, er zijn heel veel marokkanen die hun kinderen naar marokko op school sturen en pas terughalen als ze 16 of 18 zijn naar Nederland.




> Deze grote kolder verzin je dan ook om mij voor racist uit te kunnen maken. Dat wil je namelijk graag. Dat voelt goed. Denk ik.


Nee ik verzin helemaal niets, en het is hondsbrutaal dat je nu zo draait dat het mij een goed gevoel geeft om jou voor racist uit te maken terwijl je de meest gruwelijke dingen over mij hebt gezegd, zonder enige aanleiding, 

22 januari 2008, 22:59

Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat.

16 februari 2008, 19:59

Grote kans dat je ouders of jijzelf, vanwege dit feit hierheen zijn gekomen. Niet bewust, natuurlijk. Maar vanwege de kansen die hier wel liggen en in Marokko (of whatever) nauwelijks. Kansen die voor iedereen bereikbaar zijn gemaakt door het humanisme. 

20 juni 2008, 09:30

Dat kan jij je zekers nog levendig herinneren? Je word geboren zonder ook maar enig besef. Dat wordt allemaal gevormd. Deze voorstelling van de werkelijkheid echt is zo ongelovelijk primitief, dat ik bijna niet kan geloven dat je vanuit nederland prikt. maar het zal wel. 

20 juni 2008, 10:15

Racisme heeft niks te maken met verschillen tussen de onderwijssysteem in landen. Magoed, je hoeft niks te pikken. Negeer maar lekker. Kan mij wat schelen. De domheid is tenenkrommend.

22 juni 2008, 11:47

Die snowhite mag gerust weten dat ze tamelijk primitieve denkbeelden heeft. Misschien dat ze dan eens wat gaat lezen, zichzelf onderwijzen, ipv denken dat ze het allemaal al weet. 

9 juli 2008, 13:22

Of zijn er nog veel meer dingen die ver van je arabische identiteit staan die he veracht? 

Gisteren, 12:14

Gezien je lichte hysterie hou ik het daar dan wel bij.

----------


## Rourchid

> Hoe dan ook, kafir heeft een negatieve connotatie. De titel impliceert vermeende tekortkomingen van de andersdenkende (ontrouw, ongelovig, niet dit, niet dat, niet zus, niet zo). De logische consequentie is gelijkschakelende inferioriteit. Daarom voelt Ait zich niet geroepen om onderscheid te maken tussen individuele anders- /ongelovigen.


Ik moet beginnen met te zeggen dat het Arabische bergrip _koefr_ of _kafir_ vaak niet goed vertaald wordt, nog afgezien van het feit dat talloze moslims het in het Westen gebruiken als een bijna grove belediging. De term heeft eerder een normatieve betekenis in de islamitische wetenschappen en er worden diverse betekenislagen aan toegekend. Zonder in de tekstuele details te treden kan ik hier zeggen dat we afgaande op de wortel de algemene betekenis van_ kafir_ kunnen vertalen met 'de loochenaar met het versluierde hart': het gaat hier om iemand wiens oorspronkelijke verlangen naar de Onkenbare is verstikt, versluierd en vergrendeld in zijn hart zoadat hij de aanwezigheid van de Schepper ontkent. Maar _kafir_ kan ook betekenen degenen die het bewijsmateriaal of de waarheid ontkent, zoals de satanische figuur Iblis in de koran, die heel goed weet dat God bestaat want hij spreekt met Hem, maar weigert te gehoorzamen: Hij [Iblis] weigerde en verhovaardigde zich en werd van de ongelovigen (_min al-kafirien_).' (Koran 2:34) Daar moeten we nog verscheidene categorin van loochening, van _koefr_ aan toevoegen, die worden bepaald afhankelijk waar het om gaat: God de waarachtigheid van de boodschap, een element van pijlers van het geloof, de aard van een bepaald voorschrift, enzovoort. Zodoende wordt in normatieve zin het gebruik van de term_ kafir_ voor joden en christenen gerechtvaardigd in de zin dat wij hen daartoe rekenen die, op geheel vanzelfsprekende wijze overigens, de koran niet erkennen als het laatst geopenbaarde boek. Zij ontkennen (_jakfoeroe_) de waarachtigheid van de boodschap en haar profeet, maar dat stelt ons nog niet in staat hen dan ook 'ongelovigen' te noemen in de zin dat ze helemaal geen geloof in God zouden hebben (wat onjuist is) of het te gebruiken als een soort scheldwoord.
Het vers dat aangeeft dat de godsdienst die het dichtst bij God staat de islam is, heeft veel inkt doen vloeien. Ook hier hebben we weer te maken met de kwestie van interpretatie. Wij weten dat in de koran de term 'islam' twee betekenissen heeft.
De eerste is globaal en sui generis: alle elementen, nogmaals, zijn 'onderworpen aan God omdat zij de orde van de schepping respecteren. In dezelfde zin zijn alle openbaringen en profeten gekomen met verwijzing naar de eenheid van God en de noodzaak zich aan Hem 'te onderwerpen'. Zo wordt Abraham , ver vr de openbaring van de koran, door God opgeroepen: 'Toen zijn Heer tot hem zeide: Geef u over [_aslim_]! Hij zeide: Ik heb mij overgegeven [_aslamtoe_] aan de Heer der wereldwezens.' (Koran 2:131) De woorden _aslim_ en _aslamtoe_ verwijzen naar 'islam' in de zin van erkenning van de enige God en de aanvaarding van de gehoorzaamheid die wij Hem verschuldigd zijn. De tweede betekenis van de term 'islam' is die waarmee godsdienst wordt gedentificeerd waarvan de tekst de koran is en de profeet Mohammed. De orthodoxe geleerden hebben die verzen genterpreteerd met de restrictieve tweede betekenis, terwijl de generieke betekenis nu juist beter past bij de islamitische boodschap, die voorbij de openbaring duidt op een natuurlijke godsdienst, een en enig in de hele geschiedenis, door het bestaan van de Schepper te erkennen en zich te buigen voor Zijn boodschap. Dat is trouwens wat het vers bevestigt:' Zij die gelovig zijn en zij die het jodendom belijden en de christenen en de Sabirs, wie geloven aan God en de laatste dag en heilzame werken bedrijven, voor hen is er loon bij hun Heer en over hen is geen vrees en niet zijn zij bedroefd.' (Koran 2:62)
De generieke betekenis schijnt hier duidelijk doorheen en de geleerden die hebben beweerd dat dit vers herroepen (_mansoekh_) is, veronachtzamen de regel van herroeping, die wil alleen verzen herroepen kunnen worden die verplichtingen of verboden inhouden (die in de loop van de openbaring kunnen veranderen) maar nooit een informatie die de ene dag waar kan zijn en de andere onjuist. Welnu, dit vers geeft zonder meer informatie.
p. 268-269 Westerse moslims en de toekomswt van de islam, _Tariq Ramadan_

Bron : http://home.tiscali.nl/yesbrainer/tr/hfdst9.htm

----------


## Rourchid

> Alleen in die zin? Waar staat dat in de koran of ahadith? Kortom: bron? Hoe kan de juiste boodschap waardoor "harten verruimd worden" om te beginnen dan aankomen? Alle huidige moslims zijn dat op discutabele basis, want de boodschap is voor iedereen ondoorgrondelijk wegens de taalbarrire.
> Dat de boodschap afkomstig is van n of meerdere Arabieren en is bedoeld voor andere Arabieren, lijkt me duidelijk. Anders had god wel een universeel medium gebruikt ipv. zo ontstellend kneuterig te hannesen met lokale profeten en een boodschap in een taal die door niemand ter wereld te doorgronden is, tenzij je toevallig een 8e eeuwse Arabier bent.


In uiteenzettingen over de beginselen van de_ Islam_ kun je vinden dat Mohammed (vzmh) Boodschapper is voor de hele mensheid.



> Pure onversneden achterlijkheid, te menen dat in een menselijke taal god herkenbaar zou zijn. Hoogmoedig en arrogant ook. Jij bent er dus ook zo eentje, wat mij niet verbaast, want net als Snowwhite zag je god ook al in een biochemisch kleurplaatje. Infantiel godsbeeld.


De koran begrijp je pas echt na je eigen overlijden incha'Allah.



> Het arabisch van de koran is gewoon arabisch, maar dan uit de 8e eeuw. De mensen toendertijd begrepen het, dus er is niets goddelijks aan. Of is je stelling dat de koran in zijn geheel nooit door wie dan ook begrepen is? In dat geval kunnen we misschien tot elkaar komen want dan zou de koran inderdaad het woord van god kunnen zijn.


Op deze vraag krijg je mogelijk hetzelfde antwoord als het antwoord dat Ronald geeft op de vraag 'Of is je stelling dat de thora in zijn geheel nooit door wie dan ook begrepen is?'

----------


## Rourchid

> Maarten had eens als suggestie om ipv. gelovigen-ongelovigen over te gaan op irrationelen-rationelen. Iig. iets in deze geest. Niet eens zo'n gek idee. Het fundamentele verschil is niet zozeer wel-niet geloven, want heel goed mogelijk dat "ongelovigen" ergens in geloven, ze geloven alleen niet in de woestijngod. De term "irrationelen" kan dan wellicht alleen van toepassing verklaard worden op een bepaald type gelovigen, het type dat de ET ontkent vanuit geloof, de niet-handjeschudders. Meer iha. de bewust gelovigen. Genoeg mensen die officiel een geloof belijden maar het nauwelijks tot niet bewust beleven: _going through the motions_.


While writing this book I often recalled a saying of *Sren Kierkegaard*:* "An unconscious relationship is more powerful than a conscious one."* 
Introduction, The Origin of Satan [1995], Elaine Pagles.

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Pas




> Dat is dus mijn bezwaar in een notedop.
> Ongeacht nieuwe informatie,nieuwe vragen of nieuwe omstandigheden blijft hetantwoord hetzelfde.


Dat is logisch omdat God de mens en de wereld geschapen heeft, derhalve weet Hij het beter dan de mens, en is de wetenschap (menselijk) aan veranderingen onderhevig.

Het is dus humanisme versus religie. Jij hebt gekozen voor humanisme/wetenschap. Ik heb gekozen voor religie. Jouw keuze is in feite ook een overtuiging.

Dat wil niet zeggen dat er geen wetenschap mag worden bedreven of men geen gebruik mag maken van technologie, integendeel zelfs, wat ook blijkt uit de geschiedenis van bijv. de arabieren.




> Hier kan alleen maar ellende uit voortkomen die je zelf notabene ook keurig illustreert..


Mag ik jou even tussendoor herinneren aan je eigen silly, war, enemy retoriek? 

Maar ik neem aan dat je deze post bedoelt:




> Mark:
> 
> Yeps, gelovigen zijn goed, ongelovigen slecht. Per definitie immers.





> Snow:
> 
> Dat is met alle soorten gelovigen zo, en INHERENT aan OVERTUIGING. 
> 
> Hieruit volgt dat jij geen OVERTUIGING accepteert, dus jij bent degene die intolerant is hier.
> 
> Jantje houdt van tomatensoep en pietje van groentesoep, mag jantje dan groentesoep niet te vreten vinden?


En lees dan ter aanvulling ook even dit bericht van mij:

raadzame tekst (betoog), gevonden op internet, geschreven door een counselour




> 6 september 2008, 17:34
> 
> Dat wil niet zeggen dat ik per definitie alle moslims in al hun doen en laten beter vind dan alle niet-moslims.


Dat je bezwaren hebt tegen het feit dat religie eeuwig is, en het in jouw ogen geen antwoorden geeft op nieuwe vragen is wat anders dan dat je zegt dat ik *niet eerlijk ben en niet normaal begaafd* omdat ik overtuigd bent. Je geeft dan ook geen antwoord op mijn vraag:

Tot slot vind ik het persoonlijk wel heel ver gaan, zo niet bizar, dat je een overtuiging van iemand die 18 jaar geleden bekeerd is niet accepteert. Van wie accepteer je dan wel haar/zijn islamitische/religieuze overtuiging?

----------


## Tomas

> ...je bent niet beter dan wiskundigen zoals Roger Penrose.


Door iemand die echt VWO B heeft gehad, al is het atheneum, is vergeleken worden met Penrose, en dan heb ik het nog niet eens als gelijkwaardig, een ongelovelijk compliment. Bedankt.

----------


## At Ayt

> De logische consequentie is gelijkschakelende inferioriteit. Daarom voelt Ait zich niet geroepen om onderscheid te maken tussen individuele anders- /ongelovigen.


op dit forum noem ik alleen athesten koeffaar als benaming voor hun athesme.. 
christenen en joden als marsipulami, wortel, ronald en julien worden geen koeffaar genoemd.. die zijn hier voor mij ahl al-kietaab..

----------


## Snowwhite

NAAM EN H P PAS en andere spellingsracisten deze kant op svp: 




> Door iemand die _echt_ VWO B heeft gehad, al is het atheneum, is vergeleken worden met Penrose, en dan heb ik het nog niet eens als gelijkwaardig, een *ongelovelijk* compliment. Bedankt.


Dus ik lieg? 

Dat zegt meer over jou, want zoals de waard is vertrouwt hij zijn gasten.

ONGELOFELIJK!

En dat komt uit de mond van de grootste leugenaar van dit forum. Nou dat kan dan gewoon onderaan het rijtje:

22 januari 2008, 22:59

Dat denkt Snowhite ook te doen. Vanuit haar opvoeding. Ze denkt ook voldoende kennis te hebben van andere religies. Dat ze daar voor openstaat.

16 februari 2008, 19:59

Grote kans dat je ouders of jijzelf, vanwege dit feit hierheen zijn gekomen. Niet bewust, natuurlijk. Maar vanwege de kansen die hier wel liggen en in Marokko (of whatever) nauwelijks. Kansen die voor iedereen bereikbaar zijn gemaakt door het humanisme. 

20 juni 2008, 09:30

Dat kan jij je zekers nog levendig herinneren? Je word geboren zonder ook maar enig besef. Dat wordt allemaal gevormd. Deze voorstelling van de werkelijkheid echt is zo ongelovelijk primitief, dat ik bijna niet kan geloven dat je vanuit nederland prikt. maar het zal wel. 

20 juni 2008, 10:15

Racisme heeft niks te maken met verschillen tussen de onderwijssysteem in landen. Magoed, je hoeft niks te pikken. Negeer maar lekker. Kan mij wat schelen. De domheid is tenenkrommend.

22 juni 2008, 11:47

Die snowhite mag gerust weten dat ze tamelijk primitieve denkbeelden heeft. Misschien dat ze dan eens wat gaat lezen, zichzelf onderwijzen, ipv denken dat ze het allemaal al weet. 

9 juli 2008, 13:22

Of zijn er nog veel meer dingen die ver van je arabische identiteit staan die he veracht? 

Gisteren, 12:14

Gezien je lichte hysterie hou ik het daar dan wel bij. 

Vandaag, 14:48 

Door iemand die _echt_ VWO B heeft gehad, al is het atheneum, is vergeleken worden met Penrose, en dan heb ik het nog niet eens als gelijkwaardig, een ongelovelijk compliment. Bedankt.

----------


## Snowwhite

Ik sta te koken gewoon van woede.

----------


## Snowwhite

Charlus later.

----------


## At Ayt

> Ik sta te koken gewoon van woede.


dat is waarschijnlijk precies wat hij wil..

laat je niet te veel op de kast jagen!
en anders kun je altijd nog de negeerlijst gebruiken..

----------


## Tomas

Verbazend dat je het oppakt als beschuldiging.

----------


## Charlus

> Verbazend dat je het oppakt als beschuldiging.


Ongelovelijk.

----------


## Tomas

> Ongelovelijk.


Mensen als Penrose hebben hun eigen schrijversteam. Die kunnen gewoon lekker achterovergeleund met een grote cigaar in hun hoofd wat dicteren. Ik ben echt niet beter. Schijnt.

----------


## Rourchid

> Penrose


Wat de Penrose te melden heeft in zijn "The Emperor's New Mind" zijn een aantal zeer speculatieve beschouwingen over de werking van het bewustzijn, en in hoeverre daar quantummechanische processen een rol bij spelen. En al deze beschouwingen heeft hij kennelijk nodig om ook het (menselijk) bewustzijn als autonome, veroorzakende, maar niet veroorzaakte, kracht in de wereld te kunnen plaatsen.
Het gevolg van e.e.a. is dat Penrose - tegen zijn bedoelingen in - een aanzet gegeven heeft tot een wetenschappelijke bezinning op emergentie en de consequenties daarvan waarbij de belangrijkste conclusie ervan het idee is dat het leven en het bewustzijn dienen te worden bestudeerd als aparte krachten die bijdragen aan het vormgeven van de wereld, en die niet te reduceren zijn tot de natuurkrachten van de fysici.

----------


## At Ayt

> Verbazend dat je het oppakt als beschuldiging.


daarintegen niet verbazend dat jij er een beschuldiging in ziet..

----------


## Rourchid

> op dit forum noem ik alleen athesten koeffaar als benaming voor hun athesme.. 
> christenen en joden als marsipulami, wortel, ronald en julien worden geen koeffaar genoemd.. die zijn hier voor mij ahl al-kietaab..


L-adr [للاأدري] : agnost, scepticus.
L-adrya [للاأدرية] : agnosticisme, scepticisme.

----------


## Rourchid

> Mensen als Penrose hebben hun eigen schrijversteam. Die kunnen gewoon lekker achterovergeleund met een grote cigaar in hun hoofd wat dicteren. Ik ben echt niet beter. Schijnt.


Wiskunde ontrekt zich aan iedere filosofische beschrijving van de werkelijkheid.

----------


## Snowwhite

@Mark




> 9 september 2008, 17:43
> 
> Het waren anders wel jouw vriendjes Naam en Mark die deze door elkaar husselden en met een wikipedia pagina kwamen over naraka in boedhisme i.p.v. hindoeisme (Laat maar de hokus pokus versie).


Hier onder de bedoelde quotes:




> Jij bent niet tegen dan, je bent ervoor? Je kunt mij steunen ook tegen de hindoehel te zijn. 
> 
> Misschien kom jij er ook wel terecht, door een lage karma.
> Gelukkig wordt je er niet naartoe gestuurd door een god die in zijn wiek geschoten is doordat men niet in hem geloofd heeft. Er wordt kennelijk zuiver gekeken naar daden en niet naar het niet geloven.
> 
> Naraka is usually translated into English as "hell" or "purgatory". The Narakas of Buddhism are closely related to 地獄 D Y, the hell of Chinese mythology. A Naraka differs from the hells of western religions in two respects. First, beings are not sent to Naraka as the result of a divine judgment and punishment; second, the length of a being's stay in a Naraka is not eternal, though it is usually very long.
> 
> Instead, a being is born into a Naraka as a direct result of his or her previous karma (actions of body, speech and mind), and resides there for a finite length of time until his karma has achieved its full result. After his karma is used up, he will be reborn in one of the higher worlds as the result of an earlier karma that had not yet ripened.
> 
> ...


Deze tekst komt van http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naraka_(Buddhism).

*Dit is naraka boeddhisme en geen naraka hindoesme.*

Derhalve wat ik zei dat hindoeisme en boeddhisme door elkaar gehusseld zijn klopt dus.

Het geplaatste van Naam) komt dus NIET van http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naraka waar boven in hindoeisme is te vinden.




> Ongelooflijke onzin. Hindoes kennen geen door een god 'geopenbaarde' wijsheden. Dat is al een kapitale fout. 
> 
> Het maakt vervolgens zeer zeker uit of een wijsheid 'geopenbaard' is, dwz. door een god voorgeschreven, of voorkomt in een door mensen geschreven filosofisch werk met adviezen voor een gelukkig leven hier op aarde en daarna.
> 
> Er is dan ook geen sprake van een systeem van beloningen en straffen voor het je al of niet aan de regels houden.
> 
> Het hindoesme gaat ervan uit dat het leven op aarde geen pretje is. Het gaat er verder vanuit dat een mens elke keer opnieuw geboren wordt, zolang hij niet een hogere staat van wijsheid heeft bereikt. Je zal het als het ware nog eens moeten proberen. Het hoogst bereikbare voor een hindoe is de eeuwige afwezigheid van ellende, het Nirwana, het Grote Niets.
> 
> Dat is denk ik slightly verschillend van de Eeuwige Orgie waarin mannen onbeperkt verse maagden mogen neuken. Wat er voor vrouwen te halen valt in een dergelijk paradijs is mij ten enen male onbekend. Nog afgezien van het laag bij de grondse karakter van zo'n paradijs.
> ...


Je schrijft hier:

*Ten eerste is 'naraka' een boeddhistisch begrip, geen hindoestisch.*

Hieronder (gedeeltelijk) de versie hindoeisme wikipedia:

*Naraka or Neraka in Hinduism, is compared to the Abrahamic concept of Hell.* It is mentioned especially in dharmaśāstras, itihāsas and Purāṇas but also in Vedic samhitas[1][2], Aranyakas[3] and Upaniṣads.[4][5][6][7] Some Upanisads speak of 'darkness' instead of hell.[8] A summary of Upaniṣads, Bhagavad Gita, mentions hell several times.[9] Even Adi Sankara mentions it in his commentary on Vedanta sutra 4.3.14. Still, some people like members of Arya Samaj don't accept its existence or consider it metaphorical.
In Puranas like Bhagavata Purana, Garuda Purana and Visnu Purana there are elaborate descriptions of many hells. They are situated above Garbhodaka ocean.[10]
Yama, Lord of Justice, puts human beings after death for appropriate punishment, for example, in boiling oil. Even Mukti-yogyas (souls eligible for mukti or moksha, liberation), and Nitya-samsarins (forever transmigrating ones in Dvaita theology) can experience Naraka for expiation.[11] After the period of punishment is complete, they are reborn on earth[12] in human or animal bodies.[13] Therefore neither naraka nor svarga[14] are permanent abodes.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Naraka

----------


## Snowwhite

Toentertijd heb ik het erbij laten zitten, omdat de oorspronkelijke insteek was, waarom Naam zo'n onderschrift heeft, en niet naar hindoe of christelijke forums gaat. Maar nu jij dit nogmaals plaatst: 




> Dat precies jouw volkomen onwetendheid en gebrek aan begripsvermogen aantoonde.


ga ik alsnog regeltje voor regeltje in op jouw bericht.




> Ongelooflijke onzin. Hindoes kennen geen door een god 'geopenbaarde' wijsheden. Dat is al een kapitale fout. 
> 
> Het maakt vervolgens zeer zeker uit of een wijsheid 'geopenbaard' is, dwz. door een god voorgeschreven, of voorkomt in een door mensen geschreven filosofisch werk met adviezen voor een gelukkig leven hier op aarde en daarna.


Sanskriet transliteratie

15:15 sarvasya caham hrdi sannivistho mattah smrtir jnanam apohanam ca 
vedais ca sarvair aham eva vedyo vedanta-krd veda-vid eva caham 

15.15 Ik ben gezeten in de harten van allen; herinnering, wijsheid en onderscheidingsvermogen danken hun oorsprong aan Mij. Ik ben het die gerealiseerd moet worden volgens de Schriften; Ik ben de Veda-kenner en de samensteller van de Vedanta.

In het engels:

15:15 Lord Krishna said I am situated as the soul within the heart of all beings, remembrance and forgetfulness comes from me. I can be known by the knowledge of the Vedas. *I am the original creator of the Vedic scriptures and a knower of the Vedas.*

Bhagavad Gita betekent *"the song of God".* Het is gesproken door Krishna (God) aan Zijn vriend en dienaar Arjuna.

Met andere woorden, voor hindoes is de bhagavad gita de absolute waarheid en het woord van God.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Er is dan ook geen sprake van een systeem van beloningen en straffen voor het je al of niet aan de regels houden.


Lord Yama wordt ook wel genoemd God van de Dood.

In de Bhagavad Gita staat:

10:29 ………… en onder de heersers ben Ik Yama, de heerser over dood.

Eerst even wat info over garuda purana:

The Garuda Purana is one of the Vishnu Puranas. It is in the form of a dialog between Vishnu and Garuda, the King of Birds. The second section of this Purana (given here) deals with issues connected with death, particularly funeral rites and the metaphysics of reincarnation. Portions of the Garuda Purana are used by some Hindus as funeral liturgy. Indeed, some consider it unlucky to read this text except during funerals.

Er staan heel veel teksten in de Garuda purana, sommigen over de hel heb ik ook al geplaatst, maar hier toch een stukje, waaruit blijkt dat er wel degelijk een systeem van beloningen en straffen bestaat voor het al dan niet aan de "regels" houden.

Name of the being who records the doings of men.

CHAPTER IV.

*An Account of the Kinds of Sins which lead to Hell.*

12. These followers of the King of Justice know accurately all the virtues and vices of mankind, and the karma born of mind, speech and body.

13. Such is the power of these, who have authority over mortals and immortals. Thus do these truth-speaking Śravaṇas relate the actions of man.

14. To the man who pleases them by austerity, charity and truthful speech, they become benevolent, granting heaven and liberation.

15. Knowing the wicked actions of the sinful, those truth-speakers, relating them before the King of Justice, become dispensers of misery.

16. The sun and moon, fire, wind, sky, earth and water, the heart. Yama, day and night, the two twilights, and Justice--know the actions of man.

17 The King of Justice, Chitragupta, Śravaṇas, the sun and others see fully the sins and merits of the embodied being.

18. Then Yama, having assured himself concerning the sins of the sinful, summons them and shows them his own very terrible form.

19-21. Very sinful people behold the terrifying form of Yama--huge of body, rod in hand, seated on a buffalo,
Roaring like a cloud at the time of pralaya, like a mountain of lampblack, terrible with weapons gleaming like lightning, possessing thirty-two arms,
Extending three yojanas, with eyes like wells, with mouth gaping with formidable fangs, with red eyes and a long nose.

22. Even Chitragupta (Name of the being who records the doings of men) is fearful, attended by Death, Fever and others. Near to him are all the messengers, resembling Yama, roaring.

23. Having seen him, the wretch, overcome with fear, cries 'Oh, Oh.' The sinful soul who made no gifts trembles and cries again.

24. Then, by command of Yama, Chitragupta speaks to all those sinners, who are crying, and bewailing their karmas.

25. 'O, you sinners, evil-doers, polluted with egoism, injudicious, why ever did you commit sin?

26. 'O, you foolish people, why ever did you commit that misery-giving sin which is born of lust, anger and association with the sinful.

27 'Hitherto you have committed sins with great delight, and thereby are now destined for torment. It is no use turning your faces away.

28. 'The sinful actions done by you are very many, and those sins are the cause of unavoidable misery.

29. 'It is known that Yama deals equally with the fool and the learned, the beggar and the wealthy, the strong and the weak.'

30. Hearing these words of Chitragupta, the sinful then grieve over their karmas, and remain silent and motionless.

31. The King of Justice, seeing them standing motionless like thieves, has fitting punishment ordered for the sinful.

32. Then the cruel messengers, having beaten them, say, 'Go along, you sinner, to the very dreadful terrifying hells.'

33. The messengers, Prachaṇḍa, Chaṇḍaka and others, executors of the sentences of Yama, having bound them with one noose, lead them towards the hells.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Het hindoesme gaat ervan uit dat het leven op aarde geen pretje is. Het gaat er verder vanuit dat een mens elke keer opnieuw geboren wordt, zolang hij niet een hogere staat van wijsheid heeft bereikt. Je zal het als het ware nog eens moeten proberen. Het hoogst bereikbare voor een hindoe is de eeuwige afwezigheid van ellende, het Nirwana, het Grote Niets.


In het hindoeisme heet dat Mukti. Mukti of bevrijding betekent vrij zijn van het materieel besmet bewustzijn. 

Er zijn 3 wegen om mukti te bereiken volgens de bhagavad gita:

dhynentmani pasyanti
kecid tmnam tman 
anye snkhyena yogena
karma-yogena cpare

13:25 Sommigen aanschouwen de Superziel door meditatie, anderen door hun kennis te verdiepen, en weer anderen door onbaatzuchtige arbeid.

*Mukti is echter niet zoals in het boeddhisme het "grote niets"* maar men gelooft de hemel binnen te gaan der Vaikunthha planeten die ontelbaar zijn en daar gaat de Allerhoogste Heer, in zijn volkomen Nryana-gedaanten met vier handen en verschillende namen zoals Pradyumna, Aniruddha, Govinda enz., met hen (de bevrijde hindoes) om. 
Volgens de Bhagavad gita kunnen zij de geestelijke wereld als volgt bereiken:

nirmna-moh jita-sanga-dosh
adhytma-nity vinivritta-kmh
dvandvair vimukth sukha-duhkha-samjn'air
gacchanty amdhh padam avyayam tat

15:5 "Wie vrij is van illusie, valse trots en verkeerd gezelschap, wie het eeuwige begrijpt, wie afgedaan heeft met aardse lust en verlost is van de dualiteit van geluk en verdriet en weet hoe zich over te geven aan de Allerhoogste Persoon, die bereikt dat eeuwig koninkrijk." (Bg. 15: 5.)

abhysa-yoga-yuktena
cetas nnya-gmin
paramam purusham divyam
yti prthnucintayan

8:8"Wie mediteert op de Allerhoogste Persoonlijkheid Gods, zijn geest voortdurend op Mij gevestigd zonder af te dwalen van de weg, O Prtha, zal voorzeker to Mij komen." 

mayy eva mana dhatsva
mayi buddhim nivesaya
nivasisyasi mayy eva
ata rdhvam na samsayah

12:8 Richt je geest op Mij, de Allerhoogste Persoonlijkheid Gods, en stel je gehele verstand in Mijn dienst. Zo zul je ongetwijfeld altijd in Mij leven.

nirmna-moh jita-sanga-dos
adhytma-nity vinivrtta-kmh
dvandvair vimukth sukha-duhkha-samjnair
gacchanty amdhh padam avyayam tat

15:5 Wie vrij is van begoocheling, valse trots en verkeerd gezelschap, wie het eeuwige begrijpt, wie afgedaan heeft met aardse lust en verlost is van de dualiteit van geluk en verdriet en weet he zich over te geven aan de Allerhoogste Persoon, die bereikt dat eeuwig koninkrijk.

Beschrijving hiernamaals hindoeisme.

Srimad bhagavatam:

Canto 3

*Hoofdstuk 15: Beschrijving van het Koninkrijk Gods*
(16) Te Vaikunthha, waar alles spiritueel en persoonlijk is, zijn er bossen in naam van het geluk die tegemoet komen aan alle verlangens met bomen die in alle seizoenen zijn overladen met bloemen en vruchten. (17) Hoog verheven bezingen ze daar samen met hun echtgenotes zonder ophouden, vrij van alle ongunstige kwaliteiten, de Allerhoogste Heer, daarbij zelfs de geestverruimende geur van de mdhav-bloemen vol van nectar overtreffend die temidden van het water bloeien. (18) Het tumult van duiven, koekoeken, kraanvogels, cakravka's, en zwanen, andere watervogels, papegaaien, patrijzen en pauwen wordt slechts voor een enkel moment onderbroken door het luide gegons van de koning der hommels in zijn bezingen van de heerlijkheden van de Heer. (19) De geur van de mandra, de kunda, de kurabaka, de utpala, de campaka, de arna, de punnga, de ngakes'ara, de bakula, de lelie en de prijt, vereerd in de goede geest van de verzaking van Vaikunthha, vindt er zijn volle glorie in een slinger van tuls-blaadjes. (20) Eenvoudig door eerbetoon aan de Heer Zijn voeten realiseerden de toegewijden paleizen, gemaakt van lapis lazuli met smaragd en goud, waarvan de [vrouwelijke] bewoners brede heupen hebben en mooie glimlachende gezichten. Maar met hun geesten verzonken in Krishna geeft dit geen aanleiding tot enige lust met hun vriendelijke lachen en grappenmakerij. (21) In dat huis van de Heer wordt somtijds, weerspiegeld in de kristalheldere muren ingelegd met goud, de Godin van het Geluk vrij van alle fouten waargenomen, een prachtige gedaante aannemend met rinkelende [enkelbanden aan haar] voeten en spelend met een lotusbloem; [een visie] waarvoor de andere dames, teneinde haar genade te verwerven, zich vertonen als poetsvrouwen van de grootste zorg. (22) In de vijvers omlijst met koraal offeren ze, in hun tuinen omringd door hun dienaressen, de Heer tulsblaadjes, daarbij hun gezichten, gezien in het kristalheldere water met de tilaka [heilige klei] hoog op hun neus, aldus gekust door de Heer beschouwend als een deel van Zijn schoonheid. 

*Deze beschrijving lijkt geenszins op jouw beschrijving "het Grote Niets".*

----------


## Snowwhite

> Dat is denk ik slightly verschillend van de Eeuwige Orgie waarin mannen onbeperkt verse maagden mogen neuken. Wat er voor vrouwen te halen valt in een dergelijk paradijs is mij ten enen male onbekend. Nog afgezien van het laag bij de grondse karakter van zo'n paradijs.


De vrouw komt bij haar man in het paradijs. Zij zal geen gevoelens koesteren van jaloezie want die zijn er niet in het paradijs:

15: 47. En Wij zullen alle wrok uit hun hart uitroeien……… 

Uit de volgende aya's blijkt dat er voor gelovige vrouwen een grote beloning bereid is en niet alleen voor mannen.

33:35. Voorwaar, de Moslims en de Moslima's en de gelovige mannen en vrouwen, de gehoorzame mannen en vrouwen, de waarachtige mannen en vrouwen, de standvastige mannen en vrouwen, de mannen en de vrouwen die nederig zijn, de mannen en de vrouwen die aalmoezen geven, de mannen en de vrouwen die vasten, de mannen en de vrouwen die hun kuisheid bewaren, de mannen en de vrouwen die Allah vaak gedenken - voor zulken heeft Allah vergiffenis en een grote beloning bereid. 

4: 124 Maar, wie goede werken verricht, hetzij man of vrouw, en gelovig is, zal de Hemel binnengaan en hem zal niet het geringste onrecht worden aangedaan.

16: 97 Die juist handelt, hetzij man of vrouw en een gelovige is, hun zullen Wij voorzeker een goed leven schenken; en gewis zullen Wij hen belonen naar hun beste werken. 

43:70-73 Gaat het paradijs binnen, gij en uw echtgenoten, gelukkig zijnde. Er zullen gouden schalen en bekers worden rondgereikt en er zal daarin alles zijn wat de zielen zich wensen en waar de ogen van genieten. En gij zult daarin vertoeven. Dit is de Tuin, die u is gegeven (als beloning) voor hetgeen gij deedt. Er is daarin een overvloed van fruit voor u waarvan gij kunt eten." 

Sommigen beweren dat er voor vrouwen huizen zijn:

narrated by Abu Hurayrah:

“Jibril came to the Prophet and said: ‘O Messenger of Allah, Khadijah is coming to you
with vessels containing food and drink. When she comes to you, convey to her the greeting of
salam from her Lord and from me, and give her the glad tidings of a house of pearls in
Paradise, in which there is no noise or hard work.” Al-Bukhaari & Muslim.

66: 11 En Allah vergelijkt de gelovigen met de vrouw van Pharao toen zij zeide: "Mijn Heer! bouw voor mij een huis bij U in het Paradijs, verlos mij van Pharao en zijn daden en verlos mij van het onrechtvaardige volk." 

Er zijn vele beschrijvingen van het paradijs, maar te veel om hier op te noemen.

22:23 Doch Allah zal degenen die geloven en goede werken verrichten tuinen doen binnentreden waardoor rivieren stromen. Zij zullen daarin worden getooid met armbanden van goud en parels, en hun gewaden zullen van zijde zijn.

----------


## Snowwhite

> Het is echt niet erg als je iets niet weet. Maar huizenhoge, arrogante pretenties hebben terwijl je duidelijk niet eens in staat blijkt onderscheid te maken tussen eea, dat is wel erg. 
> 
> De islam heeft op zo'n manier ook niets aan je. Met dit oppervlakkige begripsvermogen kan je beter Wicca gaan doen ofzo.


Nee het is inderdaad niet erg als je iets niet weet Mark, maar huizenhoge, arrogante pretenties hebben, terwijl je duidelijk niet eens in staat blijkt onderscheid te maken tussen boeddhisme en hindoeisme, dat is wel erg.

Moslims hebben op zo'n manier ook niets aan jou, met je denigrerende opmerkingen, zoals "oppervlakkig begripsvermogen". 

Uitspraken moeten gebaseerd zijn op citaten uit de voor de religie in kwestie heilige boeken, en niet op wat men heeft "horen zeggen" van een vriendin.

Snowwhite

----------


## Snowwhite

REMINDER H.P. PAS

Dat je bezwaren hebt tegen het feit dat religie eeuwig is, en het in jouw ogen geen antwoorden geeft op nieuwe vragen is wat anders dan dat je zegt dat ik niet eerlijk ben en niet normaal begaafd omdat ik overtuigd ben. Je geeft dan ook geen antwoord op mijn vraag:

Tot slot vind ik het persoonlijk wel heel ver gaan, zo niet bizar, dat je een overtuiging van iemand die 18 jaar geleden bekeerd is niet accepteert. *Van wie accepteer je dan wel haar/zijn islamitische/religieuze overtuiging?*

----------


## sjaen

> Uitspraken moeten gebaseerd zijn op citaten uit de voor de religie in kwestie heilige boeken, en niet op wat men heeft "horen zeggen" van een vriendin.
> 
> Snowwhite


Alle "Heilige" boeken zijn van "horen zeggen".

----------


## Rourchid

> Alle "Heilige" boeken zijn van "horen zeggen".


De tekst van de tien geboden, volgens de Statenvertaling, zoals gegeven in Exodus 20:
Ik ben de HEERE uw God, Die u uit Egypteland, uit het diensthuis, uitgeleid heb. Gij zult geen andere goden voor Mijn aangezicht hebben.
Gij zult u geen gesneden beeld, noch enige gelijkenis maken, van hetgeen boven in den hemel is, noch van hetgeen onder op de aarde is, noch van hetgeen in de wateren onder de aarde is. Gij zult u voor die niet buigen, noch hen dienen; want Ik, de HEERE uw God, ben een naijverig God, die de misdaad der vaderen bezoeke aan de kinderen, aan het derde, en aan het vierde lid dergenen, die Mij haten; En doe barmhartigheid aan duizenden dergenen, die Mij liefhebben, en Mijn geboden onderhouden.
Gij zult den Naam des HEEREN uws Gods niet ijdellijk gebruiken; want de HEERE zal niet onschuldig houden, die Zijn Naam ijdellijk gebruikt.
Gedenkt den sabbatdag, dat gij dien heiligt. Zes dagen zult gij arbeiden en al uw werk doen; Maar de zevende dag is de sabbat des HEEREN uws Gods; dan zult gij geen werk doen, gij, noch uw zoon, noch uw dochter, noch uw dienstknecht, noch uw dienstmaagd, noch uw vee, noch uw vreemdeling, die in uw poorten is; Want in zes dagen heeft de HEERE den hemel en de aarde gemaakt, de zee en al wat daarin is, en hij rustte ten zevenden dage; daarom zegende de HEERE den sabbatdag, en heiligde denzelven.
Eert uw vader en uw moeder, opdat uw dagen verlengd worden in het land, dat u de HEERE uw God geeft.
Gij zult niet doodslaan.
Gij zult niet echtbreken.
Gij zult niet stelen.
Gij zult geen valse getuigenis spreken tegen uw naaste. 
Gij zult niet begeren uws naasten huis; gij zult niet begeren uws naasten vrouw, noch zijn dienstknecht, noch zijn dienstmaagd, noch zijn os, noch zijn ezel, noch iets, dat uws naasten is.
Exodus 20:1-17, vertaling Statenvertaling uit de 17e eeuw

Bron : http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tien_geboden

----------


## Charlus

> Alle "Heilige" boeken zijn van "horen zeggen".


Daar lijkt me niets op af te dingen.

----------


## ronald

> Alle "Heilige" boeken zijn van "horen zeggen".


Rouchid duidt waarschijnlijk op de Stenen tafelen* die niet bepaald "van horen zeggen waren". 
Behalve de zilveren platen van Joseph Smith die "gevonden zijn" (maar wie de schrijver is is onduidelijk en Gd acht ik onwaarschijnlijk) hebben de meeste geschriften wel een achtergrond dat ze door mensen zijn geschreven ja. De vraag is dus: Had je iets meer van de Gddelijke Hand willen zien? Wat over Gds stem, een bat-kol, engelen, profetien?

*Exodus 24:12 De HEER zei tegen Mozes: Kom naar mij toe, de berg op, en wacht daar; dan zal ik je de stenen platen geven waarop ik de wetten en geboden heb geschreven om het volk te onderrichten.

----------


## At Ayt

> Alle "Heilige" boeken zijn van "horen zeggen".



als je spitsvondig gaat doen dan kun je beter eerst de discussie volgen anders sta je de spijker mis te slaan..

----------


## Charlus

> Oorspronkelijk geplaatst door sjaen
> 
> 
> Alle "Heilige" boeken zijn van "horen zeggen".
> 
> 
> Rouchid duidt waarschijnlijk op de Stenen tafelen* die niet bepaald "van horen zeggen waren".<...>


Interessante informatie, afgezien van de impliciete claim dat bijdragen van Rourchid geduid kunnen worden. Als ze niet van horen zeggen zijn, waar worden ze op dit moment dan bewaard? Is vastgesteld dat ze zonder enige twijfel rechtstreeks van god afkomstig zijn?

----------


## Tomas

> Interessante informatie, afgezien van de impliciete claim dat bijdragen van Rourchid geduid kunnen worden. Als ze niet van horen zeggen zijn, waar worden ze op dit moment dan bewaard? Is vastgesteld dat ze zonder enige twijfel rechtstreeks van god afkomstig zijn?


Dat heeft ie al vaker uitgelegd: Zijn volk was er zelf bij. Life. Niks geen mond op mond enzo. Gewoon life erbij zijn. Ja, dan wordt je stil van. Ik ken dat gevoel.

----------


## ronald

> Interessante informatie, afgezien van de impliciete claim dat bijdragen van Rourchid geduid kunnen worden. Als ze niet van horen zeggen zijn, waar worden ze op dit moment dan bewaard? Is vastgesteld dat ze zonder enige twijfel rechtstreeks van god afkomstig zijn?


Exodus 31:18 Nadat de HEER dit alles op de Sinai tegen Mozes had gezegd, gaf hij hem de twee platen van het verbond, de stenen platen, door Gods vinger beschreven.

Exodus 32:15 Mozes keerde zich om en ging de berg af. De twee platen met de verbondstekst droeg hij bij zich. Aan beide kanten waren ze beschreven, aan de voorkant en aan de achterkant. 16 De platen waren Gods eigen werk en het schrift dat erin gegrift was, was Gods eigen schrift.

Exodus 32:19 Dichter bij het kamp gekomen, zag hij het stierenbeeld en het gedans. Woedend smeet hij de platen aan de voet van de berg aan stukken.

----------


## Rourchid

> Daar lijkt me niets op af te dingen.


*Het is overgeleverd door Ahmad en al-Tabaraani in al-Mu'jam al-Kabeer dat Waathilah ibn al-Asqa' (radya Allahu 'anhu) zei: "De boodschapper van Allah (salla Allahu 'alayhi wa salaam) zei: "De sahiefa's (geschriften) van Ibraheem werden neergezonden op de eerste van de maand ramadan. De Tawraat was neergezonden op de zesde van de ramadan. De Injeel is op de dertiende van de ramadan neergezonden. De Zaboor werd neergezonden op de achttiende van de ramadan en de Qur'aan werd neergezonden op de vierentwintigste van de ramadan."*

N.B.
*Septuagint* of *Septuaginta* (Latijn: septuaginta interpretum versio, Grieks: ημετάφρασητωνεβδομήκοντα, "vertaling van de zeventig tolken"), vaak afgekort tot *LXX* (= 70 in Romeinse cijfers), is de naam voor de Griekse vertaling van de Tenach (onder christenen beter bekend als "Oude Testament" of OT) die tussen circa250 v.Chr. en 100 v.Chr. werd gemaakt. Volgens de legende gebeurde dit door 70 of 72 vertalers die hoewel onafhankelijk werkend op *miraculeuze wijze* toch allen dezelfde vertaling maakten. Dit werd uitgelegd als een teken van _goedkeuring_ door God van deze Grieks/Hebreeuwse vertaling. In eerste instantie was deze vertaling ten behoeve van de grote groep Griekstalige joden in Egypte. Deze spraken namelijk niet meer Hebreeuws als moedertaal. Volgens de Brief van Aristeas wilde bovendien de Hellenistischekoning van Egypte Ptolemeus II Philadelphos een vertaling voor zijn groeiende bibliotheek, maar de meeste historici staan hier sceptisch tegenover. Voor de christenen is de LXX van grote betekenis geweest bij hun zendingswerk. De meeste bekeerlingen in de eerste eeuwen waren namelijk Griekstalig en deze hadden met de LXX direct een vertaling van het OT bij de hand. Het belang van de LXX blijkt verder uit het feit dat veel citaten in de nieuw testamentische brieven en de evangelin uit het Griekse OT volgens de LXX zijn en niet uit de masoretische Hebreeuwse tekst. Zo zijn in het Bijbelboek Mattheus alle aanhalingen uit het Oude Testament uit de Griekse LXX genomen en niet rechtstreeks uit het Hebreeuws.
Bron : http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Septuagint

----------


## Rourchid

> Rouchid duidt waarschijnlijk op de Stenen tafelen* die niet bepaald "van horen zeggen waren".


Ook dat.
Daarnaast is de vorming van traditie een ander onderwerp dan de inhoud van traditie.

----------


## Rourchid

> als je spitsvondig gaat doen dan kun je beter eerst de discussie volgen anders sta je de spijker mis te slaan..


Desbetreffende "spitsvondigheid" kan ook een inleiding om (wederom) de authenciteit van Heilige boeken en geheiligde tradities in twijfel te trekken.

----------


## naam

> De vrouw komt bij haar man in het paradijs. Zij zal geen gevoelens koesteren van jaloezie want die zijn er niet in het paradijs:
> 
> 15: 47. En Wij zullen alle wrok uit hun hart uitroeien


Dat zal ook wel moeten als ie met al die maagden in de weer is geweest. 
Overigens ik snap het hemelse niet aan het continu ontmaagden van vrouwen?




> 43:70-73 Gaat het paradijs binnen, gij en uw echtgenoten, gelukkig zijnde. Er zullen gouden schalen en bekers worden rondgereikt en er zal daarin alles zijn wat de zielen zich wensen en waar de ogen van genieten. En gij zult daarin vertoeven. Dit is de Tuin, die u is gegeven (als beloning) voor hetgeen gij deedt. Er is daarin een overvloed van fruit voor u waarvan gij kunt eten."


Das gezond, veel fruit eten. Die gouden schalen, ik weet niet wat dat toevoegt. 




> Sommigen beweren dat er voor vrouwen huizen zijn:


Zo, zo, dat is me wat. 






> narrated by Abu Hurayrah:
> 
> Jibril came to the Prophet and said: O Messenger of Allah, Khadijah is coming to you
> with vessels containing food and drink. When she comes to you, convey to her the greeting of
> salam from her Lord and from me, and give her the glad tidings of a house of pearls in
> Paradise, in which there is no noise or hard work. Al-Bukhaari & Muslim.


Alweer, eten en drinken en mooi onderdak. Wat werelds eigenlijk.




> 66: 11 En Allah vergelijkt de gelovigen met de vrouw van Pharao toen zij zeide: "Mijn Heer! bouw voor mij een huis bij U in het Paradijs, verlos mij van Pharao en zijn daden en verlos mij van het onrechtvaardige volk." 
> 
> Er zijn vele beschrijvingen van het paradijs, maar te veel om hier op te noemen.
> 
> 22:23 Doch Allah zal degenen die geloven en goede werken verrichten tuinen doen binnentreden waardoor rivieren stromen. Zij zullen daarin worden getooid met armbanden van goud en parels, en hun gewaden zullen van zijde zijn.


Mooie sieraden en kleding is ook nooit mis. Wat heb je er eigenlijk aan in het paradijs?

----------


## Charlus

@Naam.
Ook ik was teleurgesteld in het platvloerse en opvallend wereldse karakter van de Islamitische hemel, maar wilde Snowwhite niet teleurstellen. 
Seks, mooie kleren, sieraden, fruit op gouden schalen (inderdaad: welke meerwaarde hebben die gouden schalen?), bediend worden door knappe jongelieden en een dak boven je hoofd. Ik vraag mij overigens wel af of er in koran en/of ahadith daadwerkelijk verwezen wordt naar seks in het hiernamaals. Er worden volgens mij wel maagden in het vooruitzicht gesteld, maar hebben die als functie ontmaagd te worden? Aan de andere kant: waarom anders zo expliciet verwijzen naar die maagdelijkheid, want wat maakt het uit of het fruit wordt aangereikt door een maagd of een afgelikte boterham? Misschien een gevoelskwestie.
Wat zou eigenlijk de aard zijn van de hemelse bedienden? Waren zij ooit mensen op aarde en moeten ze nu bij wijze van eeuwige straf anderen bedienen? Door allah gefabriceerde golems, buikspreekpoppen, _whatever_ zonder eigen wil? Zombies?

----------


## Snowwhite

Hallo Sjaen,

Je moet niet draaien. Zal ik je even aan de discussie herinneren?




> Mark:
> Jouw grote misser in deze is dat je hindoestische teksten leest met een platte islamitische bril. Voor de zekerheid heb ik vandaag nog even *een ontwikkelde hindoe daarover ondervraagd.* Als je het verschil niet ziet is het sneu, maar niet verwonderlijk.


Natuurlijk zien wij (jij, ik, Ayt, Rourchid, Charlus, Naam) de bhagavad gita niet als heilig boek, als dit wel het geval was dan waren we hindoes en geen moslims.

Daar ging het niet om. Het hindoeisme is NIET in 2008 ontstaan, derhalve om allerlei uitspraken te doen die Mark61 heeft gedaan, behoren niet gebaseerd te zijn op wat zijn ontwikkelde hindoestaanse vriendin te melden heeft. En mijn uitspraken zijn ook niet fout omdat ik volgens hem met een platte islamitische bril kijk, dat doet er namelijk niet toe.

Of er wel of geen naraka (hel) bestaat in het hindoeisme moet men dus bepalen aan de hand van de VOOR HEN (hindoes) HEILIGE teksten.

Je weet dondersgoed wat ik bedoel Sjaen.

Ik heb Mark op ALLE punten weerlegd, dus hij heeft geen recht om zo denigrerend tegen mij te keer te gaan (en Izno heeft geen recht om mij voor leugenares uit te maken).

Het zou je sieren Sjaen als jij eens een keertje wat objectiviteit zou laten zien. 

(zie ook de selektieve spellingscontrole al hier).

INTEGRITEIT is wat hier mist.

----------


## sjaen

Blf - De hemel is de Aarde en een Engel is een mens

----------


## Snowwhite

Charlus




> Ook ik was teleurgesteld in het platvloerse en opvallend wereldse karakter van de Islamitische hemel, maar wilde Snowwhite niet teleurstellen.


Je gaat te ver.

Ook heb je de teksten van het hiernamaals hindoeisme niet gelezen, noch ga je hindoes lastig vallen op hun forums. Ook jou ontbreekt het aan eerlijkheid en integriteit.

Je bent echt niet geinteresseerd in de omschrijving van het paradijs volgens de islam, dus daar ga ik ook mijn tijd niet aan verkwanselen.

Je bent zonder enig respect, en onbeschoft.

----------


## Tomas

> @Naam.
> Ook ik was teleurgesteld in het platvloerse en opvallend wereldse karakter van de Islamitische hemel...


Lang geleden heb ik Ibn daar wel eens mee geconfronteerd nadat ie zich vertwijfeld afvroeg hoe zinloos en leeg het bestaan van atheisten wel niet moesten zijn. Na ellen lange bladzijdes doorvragen over de zin van het islamitische leven, en vooral dat van dat elle lange stuk na de dood, gaf ie uiteindelijk toe dat als je het perse zo wilde zien inderdaaad niet veel scheelde. Vond ik wel erg eerlijk.

----------


## naam

> @Naam.
> Ook ik was teleurgesteld in het platvloerse en opvallend wereldse karakter van de Islamitische hemel, maar wilde Snowwhite niet teleurstellen. 
> Seks, mooie kleren, sieraden, fruit op gouden schalen (inderdaad: welke meerwaarde hebben die gouden schalen?), bediend worden door knappe jongelieden en een dak boven je hoofd. Ik vraag mij overigens wel af of er in koran en/of ahadith daadwerkelijk verwezen wordt naar seks in het hiernamaals. Er worden volgens mij wel maagden in het vooruitzicht gesteld, maar hebben die als functie ontmaagd te worden? Aan de andere kant: waarom anders zo expliciet verwijzen naar die maagdelijkheid, want wat maakt het uit of het fruit wordt aangereikt door een maagd of een afgelikte boterham? Misschien een gevoelskwestie.
> Wat zou eigenlijk de aard zijn van de hemelse bedienden? Waren zij ooit mensen op aarde en moeten ze nu bij wijze van eeuwige straf anderen bedienen? Door allah gefabriceerde golems, buikspreekpoppen, _whatever_ zonder eigen wil? Zombies?



In feite lijkt mij de hemel zo beschreven dat het voor de mensen in de tijd dat de koran werd geschreven het een hemel zou kunnen zijn. 
Dus eigenlijk hedonistisch gericht op wereldse goederen, rijkdom en op sex. 

Tikje plat en op genot gericht.

----------


## Charlus

> <...>In feite lijkt mij de hemel zo beschreven dat het voor de mensen in de tijd dat de koran werd geschreven het een hemel zou kunnen zijn. 
> Dus eigenlijk hedonistisch gericht op wereldse goederen, rijkdom en op sex. 
> 
> Tikje plat en op genot gericht.


Ongetwijfeld, maar dan raadselachtig dat door hedendaagse moslims deze platte en simpele geneugten worden gepresenteerd als iets waar ze vol verwachting naar uitzien, terwijl ze tegelijkertijd scheef kijken naar verdorven materialisten. 
Ik zou eerder verwachten dat de beschrijving van een platvloerse hemel in de koran dezelfde behandeling zou krijgen als bv. vrouwenmepperij, slavernij en de propagatie van geweld jegens ongelovigen. De hemel zoals beschreven in de koran is tijd- en situatiegebonden en speciaal bedoeld om tegemoet te komen aan het beperkte bevattingsvermogen en de primitieve levensomstandigheden van de toenmalige gelovigen. Ongeveer zoals jij stelde. Vers fruit en een dak boven het hoofd waren niet weggelegd voor iedereen. Goud en oppervlakkig vertoon stonden in hoog aanzien.

----------

